# Traditore seriale incontra la sua nemesi



## narcisista (21 Novembre 2012)

Salve,

ho trovato questo forum e vorrei ricevere pareri sulla mia storia che  penso sia un po' anomala e non riesco a capirla per niente.

Le corna le conosco bene in tutte le salse: le ho avute, le ho fatte e  le ho fatte fare. In teoria dovrei aver capito che sesso ed amore  possono benissimo essere due cose ben distinte ed una scopata non e'  niente, ma purtoppo non e' cosi'.

brevemente la mia storia.

mi metto insieme all amore della mia vita giovanissimo, relazione di 15  anni (mai tradita) per poi scoprire che ha avuto una storia parallela  con un tipo per 3 anni con un incredibile playboy. Tutti i miei amici  sapevano ma per pieta' ed essendo amici di entrambi non mi hanno mai  detto nulla. Dolore atroce, autostima ai minimi livelli. La solita  pentola a pressione per mesi: ogni tanto veniva su la bolla dell'amore,  ogni tanto la bolla dell odio, ogni tanto la bolla del senso di colpa,  ogni tanto la bolla della gelosia, ogni tanto la bolla del fallimento.  Capisco che dipende anche da me ma perdo ogni fiducia nelle donne e  nelle relazioni. Voglio diventare come l' uomo che mi ha portato via la  mia donna. Una caricatura di cacciatore.
Rompo il rapporto con la mia donna, non riesco a sopportare la  situazione e divento veramente come lui. Compro e studio fanaticamente  tutti i libri di seduzione su cui riesco a mettere le mani. Divento un  esperto. Capisco immediatamente cosa una donna vuole e glielo offro.  Mistero, Sicurezza e Simpatia. Il 90% cede, il 10% si accorge che sono  danneggiato, ma rimane interessata. Quando le donne cedono sia impegnate  che non, il sesso rabbioso viene scambiato per passione. E' una  vendetta differita. La mia autostima sale al massimo livello, mi sento  un dio e sono compensato dal dolore patito. 

Poi arriva lei...

Entra nella mia vita come un fulmine. E' la donna che mi ha amato di  piu' al mondo. Non ho mai provato niente per nessuna, ma lei buca la mia  corazza, mi fa credere che l'amore e' possibile di nuovo. Ma io ho  paura, non le mostro mai i miei sentimenti, anzi mi porto avanti col  lavoro per paura di essere tradito. In 4 anni, ho fatto i conti, la  tradisco con 25 donne, senza mai dirle niente ed inventando scuse  assurde.

Un mese fa mi chiama e mi dice che deve dirmi una cosa. Mi chiama al  telefono e mi dice che una sera ubriaca e' finita a letto con un suo  collega. Pensavo di avere superato tutte queste emozioni ed invece no.  Una morsa al cuore mi prende e sto di merda.
Piombo indietro di 10 anni, stesse sensazioni della mia prima storia,  tutte le ferite si riaprono contemporaneamente, le mie sicurezze vengono  rase al suolo e le mie insicurezze spadroneggiano. Il tipo ha quasi 20  anni meno di me, un bellissimo ragazzo ed anche molto intelligente (so  tutto di lui, non faccio altro che cercare in rete il suo nome).  Fantasie morbose si affacciano nella mia mente. A lei di lui non importa  niente, solo una serata ormonale.

Capisco che il suo comportamento e' derivato dal mio, ma un conto e'  capire con la ragione un conto e' quello che provi. Lo so....sono un  ipocrita, ma mi immagino sto tipo aggrovigliato su di lei e non ne  sopporto l'idea. Le sputo in faccia tutto quello che ho fatto io in  quattro anni, lei soffre come un cane ma mi dice che mi perdona. Ed  adesso so che la amo come non mai e mi sento come uno che ha incontrato  la donna che lo ha amato di piu' al mondo ed ha giocato tutte le sue  carte MALE.

Ed io adesso sono qui che posto in questo forum, non capendo niente di me ed avendo orrore di me stesso e del mio narcisismo.

Qualcuno ha esperienze del genere? e sopratutto chi e' stato danneggiato puo' autoripararsi e controllarsi? 
Io voglio solo lei.

lapidatemi!

unochedovrebbeaverraggiuntol'etadellaragionemainvece'incasinato


----------



## VikyMaria (21 Novembre 2012)

narcisista ha detto:


> Salve,
> 
> ho trovato questo forum e vorrei ricevere pareri sulla mia storia che  penso sia un po' anomala e non riesco a capirla per niente.
> 
> ...




NONO, scusa..... riepilogando: 


sei stato tradito, per vendetta tua interna ti sei fatto "grand trombeur de tucc i donn" giusto? Ma tutte! Giusto????? Ok...... 


Poi ti arriva una, e BAM! Ti innamori!


Ma hai paura che ti tradira' anche lei, per cui la tradisci VENTICINQUE VOLTE in 4 anni!!!!!!    

Alla fine, NON che tu scopri, che tu ti accorgi, che tu indaghi.... ma LEI, ti chiama e ti dice, in lacrime, che ha avuta una serata di debolezza e ti ha tradito.....


E tu ora sei incazzato??????



Lasciamo perdere il tuo ragionamento su come innamori tutte..... :carneval:



Ma...... fatti anche te un riassunto di quanto hai scritto, dividilo per punti: e poi datti un appellativo, se tutto e' vero.....

Mi chiamasse mio marito una notte disperato, dicendomi afflitto (e CAPIREI che potrebbe essere, quella la sensazione) che mi ha tradita..... potrei solo anche io scoppiare in lacrime con lui, perdonarlo fino alla fine dei secoli, e mi sentirei ANCORA DI PIU', io merda.....


Tu no: DEMONE GOLGOTIANO!!!!!! 


MavvaffanQ!!!!!


----------



## narcisista (21 Novembre 2012)

non ho capito la tua risposta.

tutto quello che dici e' giusto a parte il fatto che io non innamoro tutte ma seduco, che e' diverso, almeno da un punto di vista maschile.

non capisco la tua conclusione. dici che sono un demone? magari hai ragione, ma son un demone pentito. in ogni modo io l ho scritto: con la ragione capisco la stupidita' del mio sentire, ma un conto e' quello che si capisce con la ragione un conto e' quello che si sente.

io lo so benissimo che quello che sento e' infantile ed ingiusto, ma dimmi qualcosa che mi faccia passare il mio dolore...

e poi scusami...non c'e'bisogno che mi mandi affaculo, dimmi quello che pensi senza insulti


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2012)

Che una donna non si accorga di nulla per quattro anni è possibile, ma anche raro. Potrebbe averti tratto in inganno per farti venire allo scoperto a seguito di dubbi che non riusciva a fugare perchè, magari, eri bravo o avevi la possibilità di tradirla senza lasciare prove evidenti. In questo caso che ti abbia tradito o meno il suo ruolo è sicuramente più marginale del tuo.

Comunque, io penso che il rapporto che ora vorresti potrebbe essere compromesso nel suo futuro. Certe cose possono svanire cosi come costituire un motivo di profonda crisi. Se veramente questa è la donna con cui senti di poter riprovare, purtroppo per te, hai "danneggiato" anche lei. Questo dovrebbe bastarti per comprendere che le tue fissazioni sulla perdita della fiducia sono utili a niente, nemmeno a te stesso in qualità di narciso egoista.

Speri che il tuo dolore venga lenito. Intanto ora sai che la tua condotta non è stata utile a ridarti la pace con te stesso. Ti senti un Dio quando assapori le conquista, ma cadi penosamente al più piccolo tradimento. Se vuoi che questo circolo vizioso si interrompa devi solo smettere di replicare la tua parte peggiore.

Solo una cosa, impara a soppesare bene il reale apporto morale del sentirsi desiderati da una donna. Dall'altra parte spesso c'è solo una persona come te, in quanto tale è logico che non possa contribuire alla tua autostima. Semprechè vogliamo escludere a priori la falsa autostima che questi rapporti generano. Un'autostima positiva, ad esempio e paradossalmente, potrebbe essere quel sentirsi a disagio per le avances di una donna affascinante ed interessante nel momento in cui soppesi i sentimenti investiti tra rapporto ufficiale e rapporto parallelo. Non è che si è immuni a certi stimoli, si diventa bravi a soppesare danni e benefici di queste situazioni. Alla fine c'è sempre una scelta da fare. Anche tu sei arrivato a questo punto, solo che ci sei arrivato lungo e in malo modo.

In ogni caso non credo che riuscendo a lenire il tuo dolore risolverai e ritroverai la serenità che ti permette di vivere questo rapporto. Faresti bene a pensare anche ai danneggiamenti (come li chiami tu) che tu hai procurato. Se a mente lucida dovessi scoprire che per voi non c'è più futuro, almeno, ti risparmieresti inutili perdite di altro tempo prezioso.


----------



## Sultan (21 Novembre 2012)

narcisista ha detto:


> non ho capito la tua risposta.
> 
> non capisco la tua conclusione. dici che sono un demone? magari hai ragione, ma son un demone pentito.


Ehm... veramente avrebbe detto che sei un demone GOLGOTIANO.



narcisista ha detto:


> ...ma dimmi qualcosa che mi faccia passare il mio dolore...


Non saprei... potresti provare a concentrarti di meno su te stesso e di più su gli altri.
Prova a fare un po' di volontariato... magari senza scoparti le volontarie... chissà... potresti scoprire che la bellezza del mondo non gira necessariamente intorno al tuo fallo.


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2012)

allora, se ho capito bene, tu non le hai mostrato i tuoi veri sentimenti per lei e hai continuato a tradirla per "paura" e lei ti ha tradito una volta durante una seratona

bè, che spreco, probabilmente potevate evitare il tutto con un po' di maturità, impegno e chiarezza

tuttavia mi pare che il chiarimento alla fine ci sia, lei vuole te e tu vuoi lei, potete provare a ricominciare, dimostrale il tuo amore e sta' a vedere

ma che dicono mai i manuali?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

narcisista ha detto:


> Salve,
> 
> ho trovato questo forum e vorrei ricevere pareri sulla mia storia che penso sia un po' anomala e non riesco a capirla per niente.
> 
> ...



AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!



ma come, non vuoi diventare anche tu misterioso, sicuro e simpatico?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

_"Esperti di seduzione e perfetti trombatori in 48 uscite settimanali. Il primo numero a soli 98 centesimi con in omaggio il primo pezzo, un mignolo, dello schema della donna da montare (...) - da Hobby & Work"_


----------



## Eretteo (21 Novembre 2012)

narcisista ha detto:


> Salve,
> brevemente la mia storia.
> Salto a piè pari la parte dei salamelecchi
> mi metto insieme all amore della mia vita giovanissimo, relazione di 15  anni (mai tradita) per poi scoprire che ha avuto una storia parallela  con un tipo per 3 anni con un incredibile playboy. Tutti i miei amici  sapevano ma per pieta' ed essendo amici di entrambi non mi hanno mai  detto nulla. Dolore atroce, autostima ai minimi livelli.
> ...


Non perdere di vista l'obiettivo finale e la vittoria non potra' sfuggirti.
Con la tua confessione hai messo sul tuo scroto un'ipoteca grande comne un Mammuth.
Tranquillo,non ti mollera' mai.
Dove lo trova un altro fenomeno come te?
Ave atque vale!


----------



## fruitbasket (21 Novembre 2012)

leggo nelle tue parole e nella tua storia una enorme sofferenza. 
Di fatto non hai fatto per anni che convivere con il fantasma dell'uomo che ha rovinato il tuo primo rapporto d'amore cercando di diventare come lui anzichè eliminarlo dalla tua mente.
lentamente si è insediata in te la paura di amare nuovamente e ti ha fatto diventare una persona diversa. Il dolore della tua prima delusione ti ha reso cinico anzichè aiutarti a comprendere il dolore degli altri e delle donne che venivano con te per sfuggire ai loro problemi familiari. 
Hai la grande possibilità di una donna che ti ama e con la quale puoi diventare quello che veramente vuoi essere, non sprecarla.


----------



## erab (21 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> NONO, scusa..... riepilogando:
> 
> 
> sei stato tradito, per vendetta tua interna ti sei fatto "grand trombeur de tucc i donn" giusto? Ma tutte! Giusto????? Ok......
> ...




NOOOOOO!!!!!! il GOLGOTIANO NOOOO!!!!!   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non perdere di vista l'obiettivo finale e la vittoria non potra' sfuggirti.
> Con la tua confessione hai messo sul tuo scroto un'ipoteca grande comne un Mammuth.
> Tranquillo,non ti mollera' mai.
> Dove lo trova un altro fenomeno come te?
> Ave atque vale!


Ti Prego.
Quando scrivi certe cose... metti un avviso. Non si è sempre in condizioni tali da poter ridere fino alle lacrime.
Non so, un cartello di pericolo...


----------



## Duchessa (21 Novembre 2012)

narcisista ha detto:


> Salve,
> 
> ho trovato questo forum e vorrei ricevere pareri sulla mia storia che  penso sia un po' anomala e non riesco a capirla per niente.
> 
> ...


Guarda il rosso...
*non* hai scritto "la donna che più *ho* amato al mondo"

Ne troverai altre, che ti ameranno.
Se non si inverte questo sistema, continuerai così tutta la vita, e starai così sempre.
Sei anche tu come una scimmia appesa a qualche liana, finchè la liana tiene.. pensaci.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti Prego.
> Quando scrivi certe cose... metti un avviso. Non si è sempre in condizioni tali da poter ridere fino alle lacrime.
> Non so, un cartello di pericolo...


M'inventero' qualcosa per segnalare gli interventi piu' pericolosi...  :sonar:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

narcisista ha detto:


> *Lo so....sono un ipocrita..*


Hai già fatto tutto te. Ciao e Benvenuto.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> _"Esperti di seduzione e perfetti trombatori in 48 uscite settimanali. Il primo numero a soli 98 centesimi con in omaggio il primo pezzo, un mignolo, dello schema della donna da montare (...) - da Hobby & Work"_


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

questa mi sta facendo rischiare il licenziamento....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Novembre 2012)

narcisista ha detto:


> Ed io adesso sono qui che posto in questo forum, non capendo niente di me ed avendo orrore di me stesso e del mio narcisismo.


Ciao narcisista!

Abbi il coraggio di non abbandonare l'unica qualità che ti può tenere a galla in un mare di fluidi dal colore delle castagne autunnali!
Gli altri non esistono se non per essere asserviti al proprio sollazzo.
Gli dei li hanno creati appositamente, prova ne sia il fatto che, se tu non esistessi, probabilemente non esisterebbe nessun altro, forse neppure il nostro pianeta e probabilemente neppure l'universo intero.
Se chi vive e respira e brulica su quasto pianeta non serve a te ed al tuo benessere, è inutile come la carta igienica nel cesso dei camionisti o le parole con più di tre sillabe per il muliebre cervello dal biondo crine.
Tu sei l'ordine e la misura del tempo e dello spazio che ti circonda e di cui sei il solo degno fruitore e padrone.
Se vuoi qualcosa, essa deve accorrere a te quale colomba dal desio chiamata!
I cuori smettono di palpitare, gli orologi di ticchettare e i corpo cavernosi di alzare ed abbassare le loro insegne, se tu non li guardi.
Che tutto è un principio antropico in cui l'unico antropo sei tu!
Se gli altri esistono solo in funzione della tua osservazione, le loro esistenze sono merito tuo ed il loro fine è servirti.
Prendi ciò che vuoi senza troppe esitazione, infondo è stato creato apposta per te.
Ah, e se fa la preziosa, è solo per compiacerti ulteriormente!

Ciao!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

*Sono settimane che vi leggo, stavolta intervengo*

Cari Tutti,

Sono settimane che vi leggo sporadicamente ma con un certo interesse. Questa volta, però, intervengo per dire la mia. Mi rivolgo a narcisista, perchè la sua storia è uguale alla mia.
Anni fa conosco l'unica donna che mi abbia mai davvero fatto mancare la terra sotto i piedi: bellissima, seducente, corteggiatissima e sopratutto pericolosissima. Perdo totalmente la testa, nonostante avessi già abbastanza esperienza. Corteggiamento - assedio di un mese e mezzo.Alla fine, quando stavo per mollare causa devastazione emotiva, lei cede e inizia una storia incredibile di 2 anni e mezzo. Poi la fine improvvisa e catastrofica: lei mi dice che è confusa, che non sa se mi ama. Intuisco, conoscendola, che c'è un altro. Sparisco dalla sua vita, blocco il suo numero di tel, non rispondo ai messaggi. Mi eclisso. La sofferenza è così forte che perdo quasi 10 chili, per due mesi non dormo, sono l'ombra di me stesso. Poi inizio a reagire e mi dico che non mi dovrò mai più trovare in situazioni simili, mai e poi mai dovrò mettere a repentaglio il mio benessere per una donna.
E intraprendo il tuo stesso percorso: inizio a studiare seduzione, mi iscrivo in una community, leggo 3 o 4 libri sul genere (franco, mystery etc.) e inizio a fare tanta pratica sul campo. Visto che non ero proprio uno sprovveduto e mi ci metto davvero d'impegno, senza demoralizzarmi ai primi insuccessi, i risultati non si fanno attendere: nell'uiltimo anno sono stato a letto con 16 donne, di cui almeno la metà totali sconosciute approcciate in locali. Storia più lunga: 2 mesi (in precedenza, oltre alla storia di 2 anni e mezzo ne avevo avuto un'altra di 5).

So perfettamente quali dinamiche si sono scatenate in te, perchè le vivo sulla mia pelle ogni giorno. Stai diventando un automa sociale, come capita a molti, moltissimi "colleghi" che si interessano di seduzione o vogliono diventare PUA. La legge dell'abbondanza di evita grosse sofferenze ma ti porta anche a non innamorarti in maniera autentica, vera. Sei diventato un cinico per necessità, una macchietta che vuole aggiungere tacche sul muro. Anche io mi sento così, ed è molto avvilente, dato che sono consapevole che molte donne che ho incrociato in questo periodo di "rinascita" erano valide.

Hai avuto paura di fermarti e pregiudicare il tuo cammino di crescita, hai avuto paura di soffrire di nuovo...ed eccoli i risultati: ora soffri come un cane. Le donne non si ingannano, mai! Se la tradivi, dovevi impostare sin dall'inizio un rapporto aperto ed essere chiaro. Lei lo sapeva che la tradivi (sono sicuro, e le donne lo capiscono lontano un chilometro) e ora, più che punirti, ti sta testando. Classico test da donna. Hai sbagliato a tradirla, se per te era così importante non avresti dovuto farlo. E a maggior ragione perchè ti sei trovato dall'altra parte della barricata. Il dolore del tradimento dovrebbe dare una certa etica, non si può entrare nella vita delle persone e fare danni. Ora arrivano i conti. Secondo me, il problema principale è dentro di te:come ha sottolineato intelligentemente qualcuno, devi chiederti se la ami veramente o se è il fatto che lei ti ami così tanto a tenerti emotivamente legato. Le due cose non sono la stessa cosa. 

Quanto ai consigli più spiccioli, quando vedi una bella donna e ti viene quella voglia compulsiva di conoscerla (tipico dei seduttori), cerca di essere davvero interessato alla persona e non al risultato. Ci sono donne davvero interessanti. Io sto cercando di disintossicarmi da tutto il percorso sulla seduzione e dalla vitaccia che ho fatto in quest'ultimo periodo. Alla fine se uno si pone da "PUA", difficilmente ottiene più che il sesso...e difficilmente costruisce rapporti autentici ed equilibrati. Per quello non c'è allenamento, strike o chiusura che tenga: le risposte le devi trovare dentro di te. E devi volerti bene, innamorarti di te stesso. Perchè fare due routine ed essere brillante, neggare ed estrapolare valori è degradante per il seduttore, non certo per la donna.

Con lei non so che consigli darti. Fossi in te, mi prenderei un periodo di riflessione. Il rapporto è compromesso, inutile che ce lo raccontiamo, le donne le conosci meglio di me. Capisci se la ami davvero, se è la persona che ti completa. Se è così, dopo che ci hai pensato bene, dimentica tutto quello che hai studiato/imparato sul campo e segui l'istinto, che come ben sai non sbaglia mai...

Un abbraccio e un in bocca al lupo!

Tizzone


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

questi ci vogliono vendere i libri....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> questi ci vogliono vendere i libri....


adesso, dopo una fetta di torta alle noci, chiedo sempre il bis.


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2012)

narcisista ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha esperienze del genere? e sopratutto chi e' stato danneggiato puo' autoripararsi e controllarsi?
> Io voglio solo lei.
> 
> lapidatemi!
> ...


Tranquillo, si può guarire dall'ipocrisia, uno sforzo in più, sviscerare meglio il tuo passato ed hai fatto!

Lei è stata molto più che sincera (di sicuro più di te), e se ti ha perdonato le 25 donne è stato solo per i sensi di colpa!
Non c'è proprio paragone tra il tuo comportamento malato e il suo unico errore...

Ti consiglio qualche seduta da più di uno psicologo...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cari Tutti,
> 
> Sono settimane che vi leggo sporadicamente ma con un certo interesse. Questa volta, però, intervengo per dire la mia. Mi rivolgo a narcisista, perchè la sua storia è uguale alla mia.
> Anni fa conosco l'unica donna che mi abbia mai davvero fatto mancare la terra sotto i piedi: bellissima, seducente, corteggiatissima e sopratutto pericolosissima. Perdo totalmente la testa, nonostante avessi già abbastanza esperienza. Corteggiamento - assedio di un mese e mezzo.Alla fine, quando stavo per mollare causa devastazione emotiva, lei cede e inizia una storia incredibile di 2 anni e mezzo. Poi la fine improvvisa e catastrofica: lei mi dice che è confusa, che non sa se mi ama. Intuisco, conoscendola, che c'è un altro. Sparisco dalla sua vita, blocco il suo numero di tel, non rispondo ai messaggi. Mi eclisso. La sofferenza è così forte che perdo quasi 10 chili, per due mesi non dormo, sono l'ombra di me stesso. Poi inizio a reagire e mi dico che non mi dovrò mai più trovare in situazioni simili, mai e poi mai dovrò mettere a repentaglio il mio benessere per una donna.
> ...


Che figata.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso, dopo una fetta di torta alle noci, chiedo sempre il bis.


lo sai vero che ti sto odiando :mrgreen:


----------



## Duchessa (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che figata.


16 donne meno figata che 25. Costui deve darsi più da fare.:mrgreen:


Chissà se oltre a contare compilano anche il catalogo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> questi ci vogliono vendere i libri....


Mi sembra che quello che abbiamo scritto io e narcisista dimostri, semmai, il contrario. Impegnarsi compulsivamente in certe cose, senza avere una chiara percezione di se stessi e di quello che si vuole, aggiunge semmai problemi a problemi


----------



## Sultan (21 Novembre 2012)

*****



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ... E intraprendo il tuo stesso percorso: inizio a studiare seduzione, *mi iscrivo in una community*, leggo 3 o 4 libri sul genere (franco, mystery etc.) e inizio a fare tanta pratica sul campo. Visto che non ero proprio uno sprovveduto e mi ci metto davvero d'impegno, senza demoralizzarmi ai primi insuccessi, i risultati non si fanno attendere: nell'uiltimo anno sono stato a letto con 16 donne, di cui almeno la metà totali sconosciute approcciate in locali. Storia più lunga: 2 mesi (in precedenza, oltre alla storia di 2 anni e mezzo ne avevo avuto un'altra di 5).


Cazzo... addirittura ti sei iscritto in una community per aspiranti trombadeurs. Ma dove si trovano? Alla fine rilasciano anche il diploma?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sembra che quello che abbiamo scritto io e narcisista dimostri, semmai, il contrario. Impegnarsi compulsivamente in certe cose, senza avere una chiara percezione di se stessi e di quello che si vuole, aggiunge semmai problemi a problemi


I comportamenti compulsivi hanno origini tanto profonde che difficilmente se ne esce da soli con la mera consapevolezza di sbagliare, secondo me.


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> questi ci vogliono vendere i libri....



infatti.
Stavo per rispondere seriamente poi ho continuato a leggere e...
vado a fare altro.

ovvero a scrivere un libro sulla seduzione tebana microtettuta:mrgreen:


----------



## Duchessa (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cari Tutti,
> 
> Sono settimane che vi leggo sporadicamente ma con un certo interesse. Questa volta, però, intervengo per dire la mia. Mi rivolgo a narcisista, perchè la sua storia è uguale alla mia.
> Anni fa conosco l'unica donna che mi abbia mai davvero fatto mancare la terra sotto i piedi: bellissima, seducente, corteggiatissima e sopratutto pericolosissima. Perdo totalmente la testa, nonostante avessi già abbastanza esperienza. Corteggiamento - assedio di un mese e mezzo.Alla fine, quando stavo per mollare causa devastazione emotiva, lei cede e inizia una storia incredibile di 2 anni e mezzo. Poi la fine improvvisa e catastrofica: lei mi dice che è confusa, che non sa se mi ama. Intuisco, conoscendola, che c'è un altro. Sparisco dalla sua vita, blocco il suo numero di tel, non rispondo ai messaggi. Mi eclisso. La sofferenza è così forte che perdo quasi 10 chili, per due mesi non dormo, sono l'ombra di me stesso. Poi inizio a reagire e mi dico che non mi dovrò mai più trovare in situazioni simili, mai e poi mai dovrò mettere a repentaglio il mio benessere per una donna.
> ...


Ops, mi era sfuggito il rosso.

Allora dai, vi faccio una dedica (ad entrambi):
[video=youtube;INF9r5jju0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INF9r5jju0A&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

Qua è tutto troppo calmo. Indi per ciò ravvivo io. Intanto scrivo qualcosa che mi porta fuori dalla polemica:mrgreen:, Non asserisco oppure no, oppure si oppure boh! quello che andrò a scrivere, ma solamente voglio ravvivare.

Questa storia è vera ?


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua è tutto troppo calmo. Indi per ciò ravvivo io. Intanto scrivo qualcosa che mi porta fuori dalla polemica:mrgreen:, Non asserisco oppure no, oppure si oppure boh! quello che andrò a scrivere, ma solamente voglio ravvivare.
> 
> Questa storia è vera ?




Guarda che sono addirittura due le storie. Boh e chi lo sa. Di certo va di moda essere logorroici


----------



## Duchessa (21 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua è tutto troppo calmo. Indi per ciò ravvivo io. Intanto scrivo qualcosa che mi porta fuori dalla polemica:mrgreen:, Non asserisco oppure no, oppure si oppure boh! quello che andrò a scrivere, ma solamente voglio ravvivare.
> 
> *Questa storia è vera* ?


Scherzi?? Ma sai quanti vivono così??
Non sai che lista lunga


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2012)

Guardate che la seduzione è una cosa seria. E' solo tecnica, il resto non conta. :mexican:

[video=youtube;Nu5EjInoPOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu5EjInoPOo[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

*Lo sapevo...*

Sapevo che il post di Narcisista e la mia risposta avrebbero causato certe ironie tra i forumisti più navigati. D'altra parte sono le stesse reazioni che ha la maggior parte della gente quando si parla di seduzione e di community a questo dedicate. 

Una sola cosa: magari, prima di fare facili battute che lasciano il tempo che trovano, non sarebbe male, se si scrive, mostrare un minimo di sana cautela di fronte a cose e mondi che non si conoscono. 

IMHO, la storia è vera, perchè molto verosimile. Il ragazzo chiede un consiglio a Voi esperti di tradimento, e ha chiesto se qualcuno ha vissuto la stessa situazione. Ho risposto io. A parte 3-4 repliche costruttive, vedo che si ride sopra cose che non si conoscono.

Educazione vorrebbe che si ridesse per fatti propri, pensando anche "che manica di idioti", ma non di fronte a gente che, per quanto ne sappiamo, soffre e in buona fede ha chiesto un consiglio o una prospettiva diversa.

La critica ci sta, mettersi sul piedistallo e sghignazzare no. Anche perchè, con tutti i cornuti e i fedifraghi e i fallimenti relazionali e familiari che sono qui, penso che nessuno abbia titoli per dare lezioni sulle relazioni uomo-donna...o no??

Tizzone


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Guardate che la seduzione è una cosa seria. E' solo tecnica, il resto non conta. :mexican:
> 
> [video=youtube;Nu5EjInoPOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu5EjInoPOo[/video]


Sì. Poi a noi donne ci fanno in serie. Ci sono al massimo 3/4 varianti, proprio. Inoltre siamo iposenzienti, bastano un paio di frasi fatte e 'PAM' ci sbattiamo sul primo supporto orizzontale belle che pronte. Anche sul primo verticale, se occorre.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Scherzi?? Ma sai quanti vivono così??
> Non sai che lista lunga



Mizzeca!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sembra che quello che abbiamo scritto io e narcisista dimostri, semmai, il contrario. Impegnarsi compulsivamente in certe cose, senza avere una chiara percezione di se stessi e di quello che si vuole, aggiunge semmai problemi a problemi


Tu quindi ti sciroppi qualche libercolo e diventi il perfetto Don Giovanni, no? Come gli occhiali a raggi x, insomma.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

Pathos Mathos
Nemesi e Catarsi

Metem dentro la psicosi

e il gioco è fatto!

Arsi e tesi
Dentro e fuori
Dammela e mettimelo.

Orsù dunque
corna ovunque!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu quindi ti sciroppi qualche libercolo e diventi il perfetto Don Giovanni, no? Come gli occhiali a raggi x, insomma.


secondo te c'è la versione per signore/ine?


----------



## Duchessa (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sembra che quello che abbiamo scritto io e narcisista dimostri, semmai, il contrario.* Impegnarsi compulsivamente in certe cose, senza avere una chiara percezione di se stessi e di quello che si vuole, aggiunge semmai problemi a problem*i


Sì sì sì. Ma ti do una buona notizia e una buona speranza. Almeno voi ve lo dite. E' già qualcosa, un passo.
Il passo succcessivo sarebbe capire se vi piace la vita così.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo te c'è la versione per signore/ine?


Immagino di si. Non che ti serva, però. Nel senso: a meno che non ti voglia trombare 25 cristiani nel prossimo anno, non credo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino di si. Non che ti serva, però. Nel senso: a meno che non ti voglia trombare 25 cristiani nel prossimo anno, non credo.


Io mi accontentavo di 16. Come primo anno...


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino di si. Non che ti serva, però. Nel senso: a meno che non ti voglia trombare 25 cristiani nel prossimo anno, non credo.



Perchè è fissato un limite minimo?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

Ma di cosa parlate ?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Perchè è fissato un limite minimo?


No, però uno di sti tizi diceva che grazie alla manualistica se n'era fatte tipo 25 in un anno. Se non ho letto male, ma andavo di fretta. Comunque si, quando te li vendono immagino ti garantiscano per iscritto una certa resa con le donne. Però non so il numero. Chissà poi se per il culo c'è un manuale optional a parte. Mah.


----------



## Duchessa (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sapevo che il post di Narcisista e la mia risposta avrebbero causato certe ironie tra i forumisti più navigati. D'altra parte sono le stesse reazioni che ha la maggior parte della gente quando si parla di seduzione e di community a questo dedicate.
> 
> Una sola cosa: magari, prima di fare facili battute che lasciano il tempo che trovano, non sarebbe male, se si scrive, mostrare *un minimo di sana cautela* di fronte a cose e mondi che non si conoscono.
> 
> ...


Ma senti, ti rispondo io che son vecchiotta e navigata, e sono tra quelli che hanno ironizzato.

1 lasciaci l'ironia, ed anzi, prova ad adottarla anche tu. E' un modo per vivere meglio.

2 io ho risposto ovviamente senza aver vissuto una cosa simile alla vostra, MA l'ho vissuta dall'altra parte. Ho conosciuto chi vive come voi. Ne è pieno il mondo. E non mi permetterei mai di sghignazzare, perchè ti assicuro che gli uomini come voi sono i più infelici che siano mai passati per la mia strada. Il vostro è un problema bello grosso, tant'è vero che scrivete qui e parlate di sofferenza. Diciamo che "empaticamente" e umanamente mi dispiace.

3 un consiglio: ponetevi pure i vostri interrogativi, ma nel frattempo tenete presente che una parte delle donne potrebbero giocare con voi senza problemi, mentre con un'altra parte fareste meglio ad avere quel che tu dici "un minimo di cautela"


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, però uno di sti tizi diceva che grazie alla manualistica se n'era fatte tipo 25 in un anno. Se non ho letto male, ma andavo di fretta. Comunque si, quando te li vendono immagino ti garantiscano per iscritto una certa resa con le donne. Però non so il numero. Chissà poi se per il culo c'è un manuale optional a parte. Mah.




Quindi funziona con la clausola soddisfatti o rimborsati? Ma come fanno a dimostrare di non aver raggiunto il numero minimo di conquiste? Fanno sottoscrivere una ricevuta alla conquistata?


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sapevo che il post di Narcisista e la mia risposta avrebbero causato certe ironie tra i forumisti più navigati. D'altra parte sono le stesse reazioni che ha la maggior parte della gente quando si parla di seduzione e di community a questo dedicate.
> 
> Una sola cosa: magari, prima di fare facili battute che lasciano il tempo che trovano, non sarebbe male, se si scrive, mostrare un minimo di sana cautela di fronte a cose e mondi che non si conoscono.
> 
> ...


Quale piedistallo? Quella delle tecniche di seduzione è solo una stronzata. E mi fa strano pure che si stia a perdere tempo nel parlarne. Ma ti rendi conto, qua tutti sanno cosa sia seduzione. Ma tra la dotazione non basta solo un manuale, mi pare ci siano altre doti da avere. Non è critica costruttiva ironizzare su questo?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Quindi funziona con la clausola soddisfatti o rimborsati? Ma come fanno a dimostrare di non aver raggiunto il numero minimo di conquiste? Fanno sottoscrivere una ricevuta alla conquistata?


Probabilmente. Occhio al prossimo che si presenta col blocchetto delle ricevute, quindi.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

*Chiarisco...*

...che le letture non servono a nulla e anche i corsi (che non ho MAI frequentato) servono solo nei casi disperati (ci sono uomini davvero "bloccati" in giro). La lettura serve solo come stimolo, quello che conta è l'esperienza sul campo. Ogni fallimento è un feed-back e si cerca di calibrare meglio per la prossima volta. I forum delle community come struttra sono uguali uguali a questo: c'è chi pone un problema, gli altri danno pareri in base alla loro esperienza (e si capisce subito chi ha fatto pratica sul campo e chi si è ingoiato libri di stronzate senza fare pratica sul campo, e ce ne sono tanti).

Quasi tutti quelli che iniziano questi percorsi (a parte i ragazzini) sono persone che hanno avuto fortissime delusioni e che cercano di capire meglio, per quanto possibile, le dinamiche delle relazioni. Almeno, questo era il mio approccio. Quello che volevo spiegare a Narciso, e anche a voi, che sulla base della mia esperienza tali "studi" possono essere solo dei palliativi, se non proprio deleteri.

Applicandosi seriamente per un paio di anni (anche in maniera compulsiva) e focalizzandosi sui risultati "quantitativi", si fa in fretta a risolvere il problema della schiavitù dal sesso, perchè si impara come far aprire le gambe ad (alcune) donne senza troppa fatica...non tutte le donne sono seducibili, non tutte "ci cascano" e questo dipende da una serie infinita di fattori (per primo, basti pensare che non si può piacere a tutti). Quello che si impara con il tempo è riconoscere quasi immediatamente la potenziale preda.

Ora, inutile che vi dica quanto questo sia triste e squallido, alla lunga. Si perde l'autenticità dei rapporti, perchè un forum o un manuale possono darti elementi su come avere sesso da una donna, ma come si gestisce maturamente una relazione o come conoscere davvero la persona che abbiamo accanto o come (ri)conoscere la compagna giusta, è tutto un altro paio di maniche.

Molti uomini credono che esista la formula magica, che la chiave sia averne quanto più possibili....le donne che conoscono il mondo dei PUA ne restano scandalizzate, schifate, provano pena. Capisco tutte e due le reazioni. Per una donna deve essere tristissimo pensare che alcuni uomini per comportarsi da uomini debbano arrivare a leggere dei manuali e fare esperimenti ed esperimenti sul campo. Gli uomini (alcuni) si vedono minacciati da una donna sempre più agressiva e mascolina, sempre più fuori dagli schemi insegnati a scuola o dalla famiglia e (sperano) di capire. Tutte e due le posizioni sono figlie del periodo di transizione e della confusione dei ruoli dei nostri giorni.

Bene, quello che dico a me stesso e a Narciso è che la risposta, la chiave, non può certo essere quella di diventare un automa sociale (il rischio è altissimo, dato che chi studia seduzione la intende come un percorso di miglioramento personale e tende ad accumulare risultati in un delirio narcisistico dove l'unica cosa che conta sono le scopate e in numero di donne a cui si sono tolti gli slip, cercando ogni volta di raggiungere il risultato nel minor tempo possibile).

Come ha scritto qualcuno è una vita triste. All'inizio si gonfia l'ego (e non solo) ci si sente onnipotenti quando si riescono ad avere 3-4 relazioni contemporaneamente...ma alla lunga si resta soli, proprio come prima...perchè in questo "consumismo" delle relazioni non vi è alcuno spazio per costruire qualcosa di vero.

Per questo dico a Narciso: bene, hai magari strumenti e conoscenze che ti permettono di non abbassare la guardia e di drizzare le antenne di fronte a certi "segnali". Ma sei sicuro di conoscere davvero la tua donna dopo 4 anni? Hai costruito davvero qualcosa o eri talmente preso dai tuoi egoismi, dal tuo narcisismo, che ti sei convinto di avere un rapporto che in realtà altro non è che una apparenza di rapporto?

Per chi dice che lo studio delle dinamiche uomo-donna sia una stronzata: in base a cosa dici questo? Da cosa derivano le tue convinzioni? Sei mai entrato in contatto con qualcuno che si interessa a questo? Sei naturalmente seduttivo e qualsiasi schematizzazione o sistema ti sembra una buffonata?

Io credo che tutti sappiamo cosa è la seduzione. Siamo geneticamente costruiti per riprodurci. Tuttavia, spesso, l'educazione, le convenzioni sociali e tutto il resto, ci portano a seppellire la parte più istintiva di noi stessi. Ecco, un percorso di studio, in teoria, dovrebbe far riuscire prepotentemente quella parte, far capire i segnali o come provocarli, affinare l'istinto e la capacità di dare ascolto alle sensazioni. Poi, che in giro ci siano tanti ciarlatani che speculano sulle sofferenze della gente o uomini che si reputano Casanova commettendo errori più che grossolani, ve lo concedo. Come sono d'accordo che in giro sia strapieno di uomini e donne senza etica alcuna, che per puro egoismo e narcisismo forzano le serrature più intime delle persone per fare devastazioni e poi, come niente, passare alla prossima/al prossimo. Ma questo è un discorso di profondità/superficialità/bontà/cattiveria applicabile a tutti, aspiranti seduttori e non. Ognuno è un modo a sè, ognuno fa storia per sè. Ho parlato in base al mio vissuto con cognizione di causa.


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

che sono i PUA?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

*PUA*



milli ha detto:


> che sono i PUA?


Se ti interessa cerca su Google. Scoprirai un mondo, che quasi sicuramente reputerai squallidissimo e patetico...Però, in quanto donna, potrebbe tornarti utile nel caso ne trovassi uno sulla tua strada...

Ciao,

Tizzone.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (21 Novembre 2012)

narcisista ha detto:


> Salve,
> 
> ho trovato questo forum e vorrei ricevere pareri sulla mia storia che  penso sia un po' anomala e non riesco a capirla per niente.
> 
> ...


mi dispiace molto della tua situazione,
però non credo tu possa amare così tanto questa persona se al momento della sua confessione le hai detto di averla tradita 25 volte per farla soffrire e umiliarla. sei già arrivato alla fase sado masochista del rapporto, quella dove si dicono cose per ferire il compagno, la fase dalla quale non è più possibile tornare indietro.  la perderai purtroppo. 
metti un po' di ordine nella tua vita, un abbraccio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> che sono i PUA?


Pick up Artist 

Ps..Per i curiosi ho solo fatto la ricerca su Google. Ora inizio a studiare...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Pick up Artist
> 
> Ps..Per i curiosi ho solo fatto la ricerca su Google. Ora inizio a studiare...:rotfl:


Immagino tu abbia già trovato i fora


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...che le letture non servono a nulla e anche i corsi (che non ho MAI frequentato) servono solo nei casi disperati (ci sono uomini davvero "bloccati" in giro). La lettura serve solo come stimolo, quello che conta è l'esperienza sul campo. Ogni fallimento è un feed-back e si cerca di calibrare meglio per la prossima volta. I forum delle community come struttra sono uguali uguali a questo: c'è chi pone un problema, gli altri danno pareri in base alla loro esperienza (e si capisce subito chi ha fatto pratica sul campo e chi si è ingoiato libri di stronzate senza fare pratica sul campo, e ce ne sono tanti).
> 
> Quasi tutti quelli che iniziano questi percorsi (a parte i ragazzini) sono persone che hanno avuto fortissime delusioni e che cercano di capire meglio, per quanto possibile, le dinamiche delle relazioni. Almeno, questo era il mio approccio. Quello che volevo spiegare a Narciso, e anche a voi, che sulla base della mia esperienza tali "studi" possono essere solo dei palliativi, se non proprio deleteri.
> 
> ...


Le mie convinzioni derivano dal fatto, che tu stesso hai citato, che la gente che si affida a tali metodi avrebbe bisogno di ben altro tipo di aiuto.

Io sono cosciente delle mie capacità. Ma con me soldi su queste scemenze non li "farebbero".

E rileggiti il mio primo intervento. Benchè partorito da una mente limitata come la mia, aveva del tutto sorvolato sul tema delle tecniche di seduzione. Prendermi gioco degli altri è la prima cosa che ho imparato a non fare.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

*Concordo*



			
				точтовыхотитеу;1037221 ha detto:
			
		

> mi dispiace molto della tua situazione,
> però non credo tu possa amare così tanto questa persona se al momento della sua confessione le hai detto di averla tradita 25 volte per farla soffrire e umiliarla. sei già arrivato alla fase sado masochista del rapporto, quella dove si dicono cose per ferire il compagno, la fase dalla quale non è più possibile tornare indietro.  la perderai purtroppo.
> metti un po' di ordine nella tua vita, un abbraccio



IMHO è proprio così...e in fondo lo sai anche tu, narciso. Per questo ora stai male. Vedila come esperienza per migliorarti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immagino tu abbia già trovato i fora


ero ironico. Non mi interessa imparare nessuna tecnica. Se non dovessi piacere io per come sono si andranno a cercare un altro pisello. :mrgreen:

Sperando per loro che lo trovino più grosso


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ero ironico. Non mi interessa imparare nessuna tecnica. Se non dovessi piacere io per come sono si andranno a cercare un altro pisello. :mrgreen:
> 
> Sperando per loro che lo trovino più grosso


Mannaggia. Allora il messaggio è andato perduto, dici?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Le mie convinzioni derivano dal fatto, che tu stesso hai citato, che la gente che si affida a tali metodi avrebbe bisogno di ben altro tipo di aiuto.
> 
> Io sono cosciente delle mie capacità. Ma con me soldi su queste scemenze non li "farebbero".
> 
> E rileggiti il mio primo intervento. Benchè partorito da una mente limitata come la mia, aveva del tutto sorvolato sul tema delle tecniche di seduzione. Prendermi gioco degli altri è la prima cosa che ho imparato a non fare.


Non tutti, purtroppo, hanno coscienza delle proprie. E nemmeno con me soldi hanno fatti (esclusa la carta per stampare qualche cazzata trovata on-line). 

Sull'altro tipo di aiuto: intendi uno psicologo? Perchè altre soluzioni io non ne vedo. E cosa mi risponderesti se ti dicessi che la maggiorparte delle persone (donne e uomini) hanno oggi serissimi problemi  con l'altro sesso? Seduta per tutti magari convenzionata con il SSN?

Non si può generalizzare: c'è chi inizia certi percorsi per vendicarsi dell'ex, chi perchè odia le donne, chi perchè le ama troppo,chi perchè è insicuro, chi perchè è sfigatissimo, chi per curiosità, chi per il gusto di scrivere in un formum i report sulla serata con una bella gnocca e sgomitarsi virtualmente con gli altri forumisti, c'è il romantico, il cinico, il bastardo, il profondo, il superficiale, l'operaio, lo studente, il professionista serio...C'è di tutto in quel tipo di mondo (e l'ho frequentato per un paio d'anni). Lo stesso penso valga qui.

Ciao,

Tizzone


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mannaggia. Allora il messaggio è andato perduto, dici?


zia sbri leggi qua che ho trovato... :rotfl:

Ecco comunque alcuni esempi di una buona routine di apertura:


Hey, la parola del giorno è bacio, andiamo da me e passiamo parola.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scusami miss, sono ubriaco, tu sei carina?
Se fossi in te, mi metterei le mani dappertutto
Hai un chewing-gum? No, allora che ne dici di un drink insieme?
Sei solo tu, o si è infuocata veramente l´atmosfera qui intorno?
Presto qualcuno ti chiederà di andartene presto, stai facendo fare brutta figura alle altre donne in questo posto..
Ho questo orologio magico che mi dice se indossi indumenti intimi in questo momento o no. Mi ha detto che tu non li indossi. Mannaggia lo devo regolare mi sa che va un´ora avanti.
Qualsiasi cosa le droghe possono fare, io lo riesco a fare con la mia lingua
Ci vediamo da me alle 10. Porta un´amica
Hai visto il mio scoiattolo? Mi mandi un SMS se lo vedi? E alto fino a quì e risponde al nome di Ricky. Ti mando un SMS se lo trovo prima io, qual´è il tuo numero?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> zia sbri leggi qua che ho trovato... :rotfl:
> 
> Ecco comunque alcuni esempi di una buona routine di apertura:
> 
> ...


ahahah e pensare che io di solito inizio con "CIAO" ... :rotfl:




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mannaggia. Allora il messaggio è andato perduto, dici?


non l'ho capita...


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ahahah e pensare che io di solito inizio con "CIAO" ... :rotfl::rotfl:


non ma io dico ma ti immagini uno che ti chiede se hai visto il suo scoiattolo?????????????


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ma io dico ma ti immagini uno che ti chiede se hai visto il suo scoiattolo?????????????



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

voglio vederlo!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

devo vederlo!!!!! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> zia sbri leggi qua che ho trovato... :rotfl:
> 
> Ecco comunque alcuni esempi di una buona routine di apertura:
> 
> ...


Manca quella del coniglio nelle mutande


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ahahah e pensare che io di solito inizio con "CIAO" ... :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il messaggio commerciale dicevo... ma Simy l'ha raccolto. Meno male.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...che le letture non servono a nulla e anche i corsi (che non ho MAI frequentato) servono solo nei casi disperati (ci sono uomini davvero "bloccati" in giro). La lettura serve solo come stimolo, quello che conta è l'esperienza sul campo. Ogni fallimento è un feed-back e si cerca di calibrare meglio per la prossima volta. I forum delle community come struttra sono uguali uguali a questo: c'è chi pone un problema, gli altri danno pareri in base alla loro esperienza (e si capisce subito chi ha fatto pratica sul campo e chi si è ingoiato libri di stronzate senza fare pratica sul campo, e ce ne sono tanti).
> 
> Quasi tutti quelli che iniziano questi percorsi (a parte i ragazzini) sono persone che hanno avuto fortissime delusioni e che cercano di capire meglio, per quanto possibile, le dinamiche delle relazioni. Almeno, questo era il mio approccio. Quello che volevo spiegare a Narciso, e anche a voi, che sulla base della mia esperienza tali "studi" possono essere solo dei palliativi, se non proprio deleteri.
> 
> ...


Ma vaffanculo, dai. E restaci.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

narcisista ha detto:


> Salve,
> 
> ho trovato questo forum e vorrei ricevere pareri sulla mia storia che  penso sia un po' anomala e non riesco a capirla per niente.
> 
> ...


Non esistono altri libri in vendita per questi tipi di problemi?
Prova questo:
Footing or fotting


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il messaggio commerciale dicevo... ma Simy l'ha raccolto. Meno male.


ah capito... nemmeno ero entrato sul sito. Mi ero fermato alla pagina di google. :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

*questa....*



Simy ha detto:


> zia sbri leggi qua che ho trovato... :rotfl:
> 
> Ecco comunque alcuni esempi di una buona routine di apertura:
> 
> ...


....è roba per 18enni alle prime armi o per sfigati cronici. Avere degli "opener" preconfezionati serve solo a quelli che si sono appena affacciati, hanno problemi di ansia di approccio e sono totalmente diseducati dal punto di vista seduttivo.Queste stronzate servono a far superare l'ansia di approccio. Personalmente non l'ho mai avuta, ma so che ai corsi obbligano ragazzini a fermare donne per strada e a dire certe cretinate per far vedere loro che il massimo che si rischia è di essere mandati a quel paese, non certo la vita o la reputazione. Quindi hanno una loro logica se servono a far sbollire l'ansia che si crea quando si vuole approcciare una donna attraente (voi donne non sapete cosa provano certi uomini in certi momenti). Se si leggono i fora o il materiale sparso si rischia di non capire proprio nulla. I fora sono pieni di letame e roba scadente, ma ogni tanto c'è qualche perla (spesso sono le donne a scrivere le cose migliori, visto che c'è una piccola minoranza che scrive su quei fora per conoscere meglio gli uomini). 

Se volete seriamente farvi una idea su quel mondo vi consiglio di leggere Franco, Manual of Seduction, che è l'ABC per chi inizia. Rappresenta chiaramente una generalizzazione a tratti grottesca e stupida.Ma se si legge tra le righe e si interiorizzano certi concetti, serve unita a tanta pratica (sarò uscito in due anni con più di 70 donne). Ci sono cose apparentemente banali che i maschietti spessissimo sottovalutano, tipo mai focalizzarsi sulla verbalizzazione di una donna, ma prestare attenzione al suo stato emotivo e non porsi mai in uno stato bisognoso. Sembra facile, ma la mappa non è il territorio.

C'è anche tanto materiale di PNL (Programmazione Neuro Linguistica) applicata dai PUA. E' una pseudo-scienza utilizzatissima nel marketing e nelle aziende (lo so, è tristissimo).

Concordo con chi dice che la miglior frase per approcciare è un ciao con un bel sorriso spontaneo. 

Sulla base dei miei due anni di esperienza posso solo dire che: 

1) Non esistono metodi, esistono solo due-tre regole fondamentali e banalissime che però vanno interiorizzate e debbono diventare parte di te (sembra facile, è difficilissimo);
2) Ogni donna (persona) è un mondo a sè e può reagire diversamente a stimoli uguali;
3) Potenzialmente siamo tutti Casanova;
4) Un percorso da seduttore fatto seriamente dà degli strumenti per capire meglio chi si ha di fronte e come interagire;
5) Il percorso va bene per scopare di più (prima di iniziare, a 30 anni, avevo avuto "solo" 6 donne....in soli due anni ne ho avute 21).
6) Si rischia di diventare un burattino, un robot, e di perdere di vista il bello che una relazione con un'altra persona ci può dare.

Per questo ormai ho abbandonato la community e, continuando a divertirmi, spero di trovare una donna per cui valga la pena abbandonare il mio status di single e impegnarmi a costruire qualcosa che resti. E' lo stesso augurio che faccio a Narciso.

Tizzone.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

*mamma mia*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo, dai. E restaci.


Mamma mia quanto sei Alpha...con quella foto poi...fossi una donna mi sarei già bagnata tutta...

Ciao, bel maschione!


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mamma mia quanto sei Alpha...con quella foto poi...fossi una donna mi sarei già bagnata tutta...
> 
> Ciao, bel maschione!



:sbatti:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ....è roba per 18enni alle prime armi o per sfigati cronici. Avere degli "opener" preconfezionati serve solo a quelli che si sono appena affacciati, hanno problemi di ansia di approccio e sono totalmente diseducati dal punto di vista seduttivo.Queste stronzate servono a far superare l'ansia di approccio. Personalmente non l'ho mai avuta, ma so che ai corsi obbligano ragazzini a fermare donne per strada e a dire certe cretinate per far vedere loro che il massimo che si rischia è di essere mandati a quel paese, non certo la vita o la reputazione. Quindi hanno una loro logica se servono a far sbollire l'ansia che si crea quando si vuole approcciare una donna attraente (voi donne non sapete cosa provano certi uomini in certi momenti). Se si leggono i fora o il materiale sparso si rischia di non capire proprio nulla. I fora sono pieni di letame e roba scadente, ma ogni tanto c'è qualche perla (spesso sono le donne a scrivere le cose migliori, visto che c'è una piccola minoranza che scrive su quei fora per conoscere meglio gli uomini).
> 
> Se volete seriamente farvi una idea su quel mondo vi consiglio di leggere Franco, Manual of Seduction, che è l'ABC per chi inizia. Rappresenta chiaramente una generalizzazione a tratti grottesca e stupida.Ma se si legge tra le righe e si interiorizzano certi concetti, serve unita a tanta pratica (sarò uscito in due anni con più di 70 donne). Ci sono cose apparentemente banali che i maschietti spessissimo sottovalutano, tipo mai focalizzarsi sulla verbalizzazione di una donna, ma prestare attenzione al suo stato emotivo e non porsi mai in uno stato bisognoso. Sembra facile, ma la mappa non è il territorio.
> 
> ...


Ciao amico. Come molti di questo forum sanno, io ho svariati problemi d'approccio con le donne. In particolare c'è una cassiera che non so proprio come approcciare. Puoi darmi consigli? Che libri dovrei leggere? Ma è vero che si
riesce a scopare così tanto? Sai, io con le donne non sono mai stato molto fortunato...

Grazie!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma di cosa parlate ?


Fatti i cazzi tuoi!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fatti i cazzi tuoi!


sei in modalità Marzullo?? ti fai le domande e ti rispondi da solo?? :rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2012)

caro Tizzone, 
pensa che qua siamo rimasti ad essere illuminati dal sommo consiglio "escile il pesc*i*e" (di Ultimo Sangre:inlove
per farti capire


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sei in modalità Marzullo?? ti fai le domande e ti rispondi da solo?? :rotfl:


Sono in modalità prelavaggio delicati. :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Tizzone,
> pensa che qua siamo rimasti ad essere illuminati dal sommo consiglio "escile il pesc*i*e" (di Ultimo Sangre:inlove
> per farti capire


Roba da ridere. Io l'ultima volta che ho rimorchiato ero al mare, a Marsala. Pensavo fosse una convention di bagnini. Invece... il mattino dopo... Giuseppe me li ha portati via tutti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono in modalità prelavaggio delicati. :rotfl:


buon lavaggio! :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

*Joey Blow*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ciao amico. Come molti di questo forum sanno, io ho svariati problemi d'approccio con le donne. In particolare c'è una cassiera che non so proprio come approcciare. Puoi darmi consigli? Che libri dovrei leggere? Ma è vero che si
> riesce a scopare così tanto? Sai, io con le donne non sono mai stato molto fortunato...
> 
> Grazie!


Il fatto che tu sia bravo con le donne (quello che si chiama un Natural) non ti autorizza a banalizzare e prendere in giro altri uomini che o sono del tutto imbranati o sono stati anestetizzati da relazioni lunghe poi finite. Non hai un amico un pò insicuro o che si è preso una legnata che gli ha fatto di colpo calare l'autostima? Ecco, un pò di empatia se dovesse cercare fuori risposte che non ha dentro di sè...o lo vuoi crocifiggere per questo? Solo perchè secondo te è sbagliato o sono stronzate?

Mi sembra che i miei interventi siano stati tutti in topic, vista la richiesta del ragazzo e la curiosità degli altri. I tuoi no (probabilmetne te lo puoi permettere perchè sei uno dei RAS del forum).

Non mi sembra che tu abbia risposto alla domanda di Narciso, ma abbia solo utilizzato il thread per fare il Tony Soprano de noantri...porbabilmente gli altri utenti che ti conoscono riescono a leggere tra le righe simpatia e arguzia, con me che non conosci dovresti andarci più piano (è una regola minima di civiltà).

Cmq non intendo flammare e andare OT, nè confrontarmi con chi non mi reputa degno. Il problema del ragazzo che ha postato è anche, tra le altre cose, il lavaggio del cervello e il frame mentale tipico di chi studia seduzione. Poi sicuro ci sono altri problemi più profondi. Io mi sento di consigliargli di fare pace con se stesso e buttare tutti i manuali nel cesso, visto che ormai una donna sa bene come attrarla...come tenersela, beh, questo è tutto un altro discorso...

Tizzone


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Roba da ridere. Io l'ultima volta che ho rimorchiato ero al mare, a Marsala. Pensavo fosse una convention di bagnini. Invece... il mattino dopo... Giuseppe me li ha portati via tuttiView attachment 6045



ma chi è Giuseppe? Stermy?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è Giuseppe? Stermy?:mrgreen:


A che ci sei domanda anche dove si trova marsala.

Mo, ti dice, dentro la bottiglia.:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu sia bravo con le donne (quello che si chiama un Natural) non ti autorizza a banalizzare e prendere in giro altri uomini che o sono del tutto imbranati o sono stati anestetizzati da relazioni lunghe poi finite. Non hai un amico un pò insicuro o che si è preso una legnata che gli ha fatto di colpo calare l'autostima? Ecco, un pò di empatia se dovesse cercare fuori risposte che non ha dentro di sè...o lo vuoi crocifiggere per questo? Solo perchè secondo te è sbagliato o sono stronzate?
> 
> Mi sembra che i miei interventi siano stati tutti in topic, vista la richiesta del ragazzo e la curiosità degli altri. I tuoi no (probabilmetne te lo puoi permettere perchè sei uno dei RAS del forum).
> 
> ...


Natural.


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2012)

caro Tizzone
a me sembra che le tecniche di seduzione siano state citate piuttosto incidentalmente da Narciso
avrebbe potuto dire che aveva avuto parecchie avventure senza spiegare grazie a cosa
il problema per cui è approdato qui è come riuscire ad andare avanti bene con la persona di cui, finalmente, si è innamorato
invece tu, mi par di capire, propendi per il fatto che codeste tecniche abbiano influito pesantemente sulla suo personalità
tuttavia, nel tuo caso, così non è stato, o sbaglio?

sulla curiosità hai ragione, a quanto pare qui nessuno ne sapeva un accidente


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è Giuseppe? Stermy?:mrgreen:


a dir la verita' la canotta ce sta anche se nun e' quella regolamentare rossa e co' la scritta salvataggio...

e' solo rossa a chiazze...

(de sugo...)

ahahahahah


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a dir la verita' la canotta ce sta anche se nun e' quella regolamentare rossa e co' la scritta salvataggio...
> 
> e' solo rossa a chiazze...
> 
> ...



era in allegato al manuale di seduzione, immagino:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Tizzone
> a me sembra che le tecniche di seduzione siano state citate piuttosto incidentalmente da Narciso
> avrebbe potuto dire che aveva avuto parecchie avventure senza spiegare grazie a cosa
> il problema per cui è approdato qui è come riuscire ad andare avanti bene con la persona di cui, finalmente, si è innamorato
> ...


Hai centrato (cavolo, a volte sono contorto). Secondo me quel mondo ha influito, perchè spesso si perde di spontaneità e i rapporti vengono spersonalizzati (anche se poi tutti negano). Se non si ha una interiorità solida (e molti non ce l'hanno dopo la fine dolorosa di una relazione) si rischia di perdere di vista i veri obbiettivi e le cose che davvero ci fanno stare bene.

Avere un certo frame mentale va bene per conquistare una donna, ma per la relazione può essere deleterio (e si innescano i meccanismi malati di masochismo- sadismo che qualcuno ha sottolineato). Non vedo equilibrio nella storia raccontata, e lui spiega perchè: aveva paura. Caratteristica tipica di quelli che bazzicano certe letture. Aveva paura di legarsi, di soffrire, di essere rifiutato ancora.Voleva essere un macho, l'uomo che non chiede mai, un Alpha. Si è visto come è andata a finire.

Sulla personalità, per me è stato così, almeno, per un periodo.  Dietro la voglia di numeri e di conquiste a tutti i costi, c'era in realtà la voglia di dimenticare e vendicarmi della mia ex. Ora sono in un periodo più tranquillo, sto guardando quello che è successo dall'alto e ho riscoperto il piacere di stare solo o con i miei amici uomini a farmi una birra e guardare la partita, mentre fino a sei mesi fa se non ero in un ambiente dove c'era una donna da rimorchiare mi veniva l'orticaria. C'era assuefazione, erano comportamenti compulsivi che mi hanno creato anche problemi di concentrazione (una volta non sono andato a lavorare per andare a caccia, quello è stato il punto di non ritorno che mi ha fatto rinsavire). Poi il rapporto con una donna con la quale mi sono confidato mi ha fatto vedere tutto in una prospettiva più serena. Secondo me, passata la (comprensibile) ubriacatura iniziale (che c'è, quando vedi che ci sono dei riscontri) bisogna disintossicarsi da un certo mondo, altrimenti si rischia di evitare quanto di buono i rapporti possono dare e vedere le persone come numeri o trofei. Non credo che i PUA siano felici e contenti, chechhè ne dicano.

Tizzone


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> era in allegato al manuale di seduzione, immagino:mrgreen:


cusa l'e'?

ahahahah


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai centrato (cavolo, a volte sono contorto). Secondo me quel mondo ha influito, perchè spesso si perde di spontaneità e i rapporti vengono spersonalizzati (anche se poi tutti negano). Se non si ha una interiorità solida (e molti non ce l'hanno dopo la fine dolorosa di una relazione) si rischia di perdere di vista i veri obbiettivi e le cose che davvero ci fanno stare bene.
> 
> Avere un certo frame mentale va bene per conquistare una donna, ma per la relazione può essere deleterio (e si innescano i meccanismi malati di masochismo- sadismo che qualcuno ha sottolineato). Non vedo equilibrio nella storia raccontata, e lui spiega perchè: aveva paura. Caratteristica tipica di quelli che bazzicano certe letture. Aveva paura di legarsi, di soffrire, di essere rifiutato ancora.Voleva essere un macho, l'uomo che non chiede mai, un Alpha. Si è visto come è andata a finire.
> 
> ...


bè, però tu a quanto pare ne sei uscito da solo, col tempo e riflettendo sul perchè

forse anche Narcisista potrebbe, con l'aiuto dell'amore che ha per la sua compagna

ma tu come mai sei qui? curiosità di passare da un  forum di seduttori ad uno di traditi/traditori?


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cusa l'e'?
> 
> ahahahah



flap flap per maschi


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> flap flap per maschi


e basta co' stu' cazz' de flappe...che stress...

deflappizzateve n'attimino...

ahahahah


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e basta co' stu' cazz' de flappe...che stress...
> 
> deflappizzateve n'attimino...
> 
> ahahahah



uff...vabbè allora tiro giù tutto il calendario:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

*Perchè qui...*



free ha detto:


> bè, però tu a quanto pare ne sei uscito da solo, col tempo e riflettendo sul perchè
> 
> forse anche Narcisista potrebbe, con l'aiuto dell'amore che ha per la sua compagna
> 
> ma tu come mai sei qui? curiosità di passare da un  forum di seduttori ad uno di traditi/traditori?


Non so nel caso di Narcisista. Averle rivelato dei tradimenti per rabbia e "ripicca" potrebbe essere la spia che qualche cosa di serio non va. Vedo un rapporto malato, almeno da parte sua. E il narcisismo è spesso causa di grossi casini nelle relazioni. Prima di tutto si deve calmare. E per uscire da una cosa così ci vuole tantissimo amore e fiducia reciproca da entrambe le parti. Oggettivamente la vedo tosta.

Quanto a me,sono qui perchè tempo fa mi sono frequentato con due donne sposate e la cosa mi ha davvero segnato. In più sono circondato da traditori/traditi. Essendomi trovato su tutti e due i lati della barricata volevo capire qualche cosa di più.

E devo dire che alcune letture sono servite molto per alzarmi il morale. Leggere le storie di chi non ha mai tradito il compagno/la compagna mi ha dato un pò di fiducia nelle relazioni.

Tizzone


----------



## Zod (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!


Cavolo, e io che pensavo di prendere appunti.

S*B


----------



## Zod (21 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> flap flap per maschi


Ma per cosa sta "flap flap"? 
A me fa pensare al suono di un sederone nudo pieno di cellulite che cammina veloce.

S* B


----------



## Circe (21 Novembre 2012)

Mamma mia, ed io che credevo che tradire dopo essere state tradite fosse terapeutico...mi sa tanto che me ne restò quella che sono, non inacidita dal dolore, solo ferita, ma sincera e vera....non voglio trasformarmi in una isola cattiva....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Mamma mia, ed io che credevo che tradire dopo essere state tradite fosse terapeutico...mi sa tanto che me ne restò quella che sono, non inacidita dal dolore, solo ferita, ma sincera e vera....non voglio trasformarmi in una isola cattiva....


Ma nooooooooooo...
una mattana nella vita ci sta...
Basta dopo non andare fora de testa no?

E stai attenta a tutti quelli che hanno letto i libri sulla seduzione eh?
Ti trasformano in porcona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Circe (21 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooo...
> una mattana nella vita ci sta...
> Basta dopo non andare fora de testa no?
> 
> ...


A trovarli!!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> A trovarli!!!


E ce lo so...sono superimpegnati...capisci che per ciulare 25 donne in un mese...in 30 giorni...la vedo dura uscire con un'altra eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non c'è neanche il tempo per un caffè o per dirti...ehi tu bella donna...come ti chiami?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ciccio duro
Bareta fracà
e battere el ciodo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ....è roba per 18enni alle prime armi o per sfigati cronici. Avere degli "opener" preconfezionati serve solo a quelli che si sono appena affacciati, hanno problemi di ansia di approccio e sono totalmente diseducati dal punto di vista seduttivo.Queste stronzate servono a far superare l'ansia di approccio. Personalmente non l'ho mai avuta, ma so che ai corsi obbligano ragazzini a fermare donne per strada e a dire certe cretinate per far vedere loro che il massimo che si rischia è di essere mandati a quel paese, non certo la vita o la reputazione. Quindi hanno una loro logica se servono a far sbollire l'ansia che si crea quando si vuole approcciare una donna attraente (voi donne non sapete cosa provano certi uomini in certi momenti). Se si leggono i fora o il materiale sparso si rischia di non capire proprio nulla. I fora sono pieni di letame e roba scadente, ma ogni tanto c'è qualche perla (spesso sono le donne a scrivere le cose migliori, visto che c'è una piccola minoranza che scrive su quei fora per conoscere meglio gli uomini).
> 
> Se volete seriamente farvi una idea su quel mondo vi consiglio di leggere Franco, Manual of Seduction, che è l'ABC per chi inizia. Rappresenta chiaramente una generalizzazione a tratti grottesca e stupida.Ma se si legge tra le righe e si interiorizzano certi concetti, serve unita a tanta pratica (sarò uscito in due anni con più di 70 donne). Ci sono cose apparentemente banali che i maschietti spessissimo sottovalutano, tipo mai focalizzarsi sulla verbalizzazione di una donna, ma prestare attenzione al suo stato emotivo e non porsi mai in uno stato bisognoso. Sembra facile, ma la mappa non è il territorio.
> 
> ...


questo racconto è davvero troppo superficiale.
specialmente in quanto manca la parte più importante, il contatto fisico.


----------



## narcisista (22 Novembre 2012)

Perbacco! uno posta un messaggio poi si va a letto e dopo neanche 24 ore ci sono quasi 100 messaggi.
Grazie, non so come rispondere a tutti quindi faccio questo post di consolidamento con risposte purtroppo telegrafiche.

Alcuni messaggi mi hanno molto stupito per il sarcasmo e l'impegno profuso nello sbeffeggiarmi. Non credevo veramente  che gli schizzi di bile di alcune risposte potessero arrivare a macchiarmi il monitor. Non capisco che gusto ci sia ad affondare il coltello su uno che espone il fianco in un forum chiamato confessionale e che oggettivamente sta male. In ogni modo anche questi messaggi hanno avuto la loro funzione terapeutica. Mi sono reso conto che io ora potro' anche stare male, ma c'e' qualcuno che sta peggio di me, contenti voi di sfogarvi cosi' e se vi fa stare meglio, fate pure.

#4JON e #14Duchessa : concordo al 100% sull'autostima derivata da altri e la metafora della scimmia e della liana e' perfetta

#11Fruitbasket: penso che tu abbia centrato il problema. Quel fantasma non se n'e' mai andato ed ha condizionato tutta  la mia vita. Il problema ora e' come liberarsene? Voi traditi ve ne siate liberati oppure ogni tanto affiora?

#18Tizzone: non sai che piacere mi hai fatto con il tuo messaggio. Mi sono sentito molto meno solo e molto meno strano. La mia situazione e' assurda e molti qui hanno persino dubitato che sia vera. Ma io questa situazione assurda la sto vivendo e la ragione per cui ho postato su questo forum e'che se tu cerchi in internet "superare il tradimento" e chiavi simili trovi una marea di informazioni, se invece cerchi con chiavi tipo "traditore tradito" non trovi nulla, e pochissimo sulla psicologia dei traditori seriali, ma e' informazione di poco aiuto. Io lo so benissimo cosa voglio adesso e mi sono reso conto che non voglio nessun'altra. Ma il macigno di essermi reso conto del mio comportamento disfunzionale mi annichilisce. Non ho il complesso del PUA e non ho paura di attacchi di oneitis (di tutto il forum questa la capisci solo tu). Per quanto riguarda il fatto che il rapporto sia compromesso non ne sono cosi' sicuro, penso che possa essere potenzialmente una opportunita' per costruire qualcosa di nuovo su basi completamente diverse.

#21Eliade e #26Sbriciolata: Non l'ho mai fatta, ma ho pensato alla psicoterapia. Alla fin fine come dite voi il mio e' stato un comportamento malato molto simile ad una addiction.

#52точтовыхотитеу e #56: io non penso di essere arrivato alla fase masochista. Quando gliel'ho detto ero ovviamente arrabbiato, ma lei me lo ha chiesto, siccome lei ha avuto l'onesta' di dirmelo praticamente il giorno dopo, non potevo continuare la commedia che ho fatto negli ultimi anni.

#85Free #86Tizzzone : Io credo di avere scelto una frase infelice nel mio post inziale quando parlavo di tecniche e manuali di seduzione. Molti qui hanno equivocato  credendo che esista il manuale delle istruzioni della donna. Il problema e' a monte, non le tecniche. Io credo che ero talmente ferito e avevo vissuto il mio primo tradimento come una minaccia al se' che inconsciamente avevo reagito cercando diventare l'uomo/l'amante perfetto, il piu' desiderabile, il non plus ultra, l'"intradibile". Per questo non mi aprivo e non mi donavo ad una donna. Le tecniche erano un mezzo ma questo stato mentale c'era prima. Che poi queste tecniche coincidano con questo stato mentale (parlare il meno possibile di te stesso in modo che la donna si immagini quello che piu' le piace di te) e' incidentale. Io penso che le tecniche non abbiamo influito per nulla, servivano solo a soddisfare un bisogno pre-esistente insano.

#92Tizzone: l'ho detto prima, quando gliel' ho detto ero arrabbiato, ma lei me lo ha chiesto, non potevo continuare la commedia e fare il sepolcro imbiancato. E' stato il mio modo per dirle che ho sbagliato tutto e per spiegarle da dove derivavano i miei comportamenti. Non le avevo mai detto della mia prima storia. 

#95 Circe: Isola cattiva...isola di sicuro, cattiva non penso. Sono stato cattivo solo con la mia compagna. Riguardo alla altre alla fin fine io gli ho dato solo quello che loro volevano. Questo e' il forum dei tradimenti allora chiedo a tutte le donne che sono qui, quante di voi si sarebbero date dei pugni in faccia il giorno dopo appena svegliate dopo un tradimento con uno che alla fine non era sto granche' e non sapete bene nemmeno voi perche' ci siete andate, ma quella notte li' avete avuto solo quello che volevate e su cui avete fantasticato per settimane.

"Ma signore ma cosa mi ha fatto?"
"Niente che lei non volesse, signorina"


Grazie a tutti per le risposte, mi hanno chiarito molte cose. 

Mi rimane un dubbio. Questa gelosia che provo io e che senz'altro prova lei si spegnera' col tempo? Ci sono persone qui che hanno perdonato il tradimento? Alla fin fine ci siamo traditi entrambi ed in un certo senso non c'e' una parte offesa (si lo so che c'e' ed e' lei, ma forse la situazione e' meno asimmetrica di un classico tradimento).


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sapevo che il post di Narcisista e la mia risposta avrebbero causato certe ironie tra i forumisti più navigati. D'altra parte sono le stesse reazioni che ha la maggior parte della gente quando si parla di seduzione e di community a questo dedicate.
> 
> Una sola cosa: magari, prima di fare facili battute che lasciano il tempo che trovano, non sarebbe male, se si scrive, mostrare un minimo di sana cautela di fronte a cose e mondi che non si conoscono.
> 
> ...


A parte te, naturalmente.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;1037593 ha detto:
			
		

> questo racconto è davvero troppo superficiale.
> specialmente in quanto manca la parte più importante, il contatto fisico.


Verissimo. Ma non stavo spiegando come approcciare, visto che questa è la prima regola...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte te, naturalmente.


Se ti ho dato questa impressione mi devo essere espresso malissimo, visto che a 32 anni ci ho capito pochissimo


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

narcisista ha detto:


> Perbacco! uno posta un messaggio poi si va a letto e dopo neanche 24 ore ci sono quasi 100 messaggi.
> Grazie, non so come rispondere a tutti quindi faccio questo post di consolidamento con risposte purtroppo telegrafiche.
> 
> Alcuni messaggi mi hanno molto stupito per il sarcasmo e l'impegno profuso nello sbeffeggiarmi. Non credevo veramente  che gli schizzi di bile di alcune risposte potessero arrivare a macchiarmi il monitor. Non capisco che gusto ci sia ad affondare il coltello su uno che espone il fianco in un forum chiamato confessionale e che oggettivamente sta male. In ogni modo anche questi messaggi hanno avuto la loro funzione terapeutica. Mi sono reso conto che io ora potro' anche stare male, ma c'e' qualcuno che sta peggio di me, contenti voi di sfogarvi cosi' e se vi fa stare meglio, fate pure.
> ...


Ora capisco meglio. Beh, ti chiedo solo una cosa...ti interessi ancora, intendo, in maniera attiva di seduzione? Sei in contatto con altri? Guarda che a volte ho avuto l'impressione che siano una specie di setta...

Beh, con la tipa mi sembra evidente che sei in One- Itis. Che mica è una cosa negativa, di per sè. Il punto è quello che vuoi fare. Metterti in gioco davvero o continuare a vivere nel tuo egoismo? Perchè di questo si tratta.

Non focalizzarti sulla gelosia.Se decidi di stare con lei la gelosia innescata da una situazione del genere potrebbe rendere la relazione un inferno. Focalizzati sul flusso, sull'intero processo, focalizzati su lei, su quello che desidera, su quello che sente...segui il tuo cuore, con questa ragazza, ma ho la percezione che tu stia perdendo il controllo dell'interazione. E lo sai meglio di me cosa può succedere in casi del genere...

Consiglio? Trova serenità in te stesso e poi apriti in tutto e per tutto a lei. VIa le corazze, via le paure, via tutto. Apriti e cerca di capire se lei è sincera almeno quanto te. In un'ottica da PUA di direi che è un errore, perchè lei prima o poi, alla prima perdita di attrazione, utilizzerà senza scrupoli quanto le dirai e quello che le darai nei momenti di debolezza. 
Però, se il gioco vale la candela e pensi che lei sia quella giusta, buttati.

Un abbraccio forte!

Tizzone


----------



## Duchessa (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ce lo so...sono superimpegnati...capisci che per ciulare 25 donne in un mese...in 30 giorni...la vedo dura uscire con un'altra eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non c'è neanche il tempo per un caffè o per dirti...ehi tu bella donna...come ti chiami?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


che vuol dire bareta fracà?

ma sapete che ho avuto un flash?.. 
chi viene tradito dalla prima morosa e finisce col contare le conquiste
chi viene tradito dalla prima morosa e finisce col contare i tentativi di suicidio
e ci riferiscono pure i numeri qui

ma ma..

:cooldue:


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciccio duro
> Bareta fracà
> e battere el ciodo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Bello questo,in anglo-veneto suona meglio ed e' piu' ricco di quanto non renda nell' emiliano tega dura,mai paura.  :sonar:


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> ....
> chi viene tradito dalla prima morosa e finisce col contare i tentativi di suicidio
> e ci riferiscono pure i numeri qui
> 
> ...


addirittura un fallito anche come suicida?

uno che se vole sul serio suicida' e' da "Bona la prima!"...

(Educhescional Ciannell)...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Bello questo,in anglo-veneto suona meglio ed e' piu' ricco di quanto non renda nell' emiliano tega dura,mai paura. :sonar:


Un emiliano che fa un complimento a un veneto? Mi devo aspettare una bufera nel WE?


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> zia sbri leggi qua che ho trovato... :rotfl:
> 
> Ecco comunque alcuni esempi di una buona routine di apertura:
> 
> ...


ma hai registrato quer cojone de massinfedele per caso?

ahahahahah


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un emiliano che fa un complimento a un veneto? Mi devo aspettare una bufera nel WE?


In realta' ho citato un proverbio di confine,tega e' originario del veneto.


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un emiliano che fa un complimento a un veneto? Mi devo aspettare una bufera nel WE?


'orco boia avevo letto WC...

ho rigurgitato er gingerino...

ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> 'orco boia avevo letto WC...
> 
> ho rigurgitato er gingerino...
> 
> ahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In realta' ho citato un proverbio di confine,tega e' originario del veneto.


fiuuuu...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> che vuol dire bareta fracà?
> 
> ma sapete che ho avuto un flash?..
> chi viene tradito dalla prima morosa e finisce col contare le conquiste
> ...


Sarebbe muso duro
e bareta fracà

Volto duro e berretto ben fisso sul viso
Sta per duri e incazzati

Sta per lavorare continuamente a testa bassa.
( cosa che noi veneti abbiamo sempre fatto no? Per mantenere Stermy e compagnia bella...)


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Bello questo,in anglo-veneto suona meglio ed e' piu' ricco di quanto non renda nell' emiliano tega dura,mai paura.  :sonar:


In veneto
Coadura mai paura.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un emiliano che fa un complimento a un veneto? Mi devo aspettare una bufera nel WE?


temporale, eclissi e finimondo :rotfl:


----------



## stellina (24 Novembre 2012)

io capisco che una persona possa sentirsi rifiutata, che voglia aumentare la propria autostima ma siamo veramente sicuri che farsi 25 donne in un mese (che lavoro devi fare per mantenere sto ritmo?!!!) sia una botta di autostima o mini ulteriormente ...l'uomo non avrà tempo di costruire con nessuna niente perchè dovrà passare ad un'altra. gli rimarrà solo una scopata! ma l'uomo e la donna non hanno bisogno solo di scopare...il bisogno più grande che spesso si nega perfino a se stessi è il bisogno di tenerezza e complicità ed intimità. però io sono una donna e la ginnastica la faccio in palestra non a letto..


----------



## narcisista (24 Novembre 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> io capisco che una persona possa sentirsi rifiutata, che voglia aumentare la propria autostima ma siamo veramente sicuri che farsi 25 donne in un mese (che lavoro devi fare per mantenere sto ritmo?!!!) sia una botta di autostima o mini ulteriormente ...l'uomo non avrà tempo di costruire con nessuna niente perchè dovrà passare ad un'altra. gli rimarrà solo una scopata! ma l'uomo e la donna non hanno bisogno solo di scopare...il bisogno più grande che spesso si nega perfino a se stessi è il bisogno di tenerezza e complicità ed intimità. però io sono una donna e la ginnastica la faccio in palestra non a letto..


Evidentemente la gente non legge.

Io ho scritto:

"In *4* anni, ho fatto i conti, la  tradisco con 25 donne, senza mai dirle niente ed inventando scuse  assurde."

sono 1 ogni due mesi, lo so che sono tante ma adesso non esageriamo con i numeri.

Per il resto che scrivi, hai ragione e sto cercando di capire e spiegarmi come abbia potuto entrare in questo circolo vizioso, in modo da cambiare e rimediare ed e' la ragione per cui ho postato in questo forum.
Ma per me una scopata non era solo una scopata, era qualcosa di molto di piu'. E' qui il nocciolo del problema.


----------



## narcisista (24 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ora capisco meglio. Beh, ti chiedo solo una cosa...ti interessi ancora, intendo, in maniera attiva di seduzione? Sei in contatto con altri? Guarda che a volte ho avuto l'impressione che siano una specie di setta...
> 
> I forum li ho proprio frequentati pochissimo e piu' per curiosita' che per imparare qualcosa. Alla fin fine il video che e' stato postato di Magnolia mi sembra molto veritiero. Piu' che altro ho letto di seduzione per capire come mai la mia prima ragazza potesse essere stata sedotta e si fosse completamente buttata alle mie spalle per 3 anni in una storia senza futuro, buttando a mare la nostra (mi sono sempre chiesto quanto cavolo le doveva piacere lui perche' lei potesse comportarsi cosi'?). Ed allora ho sentito il bisogno di approfondire il tema del sesso, del desiderio e della seduzione a tutti i livelli leggendo molto. Passando da Bandler all' ars amatoria di Ovidio, dalla seduzione nell'insegnamento e nel marketing alla comunicazione persuasiva, dai fumetti erotici di Von Gotha,Crepax,Manara a tanta PNL, cercando di fare ogni esperienza possibile e finendo per vivere in una sextopia (e non ho parlato degli anni in cui ero single).
> Questa e' stata la mia maniera di riuscire mettere insieme i pezzi di me stesso e raggiungere un equilibrio. Quest'ultimo tradimento subito, un nuovo rivale, piu' giovane, piu' forte, piu' abile, invece ha risvegliato tutto (e tutta la mia competizione) ma mi ha fatto capire che il mio presunto equilibrio era solo una illusione.
> ...


----------



## stellina (26 Novembre 2012)

narcisista ha detto:


> Evidentemente la gente non legge.
> 
> Io ho scritto:
> 
> ...


mi spieghi meglio il concetto? non capisco cosa fosse? una botta di autostima? non capisco... se hai voglia di spiegarmi leggo volentieri..


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Ma voialtre signore del forum non vi sentite un pochino offese da sti due cialtroni che cianciano di metodi infallibili che, una volta appresi, consentirebbero di portarsi a letto in pratica qualsiasi donna di cui ci s'incapricci? Tipo i punti di pressione della Divina Scuola di Hokuto? Eh?


----------



## Non Registrata (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voialtre signore del forum non vi sentite un pochino offese da sti due cialtroni che cianciano di metodi infallibili che, una volta appresi, consentirebbero di portarsi a letto in pratica qualsiasi donna di cui ci s'incapricci? Tipo i punti di pressione della Divina Scuola di Hokuto? Eh?


e perchè mai? in chi ritieni sia il limite?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voialtre signore del forum non vi sentite un pochino offese da sti due cialtroni che cianciano di metodi infallibili che, una volta appresi, *consentirebbero di portarsi a letto in pratica qualsiasi donna di cui ci s'incapricci?* Tipo i punti di pressione della Divina Scuola di Hokuto? Eh?


Già scrissi. Non mi ripeto, troppo male alle caviglie.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrata ha detto:


> e perchè mai? in chi ritieni sia il limite?



Siete simpatici voialtri due.


----------



## exStermy (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Già scrissi. Non mi ripeto, troppo male alle caviglie.


perche' oggi scrivi coi piedi?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (26 Novembre 2012)

narcisista ha detto:


> I forum li ho proprio frequentati pochissimo e piu' per curiosita' che per imparare qualcosa. Alla fin fine il video che e' stato postato di Magnolia mi sembra molto veritiero. Piu' che altro ho letto di seduzione per capire come mai la mia prima ragazza potesse essere stata sedotta e si fosse completamente buttata alle mie spalle per 3 anni in una storia senza futuro, buttando a mare la nostra (mi sono sempre chiesto quanto cavolo le doveva piacere lui perche' lei potesse comportarsi cosi'?). Ed allora ho sentito il bisogno di approfondire il tema del sesso, del desiderio e della seduzione a tutti i livelli leggendo molto. Passando da Bandler all' ars amatoria di Ovidio, dalla seduzione nell'insegnamento e nel marketing alla comunicazione persuasiva, dai fumetti erotici di Von Gotha,Crepax,Manara a tanta PNL, cercando di fare ogni esperienza possibile e finendo per vivere in una sextopia (e non ho parlato degli anni in cui ero single).
> Questa e' stata la mia maniera di riuscire mettere insieme i pezzi di me stesso e raggiungere un equilibrio. Quest'ultimo tradimento subito, un nuovo rivale, piu' giovane, piu' forte, piu' abile, invece ha risvegliato tutto (e tutta la mia competizione) ma mi ha fatto capire che il mio presunto equilibrio era solo una illusione.
> 
> I tuoi consigli sono ottimi e li seguiro', senza avere alcun paura di non controllare l'interazione. Non voglio piu' controllare niente. Voglio solo essere amato per quello che sono ed amare una persona per quello che e'.
> ...


hai gia' fondato un partito?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrata (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Siete simpatici voialtri due.



altri due? diplopia?

ti avrei chiesto perchè sentirsi offese.
tu non vedi un limite dove c'è disperata necessità di compensazione?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrata ha detto:


> altri due? diplopia?
> 
> ti avrei chiesto perchè sentirsi offese.
> tu non vedi un limite dove c'è disperata necessità di compensazione?


Facciamo finta che sei davvero una donna, tanto per benificio di quante ci leggono veramente. Se io ti dicessi che c'è un metodo infallibile per scoparti, a prescindere da quello che puoi pensarne tu donna, non ti verrebbe da darmi una testata sul naso? Non ti sentiresti, più o meno, come la gallina di quei beceri show del compianto Jucas Casella? Non ti sentiresti sminuita e offesa? No, eh?


----------



## Non Registrata (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Facciamo finta che sei davvero una donna, tanto per benificio di quante ci leggono veramente. Se io ti dicessi che c'è un metodo infallibile per scoparti, a prescindere da quello che puoi pensarne tu donna, non ti verrebbe da darmi una testata sul naso? Non ti sentiresti, più o meno, come la gallina di quei beceri show del compianto Jucas Casella? Non ti sentiresti sminuita e offesa? No, eh?


no. la cosa mi farebbe e mi fa sorridere.

i polli che per compensazione si atteggiano ad aquile, al più possono provocarmi tenerezza. o compassione.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrata ha detto:


> no. la cosa mi farebbe e mi fa sorridere.
> 
> i polli che per compensazione si atteggiano ad aquile, al più possono provocarmi tenerezza. o compassione.


Ma il punto non è cosa credono d'essere loro, ma cosa credono che sia tu. Perchè ti posso assicurare che a me tutto verrebbe meno che da ridere se un paio di stronzi (ma sono di più, mi riferisco solo a quelli presenti qui) pensassero che io, e più in generale il genere femminile tout-court, fossimo solo un mucchio di oche senza cervello. Anche perchè a bene vedere è un discorso che va oltre la semplice seduzione.


----------



## Non Registrata (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il punto non è cosa credono d'essere loro, ma cosa credono che sia tu. Perchè ti posso assicurare che a me tutto verrebbe meno che da ridere se un paio di stronzi (ma sono di più, mi riferisco solo a quelli presenti qui) pensassero che io, e più in generale il genere femminile tout-court, fossimo solo un mucchio di oche senza cervello. Anche perchè a bene vedere è un discorso che va oltre la semplice seduzione.



e quale rilievo pensi che io possa dare al loro pensiero o giudizio?

se qualcuno pensa che tu sia stupido, solo per questo forse lo diventi? lo sei?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrata ha detto:


> e quale rilievo pensi che io possa dare al loro pensiero o giudizio?
> 
> se qualcuno pensa che tu sia stupido, solo per questo forse lo diventi? lo sei?



Non lo sei, ma ci vieni trattato. Puoi anche fare spallucce una volta, due o tre. Alla decima vedi che forse cominceresti a scocciarti. Siccome di coglioni che fanno sti ragionamenti purtroppo se ne trovano a tutti i livelli, e quindi il problema è trasversale, se invece di riderne la donna in genere cominciasse a tirare calci nelle palle ove necessario, forse e dico forse la smetteremmo con stronzate tipo l'otto marzo o la giornata di stoccazzo.


----------



## Non Registrata (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non lo sei, ma ci vieni trattato. Puoi anche fare spallucce una volta, due o tre. Alla decima vedi che forse cominceresti a scocciarti. Siccome di coglioni che fanno sti ragionamenti purtroppo se ne trovano a tutti i livelli, e quindi il problema è trasversale, se invece di riderne la donna in genere cominciasse a tirare calci nelle palle ove necessario, forse e dico forse la smetteremmo con stronzate tipo l'otto marzo o la giornata di stoccazzo.



la linea di confine è la consapevolezza.
chi può trattarti 'come' se tu non ti fai trattare?

per quanto mi riguarda, sorrido perchè vedo il limite di chi immagina, pensa e professa determinate convinzioni.
poi c'è la realtà. ed è lì che si misurano le idee e le persone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrata ha detto:


> la linea di confine è la consapevolezza.
> chi può trattarti 'come' se tu non ti fai trattare?
> 
> per quanto mi riguarda, sorrido perchè vedo il limite di chi immagina, pensa e professa *determinate convinzioni*.
> poi c'è la realtà. ed è lì che si misurano le idee e le persone.


guarda che è proprio in base a determinate convinzioni che alcuni uomini non si fermano davanti a un no. Perchè neppure ti considerano una persona. Dopo c'è poco da sorridere.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrata ha detto:


> la linea di confine è la consapevolezza.
> chi può trattarti 'come' se tu non ti fai trattare?
> 
> per quanto mi riguarda, sorrido perchè vedo il limite di chi immagina, pensa e professa determinate convinzioni.
> poi c'è la realtà. ed è lì che si misurano le idee e le persone.


Infatti se ci rifletti un attimo la realtà non è poi tutta sta figata, sai?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voialtre signore del forum non vi sentite un pochino offese da sti due cialtroni che cianciano di metodi infallibili che, una volta appresi, consentirebbero di portarsi a letto in pratica qualsiasi donna di cui ci s'incapricci? Tipo i punti di pressione della Divina Scuola di Hokuto? Eh?



Ma più che offesa mi viene da ridere e se ci penso bene anche da piangere...

Sono bravi venditori ....
E di bravi venditori ce ne sono a bizzeffe ...a loro basta vendere non importa la qualità del prodotto...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma più che offesa mi viene da ridere e se ci penso bene anche da piangere...
> 
> Sono bravi venditori ....
> E di bravi venditori ce ne sono a bizzeffe ...a loro basta vendere non importa la qualità del prodotto...



Non ce la faccio. Il fatto è che non ti stanno vendendo un set di chiavi inglesi o una pozione miracolosa per capelli, ma un "metodo" per renderti irresistibile a qualsiasi donna, il che presuppone che chi ci crede abbia GIA' un concetto della donna piuttosto votato al ribasso. Capito? Rideteci, che devo dirvi.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Facciamo finta che sei davvero una donna, tanto per benificio di quante ci leggono veramente. Se io ti dicessi che c'è un metodo infallibile per scoparti, a prescindere da quello che puoi pensarne tu donna, non ti verrebbe da darmi una testata sul naso? Non ti sentiresti, più o meno, come la gallina di quei beceri show del compianto Jucas Casella? Non ti sentiresti sminuita e offesa? No, eh?


Ma sai Joey, c'è poco da scherzare, in quello che tu scrivi e di cui è evidente lo scherzo o il diverso messaggio che vuoi dare, io ci vedo invece tanta verità, tanta realtà.

Per quanto possa apparire brutto, e per quanto possa apparire maschilista, gli uomini, e parlo di una certa categoria di uomini, possono scoparsi chi vogliono. 

Chiaramente non vale per tutte le donne, ed è giusto risentirsi in un discorso del genere, ma il metodo infallibile esiste, perchè la maggior parte delle coppie ha sempre qualcosa di cui lamentarsi, e se incrocia chi ti vuole, per la maggiore ti prende. 

Lo stesso vale al contrario.

Tutto quello che ho scritto fa letteralmente schifo, in un forum, nella realtà fate prima i conti con voi stessi poi magari se ne ri discute.


----------



## Non Registrata (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che è proprio in base a determinate convinzioni che alcuni uomini non si fermano davanti a un no. Perchè neppure ti considerano una persona. Dopo c'è poco da sorridere.


qui si parlava di tecniche pseudo-seduttive o insicurezza compensata.
non sono necessarie convinzioni di alcun tipo per toccare l'estremo che menzioni, bastano l'ignoranza e la stupidità.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sai Joey, c'è poco da scherzare,* in quello che tu scrivi e di cui è evidente lo scherzo o il diverso messaggio che vuoi dare*, io ci vedo invece tanta verità, tanta realtà.
> 
> Per quanto possa apparire brutto, e per quanto possa apparire maschilista, gli uomini, e parlo di una certa categoria di uomini, possono scoparsi chi vogliono.
> 
> ...


No guarda, nessun scherzo o diverso messaggio (...), ero mortalmente serio.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No guarda, nessun scherzo o diverso messaggio (...), ero mortalmente serio.


Siamo in due, ad esserlo.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio. Il fatto è che non ti stanno vendendo un set di chiavi inglesi o una pozione miracolosa per capelli, ma un "metodo" per renderti irresistibile a qualsiasi donna, il che presuppone che chi ci crede abbia GIA' un concetto della donna piuttosto votato al ribasso. Capito? Rideteci, che devo dirvi.



Ho anceh detto che se ci penso bene mi viene da piangere...
E non è proprio che penso abbiano un concetto della donna votato al ribasso ma proprio del genere umano in sè...

Io se vendo un prodotto che so che poi alla fine è una fregatura non lo vendo...
Non riesco a fare la bella statuina per ottenere il mio scopo sapendo che dopo non sei conntento di ciò che ti ho dato ,
anche perchè poi le voci corrono e  a meno che il raggio d'azione non sia molto esteso avrai vita breve ,in tutti i sensi:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho anceh detto che se ci penso bene mi viene da piangere...
> E non è proprio che penso abbiano un concetto della donna votato al ribasso ma proprio del genere umano in sè...
> 
> Io se vendo un prodotto che so che poi alla fine è una fregatura non lo vendo...
> ...


Tu sei fantastica.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei fantastica.


Prendi per il culo:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No guarda, nessun scherzo o diverso messaggio (...), ero mortalmente serio.


quoto questo per "quotarti tutto".
Mi spiace non poterti ancora approvare, anche se non ti importa una mazza degli smeraldi


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrata ha detto:


> qui si parlava di tecniche pseudo-seduttive o insicurezza compensata.
> non sono necessarie convinzioni di alcun tipo per toccare l'estremo che menzioni, bastano l'ignoranza e la stupidità.


A mio modesto avviso, considerare l'ipotesi che possa esistere una tecnica che ti permetta di andare a segno sicuramente con qualunque donna non è proprio indizio di grande intelligenza e profonda cultura. Comunque...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*e continui...*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio. Il fatto è che non ti stanno vendendo un set di chiavi inglesi o una pozione miracolosa per capelli, ma un "metodo" per renderti irresistibile a qualsiasi donna, il che presuppone che chi ci crede abbia GIA' un concetto della donna piuttosto votato al ribasso. Capito? Rideteci, che devo dirvi.


Cmq sbagli proprio prospettiva. Non sai di che parli. In poche righe hai infilato un sacco di castronerie e falsità che dimostrano come non hai fatto nemmeno lo sforzo di conoscere ciò che pretendi di giudicare.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*miao*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A mio modesto avviso, considerare l'ipotesi che possa esistere una tecnica che ti permetta di andare a segno sicuramente con qualunque donna non è proprio indizio di grande intelligenza e profonda cultura. Comunque...


E chi lo ha mai detto, infatti? Ma li leggete i post degli altri o saltate quattro parole sì e una no?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*allora...*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho anceh detto che se ci penso bene mi viene da piangere...
> E non è proprio che penso abbiano un concetto della donna votato al ribasso ma proprio del genere umano in sè...
> 
> Io se vendo un prodotto che so che poi alla fine è una fregatura non lo vendo...
> ...


....nessuno vende alcun prodotto, nessuna considerazione al ribasso. Cmq, se vi fa stare meglio pensarla così, pace e bene...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho anceh detto che se ci penso bene mi viene da piangere...
> E non è proprio che penso abbiano un concetto della donna votato al ribasso ma proprio del genere umano in sè...
> 
> Io se vendo un prodotto che so che poi alla fine è una fregatura non lo vendo...
> ...


Sai luna, è proprio il genere umano in se. 

Chi scrive questo è colui che nel passato ha sbagliato in tanti modi, colui che non ricerca scusanti in ciò che ha sbagliato, ma negli sbagli è riuscito a mantenersi integro, in quello che nel suo mondo non stava bene, e cercava fuori lo sfogo, trovando un mondo falso, un mondo pieno di spazzatura, un mondo purtroppo reale. 

E non è il raggio di azione che ti ferma, ma qualcosa che hai dentro, c'è chi lo ha chi no.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cmq sbagli proprio prospettiva. Non sai di che parli. In poche righe hai infilato un sacco di castronerie e falsità che dimostrano come non hai fatto nemmeno lo sforzo di conoscere ciò che pretendi di giudicare.


Ma non me ne frega proprio un cazzo, più che altro. E' talmente farlocco e stupido che manca poco che se decidi di buttarci dentro del sangue di pipistrello, un occhio di rospo ed il sangue di una vergine potresti farne un portentoso incantesimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E chi lo ha mai detto, infatti? Ma li leggete i post degli altri o saltate quattro parole sì e una no?


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahah! Quindi, non presupponendo perlomeno l'intelligenza, di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ....nessuno vende alcun prodotto, nessuna considerazione al ribasso. Cmq, se vi fa stare meglio pensarla così, pace e bene...



Allora cos'è soddisfazione personale...?
c'è un metodo per contare le vittime , perchè questo sono....
che ne so un pallottoliere?

Voglio solo capire cosa se ne ricava...


----------



## Non Registrata (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A mio modesto avviso, considerare l'ipotesi che possa esistere una tecnica che ti permetta di andare a segno sicuramente con qualunque donna non è proprio indizio di grande intelligenza e profonda cultura. Comunque...


e quando ho scritto che sorridevo della cosa e al più provavo compassione secondo te cosa intendevo dire?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Facciamo finta che sei davvero una donna, tanto per benificio di quante ci leggono veramente. Se io ti dicessi che c'è un metodo infallibile per scoparti, a prescindere da quello che puoi pensarne tu donna, non ti verrebbe da darmi una testata sul naso? Non ti sentiresti, più o meno, come la gallina di quei beceri show del compianto Jucas Casella? Non ti sentiresti sminuita e offesa? No, eh?


Ma è l'unico che qui scrive queste corbellerie?
Quello che scrive esprime i suoi problemi e i suoi bisogni... c'è qualcuno che l'ha presa come una cronaca?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è l'unico che qui scrive queste corbellerie?
> Quello che scrive esprime i suoi problemi e i suoi bisogni... c'è qualcuno che l'ha presa come una cronaca?


Rileggi dall'inizio. Grazie all'infallibile metodo, da stronzi ammazzati di seghe a scopatori di venticinque donne l'anno. Più o meno.


----------



## Non Registrata (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti se ci rifletti un attimo la realtà non è poi tutta sta figata, sai?


non lo è, non lo sarà, ma ognuno di noi può misurarsi solo con la propria.
per quanto tu possa pre-occuparti della realtà, in sostanza puoi occuparti solamente della tua.

quale idea sottende chi propone e vende tecniche di controllo e manipolazione?
su cosa fa leva?

l'offesa che tu vedi è rivolta solo alle donne?


----------



## Duchessa (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voialtre signore del forum non vi sentite un pochino offese da sti due cialtroni che cianciano di metodi infallibili che, una volta appresi, consentirebbero di portarsi a letto in pratica qualsiasi donna di cui ci s'incapricci? Tipo i punti di pressione della Divina Scuola di Hokuto? Eh?


Premetto che non mi sento offesa per il semplice fatto che non mi offendo mai. Se uno dice una cosa vera non c'è da offendersi, se la dice non vera non importa e chissenefrega.

L'altra premessa è che non ho mai letto questi cosiddetti metodi infallibili, nè libercoli nè quant'altro. Mi viene da ridere (piangere sarebbe troppo) solo all'idea.

Però però.. tieni presente che c'è un'arte anche nel collezionare donne, e la regola che funziona sempre riguarda il "dove" si mira. In giro non ci sono che donne disponibili, ma anche fra quelle più "difficili" si può sempre individuare chi in quel momento ha una "breccia" aperta, una sorta di debolezza, una difesa fragile.
L'abilità sta nel mirare solo là dove in quel momento c'è la possibilità, e scartare le situazioni non mature.

Il narcisista convinto (e non consapevole come questi che scrivono) riesce a recuperare ben più di 25 donne in un anno, e maggiormente se ha un minimo di presenza e intelligenza (chiamiamola così)


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Rileggi dall'inizio. Grazie all'infallibile metodo, da stronzi ammazzati di seghe a scopatori di venticinque donne l'anno. Più o meno.


Appunto.
Ha scritto che è arrivato a "farsi" 25 donne e da questo ha ricavato soddisfazione.
Questo è un problema suo.
Non è un problema delle 25 donne che avevano altri problemi o interessi e che hanno trovato interessante "farsi" sto tizio.
A dir la verità io avrei voluto commentare "ma se non va da uno specialista sto qui, chi ci deve andare?" ma poi ho continuato a leggere per vedere che percorso riusciva a fare qui.
Dirgli che ragiona da misogino credo che sia del tutto inutile. A parte che sembra che lo sappia già, ma che il bisogno sia più forte del giudizio intellettuale o morale che è in grado di dare su di sè.
Così come chi fuma sa benissimo che dovrebbe smettere e che avvelena anche gli altri ma non riesce a smettere.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrata ha detto:


> non lo è, non lo sarà, ma ognuno di noi può misurarsi solo con la propria.
> per quanto tu possa pre-occuparti della realtà, in sostanza puoi occuparti solamente della tua.
> 
> *quale idea sottende chi propone e vende tecniche di controllo e manipolazione?
> ...



E' differente. La manipolazione di massa, a livello subliminale, è una pratica vecchia almeno un secolo. E' quello è un discorso. Diverso è il caso di un paio di manualetti che spiegherebbero come far tua una donna, qualsiasi donna, a prescindere dalla sua volontà, o meglio, come piegare la sua volontà ai tuoi interessi. Non ci vuole un genio per capire che sarebbe, eventualmente, manipolazione della volontà e che a) non ci s'improvvisa con due manualetti, b) non è certo alla portata di tutti e neanche di qualcuno ma solo di pochi e c) è ESTREMAMANTE offensivo nei confronti delle donne. E solo delle donne, si.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Premetto che non mi sento offesa per il semplice fatto che non mi offendo mai. Se uno dice una cosa vera non c'è da offendersi, se la dice non vera non importa e chissenefrega.
> 
> L'altra premessa è che non ho mai letto questi cosiddetti metodi infallibili, nè libercoli nè quant'altro. Mi viene da ridere (piangere sarebbe troppo) solo all'idea.
> 
> ...


Il discorso era un altro, mi pare.


----------



## Impunito (26 Novembre 2012)

*Bello ...*



fruitbasket ha detto:


> leggo nelle tue parole e nella tua storia una enorme sofferenza.
> Di fatto non hai fatto per anni che convivere con il fantasma dell'uomo che ha rovinato il tuo primo rapporto d'amore cercando di diventare come lui anzichè eliminarlo dalla tua mente.
> lentamente si è insediata in te la paura di amare nuovamente e ti ha fatto diventare una persona diversa. Il dolore della tua prima delusione ti ha reso cinico anzichè aiutarti a comprendere il dolore degli altri e delle donne che venivano con te per sfuggire ai loro problemi familiari.
> Hai la grande possibilità di una donna che ti ama e con la quale puoi diventare quello che veramente vuoi essere, non sprecarla.


... lineare, poche parole ma efficaci, secondo me ... io ci penserei.


----------



## Duchessa (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' differente. La manipolazione di massa, a livello subliminale, è una pratica vecchia almeno un secolo. E' quello è un discorso. Diverso è il caso di un paio di manualetti che spiegherebbero come far tua una donna, qualsiasi donna, *a prescindere dalla sua volontà, o meglio, come piegare la sua volontà ai tuoi interessi. *Non ci vuole un genio per capire che sarebbe, eventualmente, manipolazione della volontà e che a) non ci s'improvvisa con due manualetti, b) non è certo alla portata di tutti e neanche di qualcuno ma solo di pochi e c) è *ESTREMAMANTE offensivo nei confronti delle donne. E solo delle donne, si.*


Scusa ma ritieni che siano così tante le donne incapaci di intendere e di volere?
E se sì, non credi che ci siano anche molti uomini incapaci di intendere?


----------



## Non Registrata (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' differente. La manipolazione di massa, a livello subliminale, è una pratica vecchia almeno un secolo. E' quello è un discorso. Diverso è il caso di un paio di manualetti che spiegherebbero come far tua una donna, qualsiasi donna, a prescindere dalla sua volontà, o meglio, come piegare la sua volontà ai tuoi interessi. Non ci vuole un genio per capire che sarebbe, eventualmente, manipolazione della volontà e che a) non ci s'improvvisa con due manualetti, b) non è certo alla portata di tutti e neanche di qualcuno ma solo di pochi e c) è ESTREMAMANTE offensivo nei confronti delle donne. E solo delle donne, si.



ma nulla osta che corsi o manualetti siano approntati anche per le donne che, sempre per compensare carenze di sicurezza e autostima, pensano di improvvisarsi superbe ammaliatrici.

che poi i maggiori fuitori possano essere gli uomini dovrebbe far porre qualche domanda in più.
sull'offesa all'intelligenza.
non credi?


----------



## Duchessa (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il discorso era un altro, mi pare.


Sarà.. Comunque io non capisco tutto questo stupirsi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Scusa ma ritieni che siano così tante le donne incapaci di intendere e di volere?
> E se sì, non credi che ci siano anche molti uomini incapaci di intendere?


Ma sta dicendo il contrario. E' il messaggio che è offensivo e pericoloso in modo subdolo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non lo sei, ma ci vieni trattato. Puoi anche fare spallucce una volta, due o tre. Alla decima vedi che forse cominceresti a scocciarti. Siccome di coglioni che fanno sti ragionamenti purtroppo se ne trovano a tutti i livelli, e quindi il problema è trasversale, se invece di riderne la donna in genere cominciasse a tirare calci nelle palle ove necessario, forse e dico forse la smetteremmo con stronzate tipo l'otto marzo o la giornata di stoccazzo.



Quoto questo post e tutti gli interventi di Joey al proposito, precedenti e posteriori. Io non ci trovo nulla da ridere, nulla da farci le spallucce. Tirar davvero calci nelle palle, però, mi rimane ancora difficile. Se reagiscono mi disassemblano.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*nessuna vittima, nessun pallottoliere*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Allora cos'è soddisfazione personale...?
> c'è un metodo per contare le vittime , perchè questo sono....
> che ne so un pallottoliere?
> 
> Voglio solo capire cosa se ne ricava...


Ma quali vittime! Io non ho mai fatto nulla che loro non volessero, non le ho manipolate nè ingannate. Ho solo fatto in modo che si creasse una certa complicità, che in quei momenti era più che reale. E con (quasi) tutte sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti di amicizia e sincero affetto. Abbiamo vissuto bei momenti, diviso degli attimi di vita e se pensi che siamo solo di passaggio in questo mondo non è poco: condividere con un'altra persona l'unica cosa non rinnovabile: il tempo. Se avessi trovato poi una capace di farmi mettere in discussione la mia fatua libertà, ti dico senza problemi che non avrei avuto esitazioni a restarci assieme. Io lo interpreto come miglioramento personale, nel senso che frequentare tante donne mi ha permesso di sviluppare una certa sensibilità che forse prima tenevo nascosta e non conoscevo. E' sopratutto un modo per conoscere meglio me stesso e gli altri. Il fatto di finire a letto è solo una conseguenza naturale, non è certo il fine. 

Inoltre, visto che non ho più il cervello annebbiato dalla figa e dalla voglia di accoppiarmi, ora quando mi rapporto con una donna riesco ad essere più sereno nei giudizi e a soppesare aspetti che prima non consideravo, dando anche meno importanza a fattori estetici. Lo vedo come un modo per evitare di finire in trappoloni in cui cadono tantissimi uomini. 

Alla fine la donna, se ci mette un pò di cervello e di sesso nel ragionamento, può fare di un uomo (o, per lo meno, della maggior parte) quello che vuole. Se un uomo si riesce a liberare dal bisogno di sesso, non può far altro che guadagnarci.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*insisti*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' differente. La manipolazione di massa, a livello subliminale, è una pratica vecchia almeno un secolo. E' quello è un discorso. Diverso è il caso di un paio di manualetti che spiegherebbero come far tua una donna, qualsiasi donna, a prescindere dalla sua volontà, o meglio, come piegare la sua volontà ai tuoi interessi. Non ci vuole un genio per capire che sarebbe, eventualmente, manipolazione della volontà e che a) non ci s'improvvisa con due manualetti, b) non è certo alla portata di tutti e neanche di qualcuno ma solo di pochi e c) è ESTREMAMANTE offensivo nei confronti delle donne. E solo delle donne, si.


Sei totalmente fuori strada, cmq. Lo studio delle dinamiche sociali e - nel caso specifico - di cosa significhi sedurre, non ha nulla a che fare con la manipolazione. E non si tratta di manualetti (ci sono anche quelli).
Parli di cose che non conosci assolutamente.


----------



## Duchessa (26 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quoto questo post e tutti gli interventi di Joey al proposito, precedenti e posteriori. Io non ci trovo nulla da ridere, nulla da farci le spallucce. Tirar davvero calci nelle palle, però, mi rimane ancora difficile. Se reagiscono mi disassemblano.


Questa volta non vi seguo. Magari qui non c'è da ridere, ma rigaurda ai calci, penso sarebbe bene riservarseli in priorità all'interno delle coppie stabili (e magari santificate) dove la manipolazione raggiunge livelli di violenza grave. Qui almeno se non sbaglio si tratta di persone reciprocamente libere e presumibilmente adulte.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*quoto*



Duchessa ha detto:


> Questa volta non vi seguo. Magari qui non c'è da ridere, ma rigaurda ai calci, penso sarebbe bene riservarseli in priorità all'interno delle coppie stabili (e magari santificate) dove la manipolazione raggiunge livelli di violenza grave. Qui almeno se non sbaglio si tratta di persone reciprocamente libere e presumibilmente adulte.


quello che intendevo dire...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma quali vittime! Io non ho mai fatto nulla che loro non volessero, non le ho manipolate nè ingannate. Ho solo fatto in modo che si creasse una certa complicità, che in quei momenti era più che reale. E con (quasi) tutte sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti di amicizia e sincero affetto. Abbiamo vissuto bei momenti, diviso degli attimi di vita e se pensi che siamo solo di passaggio in questo mondo non è poco: condividere con un'altra persona l'unica cosa non rinnovabile: il tempo. Se avessi trovato poi una capace di farmi mettere in discussione la mia fatua libertà, ti dico senza problemi che non avrei avuto esitazioni a restarci assieme. Io lo interpreto come miglioramento personale, nel senso che frequentare tante donne mi ha permesso di sviluppare una certa sensibilità che forse prima tenevo nascosta e non conoscevo. E' sopratutto un modo per conoscere meglio me stesso e gli altri. Il fatto di finire a letto è solo una conseguenza naturale, non è certo il fine.
> 
> Inoltre, visto che non ho più il cervello annebbiato dalla figa e dalla voglia di accoppiarmi, ora quando mi rapporto con una donna riesco ad essere più sereno nei giudizi e a soppesare aspetti che prima non consideravo, dando anche meno importanza a fattori estetici. Lo vedo come un modo per evitare di finire in trappoloni in cui cadono tantissimi uomini.
> 
> Alla fine la donna, se ci mette un pò di cervello e di sesso nel ragionamento, può fare di un uomo (o, per lo meno, della maggior parte) quello che vuole. Se un uomo si riesce a liberare dal bisogno di sesso, non può far altro che guadagnarci.


Ok ...adesso ho capito il tuo punto di vista....
Ma se il nr delle 70 donne in un anno?


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei totalmente fuori strada, cmq. Lo studio delle dinamiche sociali e - nel caso specifico - di cosa significhi sedurre, non ha nulla a che fare con la manipolazione. E non si tratta di manualetti (ci sono anche quelli).
> Parli di cose che non conosci assolutamente.


Si, ma è il concetto di seduzione che rischia di diventare banale. Quello della seduzione è un gioco a due parti, paritarie nell'intelletto e nei desideri.

Qui si parla anche di tattiche. Già solo questa parola è sufficiente a smontare qualsiasi forma di seduttività.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*ma quali tattiche!*



JON ha detto:


> Si, ma è il concetto di seduzione che rischia di diventare banale. Quello della seduzione è un gioco a due parti, paritarie nell'intelletto e nei desideri.
> 
> Qui si parla anche di tattiche. Già solo questa parola è sufficiente a smontare qualsiasi forma di seduttività.


Quando "punto" una donna non uso tattiche. Forse lo facevo proprio all'inizio (vi è del ciarpame in giro che ti spiega la seduzione come se fosse suddivisa in fasi - attrazione - comfort - sesso,  ma non ha nulla a che fare con la seduzione sul campo, con la vita reale). Io mi affido semplicemente a quello che sento. E quello che sento varia da donna in donna, visto che siamo tutti diversi e unici.


----------



## Non Registrata (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alla fine la donna [...] può fare di un uomo (o, per lo meno, della maggior parte) quello che vuole.



ed è, a mio avviso, questo malcelato senso di inferiorità o inadeguatezza che muove alcuni uomini verso la ricerca di 'strumenti' per affinare l'approccio.
il succo del mio discorso con Joey Blow.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*sì*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok ...adesso ho capito il tuo punto di vista....
> Ma se il nr delle 70 donne in un anno?


Sono uscito con circa una 70ina.Sono finito a letto con molte meno (il 40% circa). Per uscire intendo aperitivo, cinema, teatro. Molte non mi hanno voluto rivedere, altre si sono fatte risentire a distanza di mesi, molte non le ho più chiamate (durante l'uscita non mi erano piaciute o, pure se mi erano piaciute fisicamente e caratterialmente, ho dovuto mollare perchè mi erano parse psicologicamente poco stabili).


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*Vero...*



Non Registrata ha detto:


> ed è, a mio avviso, questo malcelato senso di inferiorità o inadeguatezza che muove alcuni uomini verso la ricerca di 'strumenti' per affinare l'approccio.
> il succo del mio discorso con Joey Blow.


...se togli all'uomo il ruolo, non ne resta quasi niente. Ed è quello che è successo negli ultimi decenni. La donna è molto, molto più forte e piena di vitalità per natura, l'uomo non può che esserne schiacciato. Per questo per secoli la società maschilista e patriarcale ha cercato in tutti i modi di limitarla.Perchè in fondo ne era terrorizzata.

Poi, si può discutere all'infinito su quanto ora, per converso, molte donne si sentano frustrate e infelici di fronte a uomini che si sentono inadeguati e inferiori. 

E' un'epoca di transizione anche e sopratutto per i rapporti tra sessi. Siamo circondati da uomini che si comportano da donne e donne che copiano il peggio dagli uomini. Normalissimo che questo generi insicurezza, sopratutto nelle generazioni più giovani.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Questa volta non vi seguo. Magari qui non c'è da ridere, ma rigaurda ai calci, penso sarebbe bene riservarseli in priorità all'interno delle coppie stabili (e magari santificate) dove la manipolazione raggiunge livelli di violenza grave. Qui almeno se non sbaglio si tratta di persone reciprocamente libere e presumibilmente adulte.



Forse in parte è questo, il problema: qui non si tratta di essere invalidate o squalificate privatamente, personalmente, singolarmente. Qui si tratta di esserlo collettivamente, generalmente, in quanto donne. E pubblicamente andrebbe confutato, anche in malo modo, per stroncare un atteggiamento invasivo per tutte. Lesivo di tutte. Altro che 8 marzo, infatti.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrata ha detto:


> ma nulla osta che corsi o manualetti siano approntati anche per le donne che, sempre per compensare carenze di sicurezza e autostima, pensano di improvvisarsi superbe ammaliatrici.
> 
> che poi i maggiori fuitori possano essere gli uomini dovrebbe far porre qualche domanda in più.
> sull'offesa all'intelligenza.
> non credi?


Ma io spero che di manualetti non se ne stampino proprio, più che altro. Non che siano stampati anche per le donne. In ogni caso, io credo che fare dei manuali del perfetto seduttore non sia un'offesa tanto all'intelligenza maschile, quanto alla figura femminile.


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io spero che di manualetti non se ne stampino proprio, più che altro. Non che siano stampati anche per le donne. In ogni caso, io credo che fare dei manuali del perfetto seduttore non sia un'offesa tanto all'intelligenza maschile, quanto alla figura femminile.


Non sono niente. Se non un modo di fare soldi. Diciamo che nella macchina del sesso ricoprono un target ben preciso. Insomma, ha il suo mercato. Il problema sono i consumatori.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrata ha detto:


> ed è, a mio avviso, questo malcelato senso di inferiorità o inadeguatezza che muove alcuni uomini verso la ricerca di 'strumenti' per affinare l'approccio.
> il succo del mio discorso con Joey Blow.


Ma quello che quoti è una banale fesseria come tutto sto post qua sotto, di cui evidenzio la parte più esilarante:



Non Registrato ha detto:


> *...se togli all'uomo il ruolo, non ne resta quasi niente. Ed è quello che è successo negli ultimi decenni. La donna è molto, molto più forte e piena di vitalità per natura, l'uomo non può che esserne schiacciato. Per questo per secoli la società maschilista e patriarcale ha cercato in tutti i modi di limitarla.Perchè in fondo ne era terrorizzata.
> *
> Poi, si può discutere all'infinito su quanto ora, per converso, molte donne si sentano frustrate e infelici di fronte a uomini che si sentono inadeguati e inferiori.
> 
> E' un'epoca di transizione anche e sopratutto per i rapporti tra sessi. Siamo circondati da uomini che si comportano da donne e donne che copiano il peggio dagli uomini. Normalissimo che questo generi insicurezza, sopratutto nelle generazioni più giovani.


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahah! Il ruolo. Gesù mio. 70 donne. Il 40%. All'inizio tattiche, poi "sento". Ma andatevene a fare in culo, dai.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello che quoti è una banale fesseria come tutto sto post qua sotto, di cui evidenzio la parte più esilarante:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahah! Il ruolo. Gesù mio. 70 donne. Il 40%. All'inizio tattiche, poi "sento". Ma andatevene a fare in culo, dai.


Sei un grandissimo maleducato, oltre che un vigliacco. Se fossimo dal vivo, faccia a faccia, vorrei proprio vedere come ti comporteresti. Chissà perchè, ma credo che saresti molto, molto più ragionevole e aperto al confronto. Cmq non replico più, almeno a te. Continua pure con il tuo turpiloquio, Tony (ma vogliamo parlare invece del tuo avatar??Quello è davvero esilarante)


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei un grandissimo maleducato, oltre che un vigliacco. *Se fossimo dal vivo, faccia a faccia, vorrei proprio vedere come ti comporteresti.* Chissà perchè, ma credo che saresti molto, molto più ragionevole e aperto al confronto. Cmq non replico più, almeno a te. Continua pure con il tuo turpiloquio, Tony (ma vogliamo parlare invece del tuo avatar??Quello è davvero esilarante)


Non lo so mica. Credo che dovrei consultare qualche manualetto, però.


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io spero che di manualetti non se ne stampino proprio, più che altro. Non che siano stampati anche per le donne. In ogni caso, io credo che fare dei manuali del perfetto seduttore non sia un'offesa tanto all'intelligenza maschile, quanto alla figura femminile.



ma io non credo che la diffusione di 'sti manualetti sia così endemica da preoccupare, e offendere
mi ricordano un po' la vecchia battuta: vuoi fa soldi navigando? fai lo scafista!
ove si intendeva proprio che non c'era da dare credito ai vari metodi per far soldi tramite internet
a voi no?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> *ma io non credo che la diffusione di 'sti manualetti sia così endemica da preoccupare, *e offendere
> mi ricordano un po' la vecchia battuta: vuoi fa soldi navigando? fai lo scafista!
> ove si intendeva proprio che non c'era da dare credito ai vari metodi per far soldi tramite internet
> a voi no?


E meno male.


----------



## Non Registrata (26 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non sono niente. Se non un modo di fare soldi. Diciamo che nella macchina del sesso ricoprono un target ben preciso. Insomma, ha il suo mercato. Il problema sono i consumatori.





free ha detto:


> ma io non credo che la diffusione di 'sti manualetti sia così endemica da preoccupare, e offendere
> mi ricordano un po' la vecchia battuta: vuoi fa soldi navigando? fai lo scafista!
> ove si intendeva proprio che non c'era da dare credito ai vari metodi per far soldi tramite internet
> a voi no?


ma, al massimo, offenderà i consumatori, appunto.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*Vi consiglio ottimi manualetti:*



free ha detto:


> ma io non credo che la diffusione di 'sti manualetti sia così endemica da preoccupare, e offendere
> mi ricordano un po' la vecchia battuta: vuoi fa soldi navigando? fai lo scafista!
> ove si intendeva proprio che non c'era da dare credito ai vari metodi per far soldi tramite internet
> a voi no?


Soeren Kierkegaard, Diario di un seduttore

Massimo Fini, Dizionario Erotico

John Grinder, la metamorfosi terapeutica

Ovidio, Ars Amatoria


Certo, capisco che gli autori siano dei perfetti ignoranti che vogliono fare soldi su internet. Però li ho trovati interessanti.


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Soeren Kierkegaard, Diario di un seduttore
> 
> Massimo Fini, Dizionario Erotico
> 
> ...



ma perchè, i manualetti pescano a man bassa da lì?
allora perchè non leggere gli originali?


----------



## Non Registrata (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Soeren Kierkegaard, Diario di un seduttore
> 
> Massimo Fini, Dizionario Erotico
> 
> ...



Ovidio in effetti era un abile interprete dell'animo umano, del potere della (auto)suggestione.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Soeren Kierkegaard, Diario di un seduttore
> 
> Massimo Fini, Dizionario Erotico
> 
> ...


Ma di letteratura di genere è pieno il mondo. Scrivi fesserie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, i manualetti pescano a man bassa da lì?
> allora perchè non leggere gli originali?


ecco a che servono gli studi classici. Dovrebbero dirlo ai liceali:mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco a che servono gli studi classici. Dovrebbero dirlo ai liceali:mrgreen:



vabbè allora anch'io ho la soluzione per l'economia mondiale
copio Karl Marx:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vabbè allora anch'io ho la soluzione per l'economia mondiale
> copio Karl Marx:mrgreen:


Si ma ricordati di travestirti anche. Altrimenti non vendi nemmeno la prima copia.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vabbè allora anch'io ho la soluzione per l'economia mondiale
> copio Karl Marx:mrgreen:



See, buonanotte.


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See, buonanotte.



intanto, ride...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si ma ricordati di travestirti anche. Altrimenti non vendi nemmeno la prima copia.



calma, il manualetto per travestiti lo farei dopo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Che poi è realmente fantastico. Cioè uno legge un po' di letteratura di genere e improvvisamente, dopo un periodo di rodaggio che serve per "calibrare" la mira ed aggiustare il tiro va da zero o poco meno a settanta uscite con donne diverse all'anno. Che figata, cazzo. Con lo stesso principio se uno poco poco legge qualche libro di fantascienza scopre la fusione fredda, il teletrasporto, la velocità di curvatura ed anche il replicatore di cibo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi è realmente fantastico. *Cioè uno legge un po' di letteratura di genere, no? E improvvisamente, dopo un periodo di rodaggio che serve per "calibrare" la mira ed aggiustare il tiro va da zero o poco meno a settanta uscite con donne diverse all'anno*. Che figata, cazzo. Con lo stesso principio se uno poco poco legge qualche libro di fantascienza scopre la fusione fredda, il teletrasporto, la velocità di curvatura ed anche il replicatore di cibo.


Soprattutto leggendo  Kierkegaard. Diario DEL seduttore. (non DI UN). Vabbè.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*non è così*



free ha detto:


> ma perchè, i manualetti pescano a man bassa da lì?
> allora perchè non leggere gli originali?


Non mi riesco proprio a spiegare, si vede. 

Non so che dirti, visto che ho letto solo un "manuale", come lo chiami tu. Scritto da un certo Franco, che è un seduttore dell'est europa, se non mi sbaglio. Non esiste un'edizione italiana e quindi on-line, tramite la community che frequentavo, ho scaricato la versione tradotta dall' inglese. 

Quello è un vero e proprio manuale, dove ci sono generalizzazioni mostruose, a tratti è esilerante e poco verosimile, ma i meccanismi di base sono perfettamente cristallizzati e spiegati dal punto di vista maschile e femminile. Queste altre erano letture consigliate. Se sono un appassionato di auto, per esempio, si legge da Quattroruote alle riviste più di nicchia e per addetti ai lavori, non pensi?

Così pure per il cinema: alla fine sia Truffaut de "l'uomo che amava le donne" o  le stupidaggini americane tipo Hitch con will smith trattano lo stesso identico tema (la seduzione e l'ossessione per le donen) con sfumature e registri diversi.

Quando una cosa ti interessa e hai una passione, l'approfondisci sempre e comunque, fa parte di te. Non hai bisogno di corsi o di un coach. Ora, io che perdevo tempo dietro queste cose, posso permettermi di esprimere la mia opinione su un prodotto con cognizione di causa. Non capisco come qui si possano sparare giudizi senza assolutamente sapere nulla del mondo degli aspiranti seduttori (a parte che è talmente variegato che sarebbe impossibile comunque dare un giudizio definitivo). Io non capisco una mazza di macchine, per esempio. Posso dire che la VW mi piace più della Fiat, ma finisce qui. Certo non spaccherei i maroni a uno che si compra la Dacia o la Citroen, per intenderci, dicendo che è un coglione perchè sono auto che non valgono nulla. 

Non capisco proprio certi pregiudizi su persone che si interessano di dinamiche tra sessi, davvero. Perchè alla fine è di questo che si parla. IMHO, chi si permette di esprimere giudizi molto "tranchant" arrivando all'offesa personale su cose così banali e marginali, evidentemente usa lo stesso metro ottuso anche per cose ben più serie. Più che di quelli che studiano seduzione, mi preoccuperei della maleducazione e intolleranza della gente, che si fa grande dei suoi piccoli e miseri poteri, come quelli concessi agli "influencer" dei fora virtuali.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Soprattutto leggendo Kierkegaard. Diario DEL seduttore. (non DI UN). Vabbè.


Me lo regalarono in quinta superiore, quel libro. La professoressa d'italiano, prima della maturità. Dire che, mea culpa, lessi solo le note in quarta di copertina è sovrastimare la realtà. Lo dovrei avere ancora buttato da qualche parte.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*Grazie, maestra...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Soprattutto leggendo  Kierkegaard. Diario DEL seduttore. (non DI UN). Vabbè.[/QUOT
> 
> ...è sempre bello imparare dall'immensa cultura altrui


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi riesco proprio a spiegare, si vede.
> 
> Non so che dirti, visto che ho letto solo un "manuale", come lo chiami tu. Scritto da un certo Franco, che è un seduttore dell'est europa, se non mi sbaglio. Non esiste un'edizione italiana e quindi on-line, tramite la community che frequentavo, ho scaricato la versione tradotta dall' inglese.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo.

Chiamasi ignoranza della presunzione. Che è già dire tanto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi riesco proprio a spiegare, si vede.
> 
> Non so che dirti, visto che ho letto solo un "manuale", come lo chiami tu. Scritto da un certo Franco, che è un seduttore dell'est europa, se non mi sbaglio. Non esiste un'edizione italiana e quindi on-line, tramite la community che frequentavo, ho scaricato la versione tradotta dall' inglese.
> 
> ...


E io non capisco come si possa citare a proposito  Kierkegaard. Starà facendo l'otto volante nella tomba.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Me lo regalarono in quinta superiore, quel libro. La professoressa d'italiano, prima della maturità. Dire che, mea culpa, lessi solo le note in quarta di copertina è sovrastimare la realtà. Lo dovrei avere ancora buttato da qualche parte.


Immagino. Deve essere stata una palla devastante.


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi riesco proprio a spiegare, si vede.
> 
> Non so che dirti, visto che ho letto solo un "manuale", come lo chiami tu. Scritto da un certo Franco, che è un seduttore dell'est europa, se non mi sbaglio. Non esiste un'edizione italiana e quindi on-line, tramite la community che frequentavo, ho scaricato la versione tradotta dall' inglese.
> 
> ...


ti sei spiegato bene, ma proprio la passione per un argomento dovrebbe indurre a riconoscere abbastanza facilmente quando capita di leggere cazzate colossali, ed evitarle
che tra l'altro è il tuo caso, mi pare
ergo, ora sono io a non capire di che stiamo parlando


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E io non capisco come si possa citare a proposito  Kierkegaard. Starà facendo l'otto volante nella tomba.


Appunto, continua a non capire....e a vivere delle tue certezze


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Appunto, continua a non capire....e a vivere delle tue certezze



Sbri credimi è una grande donna, poche come lei. Ma giustamente è fuori da certi schemi, e gli schemi di cui tu stai parlando sono schemi da persone terra terra, esistono sono veri reali, ma terra terra, e non tutti si abbassano a certi livelli di conoscenza così effimeri e bassi.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi riesco proprio a spiegare, si vede.
> 
> Non so che dirti, visto che ho letto solo un "manuale", come lo chiami tu. Scritto da un certo Franco, che è un seduttore dell'est europa, se non mi sbaglio. Non esiste un'edizione italiana e quindi on-line, tramite la community che frequentavo, ho scaricato la versione tradotta dall' inglese.
> 
> ...


Non capirai un cazzo di macchine, ma se uno che non conosci ti dicesse che ha trovato il modo di trasformare la sua grigia Fiat Punto in una stupenda Maserati e che l'ha fatto con un po' di stucco, due metri di nastro per carrozziere, una spatola e tanta applicazione, magari qualche dubbio ti verrebbe, che dici?
Ti rivelo anche un'altra cosa: la seduzione non si studia, semplicemente perchè non si impara ad essere empatici via community (...), o leggendo Ovidio (!), o meglio ancora un qualche non meglio identificato puttaniere dell'est (!!!).


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Appunto, continua a non capire....e a vivere delle tue certezze


No guarda, io di certezze ne ho poche ma:
che il diario del seduttore sia una parte dell'aut-aut in cui l'autore si riferisce al Don Giovanni lo so.
che l'Aut-Aut(O una O l'altra) sia l'opera in cui l'autore mette in contrapposizione etica ed estetica (e vince l'etica 4-0) anche.
Vogliamo parlare di Ovidio? a quali donne si riferiva in Ars amatoria? Alle matrone? O non si riferiva invece alle escort dell'epoca?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*hai capito bene*



free ha detto:


> ti sei spiegato bene, ma proprio la passione per un argomento dovrebbe indurre a riconoscere abbastanza facilmente quando capita di leggere cazzate colossali, ed evitarle
> che tra l'altro è il tuo caso, mi pare
> ergo, ora sono io a non capire di che stiamo parlando


No. tu hai capito perfettamente. E' che ci sono degli utenti che per fare i gradassi , credendo di essere simpatici, pur non fottendogliene niente dell'argomento, sporcano il Thread prendendo in giro chi si interessa di seduzione. Più spiego che è un mondo complesso, variegato e interessante, più qualcuno caccia la storia dei manualetti, delle uscite settimanali, che rappresenta una quota infinitesimale, quella più folkloristica e dedicata ai ragazzetti.

Questo a casa mia si chiama flammare. E' un peccato perchè si va sempre OT, impedendo anche a chi è semplicemente curioso di capirci qualcosa di farsi una serena opinione. Tra l'altro ho letto altri Thread e noto che accade spesso. Non so se dipende dalla moderazione. Certo il forum che frequentavo io, dedicato alla seduzione, era molto più ordinato e rarissimamente si trascendeva. Qui noto che accade spesso.

Probabilmente il fatto che sia frequentato da gente di sesso diverso porta alcuni ad avere comportamenti agressivi per essere notato (sul forum dove scrivevo c'erano 7-8 donne attive). Poi molta gente forse è inacidita dalle esperienze di vita. Non so, trovo curioso che chi dice "sono stronzate" continui a postare per controbattere o per dire la sua. Non sarebbe più logico ignorare il post, dopo che uno ha detto la sua??Forse un pò di egocentrismo? O mancanza di argomenti?Mah...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non capirai un cazzo di macchine, ma se uno che non conosci ti dicesse che ha trovato il modo di trasformare la sua grigia Fiat Punto in una stupenda Maserati e che l'ha fatto con un po' di stucco, due metri di nastro per carrozziere, una spatola e tanta applicazione, magari qualche dubbio ti verrebbe, che dici?
> Ti rivelo anche un'altra cosa: la seduzione non si studia, semplicemente perchè non si impara ad essere empatici via community (...), o leggendo Ovidio (!), o meglio ancora un qualche non meglio identificato puttaniere dell'est (!!!).



Volevo scriverti soltanto una parola, ignorante. 

Ma non sono capace di ciò, cerco sempre anche se non so scrivere di strafare, e quindi mi impantano in queste situazioni.

Tu dovresti comprarlo qualche libro a riguardo, risulteresti più simpatico nel modo di porti. :mrgreen:

Ma l'arte non si insegna, la si ha. :mrgreen::rotfl: Tu lo hai scritto, con altre parole.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No. tu hai capito perfettamente. E' che ci sono degli utenti che per fare i gradassi , credendo di essere simpatici, pur non fottendogliene niente dell'argomento, sporcano il Thread prendendo in giro chi si interessa di seduzione. Più spiego che è un mondo complesso, variegato e interessante, più qualcuno caccia la storia dei manualetti, delle uscite settimanali, che rappresenta una quota infinitesimale, quella più folkloristica e dedicata ai ragazzetti.
> 
> Questo a casa mia si chiama flammare. E' un peccato perchè si va sempre OT, impedendo anche a chi è semplicemente curioso di capirci qualcosa di farsi una serena opinione. Tra l'altro ho letto altri Thread e noto che accade spesso. Non so se dipende dalla moderazione. Certo il forum che frequentavo io, dedicato alla seduzione, era molto più ordinato e rarissimamente si trascendeva. Qui noto che accade spesso.
> 
> Probabilmente il fatto che sia frequentato da gente di sesso diverso porta alcuni ad avere comportamenti agressivi per essere notato (sul forum dove scrivevo c'erano 7-8 donne attive). Poi molta gente forse è inacidita dalle esperienze di vita. Non so, trovo curioso che chi dice "sono stronzate" continui a postare per controbattere o per dire la sua. Non sarebbe più logico ignorare il post, dopo che uno ha detto la sua??Forse un pò di egocentrismo? O mancanza di argomenti?Mah...


Amico mio, tu stavi su un forum a tema di sciroccati come te. Qui, purtroppo, non è così. Se avessi qualche argomento valido potremmo pure discutere, ma così è come parlare di possibile vita extraterrestre con un che ti racconta che gli alieni l'hanno rapito e gli hanno ficcato una sonda nel culo nottetempo, ovvero simpatico ma poco credibile, almeno fuori da quei forum dove ci si racconta simpaticamente di proiezione astrale e Twilight.


----------



## Duchessa (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma* io spero che di manualetti non se ne stampino proprio*, più che altro. Non che siano stampati anche per le donne. In ogni caso, io credo che fare dei manuali del perfetto seduttore non sia un'offesa tanto all'intelligenza maschile, quanto alla figura femminile.


Non sei uscito da Fahrenheit 451 vero? Eddai!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Non sei uscito da Fahrenheit 451 vero? Eddai!



Era una boutade. Mettiamola così: spero che non ne vendano manco mezza copia.


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No. tu hai capito perfettamente. E' che ci sono degli utenti che per fare i gradassi , credendo di essere simpatici, pur non fottendogliene niente dell'argomento, sporcano il Thread prendendo in giro chi si interessa di seduzione. *Più spiego che è un mondo complesso, variegato e interessante, più qualcuno caccia la storia dei manualetti, delle uscite settimanali, che rappresenta una quota infinitesimale, quella più folkloristica e dedicata ai ragazzetti.*
> 
> Questo a casa mia si chiama flammare. E' un peccato perchè si va sempre OT, impedendo anche a chi è semplicemente curioso di capirci qualcosa di farsi una serena opinione. Tra l'altro ho letto altri Thread e noto che accade spesso. Non so se dipende dalla moderazione. Certo il forum che frequentavo io, dedicato alla seduzione, era molto più ordinato e rarissimamente si trascendeva. Qui noto che accade spesso.
> 
> Probabilmente il fatto che sia frequentato da gente di sesso diverso porta alcuni ad avere comportamenti agressivi per essere notato (sul forum dove scrivevo c'erano 7-8 donne attive). Poi molta gente forse è inacidita dalle esperienze di vita. Non so, trovo curioso che chi dice "sono stronzate" continui a postare per controbattere o per dire la sua. Non sarebbe più logico ignorare il post, dopo che uno ha detto la sua??Forse un pò di egocentrismo? O mancanza di argomenti?Mah...



perchè qui invece, mi pare, il punto che ha destato curiosità è che tu hai detto che queste "tecniche" funzionano abbastanza
o sbaglio?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*sei proprio fuori tema...*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non capirai un cazzo di macchine, ma se uno che non conosci ti dicesse che ha trovato il modo di trasformare la sua grigia Fiat Punto in una stupenda Maserati e che l'ha fatto con un po' di stucco, due metri di nastro per carrozziere, una spatola e tanta applicazione, magari qualche dubbio ti verrebbe, che dici?
> Ti rivelo anche un'altra cosa: la seduzione non si studia, semplicemente perchè non si impara ad essere empatici via community (...), o leggendo Ovidio (!), o meglio ancora un qualche non meglio identificato puttaniere dell'est (!!!).


...perchè proprio non ascolti! Hai la tua idea, io ho detto il mio pensiero, e tu continui a scrivere puttanate (ora ti inizio a offendere anche io, cazzo). 

Ma chi cazzo ti ha detto che ti insegnano a diventare una maserati?Dove CAZZO L'HAI VISTO SCRITTO?? Chi è Punto è Punto, puoi magari andare all'autolavaggio, ma Punto rimani. Il tema è che se sei punto non ti dovresti vergognare di non essere maserati ed essere fiero di essere Punto, essere fiero e valorizzare i tuoi punti di forza (consumi poco, costi poco, sei affidabile, facile da riparare) .E questa è una cosa che molte donne (la maggiorparte ) apprezza. Perchè tutte le donne sono diverse dalle altre, ma tutte hanno una cosa in comune: non potrebbero mai, alla lunga, stare assieme a un uomo che finge di essere quello che non è. 

Nessuno dice che ti insegnano a rimorchiare o diventare empatici, come cazzo te lo devo dire? 
Io dicevo al ragazzo che ha scritto che spesso lì c'è gente esaltata (e mi pare anche qui) che rischia di perdere di vista la bellezza dei rapporti perchè fissata con il numero di donne portate a letto.
Ogni persona è un caso a sè. Io ho parlato di me. Tra l'altro non mi sembra che chissà che risultati ho avuto, perchè alla fine c'entra anche la statistica. Però ora noto cose che prima non notavo. Capisco se una è ben disposta, capisco se vuoel essere baciata, capisco quando mi sta dando un due di picche. Seduzione o no, uno che ha 100 appuntamenti avrà un pò di esperienza in più rispetto a chi sta da 30 anni con la stessa donna, o no?

Certo, i fora non insegnano a sedurre, ma nemmeno ad essere simpatici. L'educazione invece si insegna. Ti consiglio di fare un corso approfondito.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè qui invece, mi pare, il punto che ha destato curiosità è che tu hai detto che queste "tecniche" funzionano abbastanza
> o sbaglio?



free per dissentire su quello che scrive il n.r. si deve essere a conoscenza di quello che lui dice.


Se nel frattempo si va in contrasto e ci si mette contro quello che il n.r. scrive, senza avere cognizione di causa, e quindi non conoscendo se il n.r. dice il vero, risulta polemica sterile per partito preso, partito preso soltanto per uno scopo, ed il n.r. ha scritto questo.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...perchè proprio non ascolti! Hai la tua idea, io ho detto il mio pensiero, e tu continui a scrivere puttanate (ora ti inizio a offendere anche io, cazzo).
> 
> Ma chi cazzo ti ha detto che ti insegnano a diventare una maserati?Dove CAZZO L'HAI VISTO SCRITTO?? Chi è Punto è Punto, puoi magari andare all'autolavaggio, ma Punto rimani. Il tema è che se sei punto non ti dovresti vergognare di non essere maserati ed essere fiero di essere Punto, essere fiero e valorizzare i tuoi punti di forza (consumi poco, costi poco, sei affidabile, facile da riparare) .E questa è una cosa che molte donne (la maggiorparte ) apprezza. Perchè tutte le donne sono diverse dalle altre, ma tutte hanno una cosa in comune: non potrebbero mai, alla lunga, stare assieme a un uomo che finge di essere quello che non è.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...perchè proprio non ascolti! Hai la tua idea, io ho detto il mio pensiero, e tu continui a scrivere puttanate (ora ti inizio a offendere anche io, cazzo).
> 
> Ma chi cazzo ti ha detto che ti insegnano a diventare una maserati?Dove CAZZO L'HAI VISTO SCRITTO?? Chi è Punto è Punto, puoi magari andare all'autolavaggio, ma Punto rimani. Il tema è che se sei punto non ti dovresti vergognare di non essere maserati ed essere fiero di essere Punto, essere fiero e valorizzare i tuoi punti di forza (consumi poco, costi poco, sei affidabile, facile da riparare) .E questa è una cosa che molte donne (la maggiorparte ) apprezza. Perchè tutte le donne sono diverse dalle altre, ma tutte hanno una cosa in comune: non potrebbero mai, alla lunga, stare assieme a un uomo che finge di essere quello che non è.
> 
> ...



 Dogma, di presentazione.:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè qui invece, mi pare, il punto che ha destato curiosità è che tu hai detto che queste "tecniche" funzionano abbastanza
> o sbaglio?



Si peró ha anche detto che è un modo come un'altro per rapportarsi ...e questo indipendentemente dal sesso 
Che se c'è ben venga ... Ma se non c'è amici come prima..
se non ho capito male...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè qui invece, mi pare, il punto che ha destato curiosità è che tu hai detto che queste "tecniche" funzionano abbastanza
> o sbaglio?


Ho detto una cosa diversa, in realtà. Ho detto che ha funzionato il percorso, che è la stessa cosa (praticamente) che ha scritto l'autore del Thread. Ho aumentato il numero di appuntamenti, se una mi da buca/due di picche non mi incazzo e non ci resto male, conosco molte più donne di prima, faccio più sesso.

Ma non credo le tecniche centrino niente, anche perchè se mi chiedi cosa è una tecnica ti giuro che non proprio cosa risponderti. Non esistono tecniche, da quello che so io. Esistono modi per aumentare l'attrazione e la curiosità e modi per avere una comunicazione più efficace con una donna.  

L'unica tecnica che mi viene in mente, forse, è la Kino escalation, ossia come toccare una donna. ti faccio un esempio:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DsVwYqVhdU

Come vedi (se sai l'inglese) sono banalità a prima vista, ma fanno la differenza. Io prima non lo sapevo, probabilmente altri (molto più bravi di me) su questo forum sono nati "imparati", come si dice dalle mie parti.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*non hai capito male..*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Si peró ha anche detto che è un modo come un'altro per rapportarsi ...e questo indipendentemente dal sesso
> Che se c'è ben venga ... Ma se non c'è amici come prima..
> se non ho capito male...


Verissimo....


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...perchè proprio non ascolti! Hai la tua idea, io ho detto il mio pensiero, e tu continui a scrivere puttanate (ora ti inizio a offendere anche io, cazzo).
> 
> Ma chi cazzo ti ha detto che ti insegnano a diventare una maserati?Dove CAZZO L'HAI VISTO SCRITTO?? Chi è Punto è Punto, puoi magari andare all'autolavaggio, ma Punto rimani. Il tema è che se sei punto non ti dovresti vergognare di non essere maserati ed essere fiero di essere Punto, essere fiero e valorizzare i tuoi punti di forza (consumi poco, costi poco, sei affidabile, facile da riparare) .E questa è una cosa che molte donne (la maggiorparte ) apprezza. Perchè tutte le donne sono diverse dalle altre, ma tutte hanno una cosa in comune: non potrebbero mai, alla lunga, stare assieme a un uomo che finge di essere quello che non è.
> 
> ...


Porca merda. Te lo scrivo in termini il più semplici possibili, ok? Senza offenderti. Non ti offendere per carità che mi prende male. Se tu scrivi che adesso ti rendi conto di tutte quelle cose che ho evidenziato e prima no vuol dire, attenzione attenzione, che se prima non rimediavi nulla o poco più, adesso che "capisci quando una ci sta e quando no" questa conoscenza ti ha portato ad uscire 70 (o 100?) volte in un anno con altrettante donne diverse. Non una, non due, non dieci, non venti, ma una settantina. Capirai bene che, a meno che tu non sia andato in qualche agenzia specializzata, è un po' poco credibile, anche ammettendo, come scriveva mi pare Duchessa prima, che tu, con questa "conoscenza" acquisita via Ovidio, Franco, Ciccio e community, scelga sempre donne disponibili o che sono in cerca a loro volta. Ammesso e non concesso, ripeto. Poi boh. Il mondo è bello perchè è vario e c'è pure chi dice che ha visto un lupo mannaro in piazza, una volta. Chissà.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho detto una cosa diversa, in realtà. Ho detto che ha funzionato il percorso, che è la stessa cosa (praticamente) che ha scritto l'autore del Thread. Ho aumentato il numero di appuntamenti, se una mi da buca/due di picche non mi incazzo e non ci resto male, conosco molte più donne di prima, faccio più sesso.
> 
> Ma non credo le tecniche centrino niente, anche perchè se mi chiedi cosa è una tecnica ti giuro che non proprio cosa risponderti. Non esistono tecniche, da quello che so io. Esistono modi per aumentare l'attrazione e la curiosità e modi per avere una comunicazione più efficace con una donna.
> 
> ...



Ahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahah! La Kino escalation!!! AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca merda. Te lo scrivo in termini il più semplici possibili, ok? Senza offenderti. Non ti offendere per carità che mi prende male. Se tu scrivi che adesso ti rendi conto di tutte quelle cose che ho evidenziato e prima no vuol dire, attenzione attenzione, che se prima non rimediavi nulla o poco più, adesso che "capisci quando una ci sta e quando no" questa conoscenza ti ha portato ad uscire 70 (o 100?) volte in un anno con altrettante donne diverse. Non una, non due, non dieci, non venti, ma una settantina. Capirai bene che, a meno che tu non sia andato in qualche agenzia specializzata, è un po' poco credibile, anche ammettendo, come scriveva mi pare Duchessa prima, che tu, con questa "conoscenza" acquisita via Ovidio, Franco, Ciccio e community, scelga sempre donne disponibili o che sono in cerca a loro volta. Ammesso e non concesso, ripeto. Poi boh. Il mondo è bello perchè è vario e c'è pure chi dice che ha visto un lupo mannaro in piazza, una volta. Chissà.


A parte che vivo a Milano, a parte che ho una buona posizione, ha parte che sono stato sempre molto socievole e ho tanti interessi, a parte che prima sono stato impegnato in due relazioni lunghe (una 5 anni l'altra 2 anni e mezzo)che mi hanno anestetizzato, 70 appuntamenti non sono per niente tanti.

70 è una media di meno di uno ogni 10 giorni nel periodo a cui mi riferisco. Se esco e sono in serata, in una settimana con due uscite con facilità rimendio 6-8 numeri di telefono. Di questi solo 1-2 saranno solidi (ossia mi vorranno rivedere). Quindi, di che diavolo stai parlando? Sono le cifre che non ti tornano? Conosco gente che fa molto di meglio.

Vedo che ti attacchi ai numeri (100 l'avevo scritto per dire). Forse sei tu che sei fissato con i tuoi, di numeri, non chi frequenta certe community....


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*ma uno...*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahah! La Kino escalation!!! AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


....quanto deve essere frustrato e sfigato per comportarsi così? Mah...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A parte che vivo a Milano, a parte che ho una buona posizione, ha parte che sono stato sempre molto socievole e ho tanti interessi, a parte che prima sono stato impegnato in due relazioni lunghe (una 5 anni l'altra 2 anni e mezzo)che mi hanno anestetizzato, 70 appuntamenti non sono per niente tanti.
> 
> 70 è una media di meno di uno ogni 10 giorni nel periodo a cui mi riferisco. Se esco e sono in serata, in una settimana con due uscite con facilità rimendio 6-8 numeri di telefono. Di questi solo 1-2 saranno solidi (ossia mi vorranno rivedere). Quindi, di che diavolo stai parlando? Sono le cifre che non ti tornano? Conosco gente che fa molto di meglio.
> 
> Vedo che ti attacchi ai numeri (100 l'avevo scritto per dire). Forse sei tu che sei fissato con i tuoi, di numeri, non chi frequenta certe community....



Ti chiami Maurizio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti chiami Maurizio?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahah! La Kino escalation!!! AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH!!!



Grande Joey buona sera!!!...dimmi che sto sognando..la Kino che???????.....daiii sii buono..non ho tempo per leggere altro che ll tua risposta..chie sto invornito???..se non rispondi..tutta notte miagolo sotto la tua finestra..:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti chiami Maurizio?


no


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando una cosa ti interessa e hai una passione, l'approfondisci sempre e comunque, fa parte di te. Non hai bisogno di corsi o di un coach. Ora, io che perdevo tempo dietro queste cose, posso permettermi di esprimere la mia opinione su un prodotto con cognizione di causa.


A me questo Non Registrato piace parecchio!
E lo dico perchè lui è uno che si vanta di unire l'utile al dilettevole, ed ha infinitamente ragione!
Avendo io trovato più spesso soddisfazione e istruzione nei petti e nelle menti di certi hobbisti piuttosto che nei sussiegosi libri e nelle facce di pergamena dei dottoroni, di costoro ho grande stima!
Cioè, magari un minimo di PNL, qualche strategia base di linguaggio del corpo e una manciata di trucchetti da venditore di auto usate sono nel bagaglio di chiunque abbia provato ad accoppiarsi.
Ceto, queste cose sono tanto più presenti quanto meno si può contare su un bell'aspetto fisico ed un portafogli generoso, ma, proprio per questo, l'ingegnosità e l'applicazione che vengono espresse, sono tranto più lodabili quanto più essere sono raffinate ed eleganti!
Pure io mi sono interessato un po' della questione, tra il periodo new age e quello dark, e devo dire che ha un suo perchè...
Le tecniche che si tramandano saranno anche un po' tagliate con l'accetta, ma fanno il loro sporco lavoro.
E lo fanno abbastanza bene da ricompensare tutti gli sforzi profusi.
La mia alta opinione sull'universo racchiuso nel gineceo credo ne sia una parziale conseguenza.
Ma questo è un altro discorso.
Invito quindi il coraggioso utente Non Registrato a non scoraggiarsi per le irridenze di qualche niubbo ed a continuare la perigliosa strada dell'andare a troie con minima spesa e massima resa.
Il che, con la crisi che c'è, è eticamente lodevole ed economicamente sortenibile.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no


Sicuro?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*saprò come mi chiamo*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuro?


no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A me questo Non Registrato piace parecchio!
> E lo dico perchè lui è uno che si vanta di unire l'utile al dilettevole, ed ha infinitamente ragione!
> Avendo io trovato più spesso soddisfazione e istruzione nei petti e nelle menti di certi hobbisti piuttosto che nei sussiegosi libri e nelle facce di pergamena dei dottoroni, di costoro ho grande stima!
> Cioè, magari un minimo di PNL, qualche strategia base di linguaggio del corpo e una manciata di trucchetti da venditore di auto usate sono nel bagaglio di chiunque abbia provato ad accoppiarsi.
> ...


Poi oramai è il momento della salama da sugo.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*grazie*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A me questo Non Registrato piace parecchio!
> Ceto, queste cose sono tanto più presenti quanto meno si può contare su un bell'aspetto fisico ed un portafogli generoso,
> 
> Grazie per l'incoraggiamento, ma qui sbagli. L'aspetto fisico (a meno che uno non sia davvero bruttissimo) e i soldi non servno proprio per piacere a una donna, almeno per una notte.
> ...


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Poi oramai è il momento della salama da sugo.


Qui vai a toccare un argomento sensibile e degno di pochi eletti...

Solo sulla sua cottura ci sarebbe da scrivere un'enciclopedia, altro che autori dell'est o interpretazioni autoerogene di tomore e tremore...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Qui vai a toccare un argomento sensibile e degno di pochi eletti...
> 
> Solo sulla sua cottura ci sarebbe da scrivere un'enciclopedia, altro che autori dell'est o interpretazioni autoerogene di tomore e tremore...


eh lo so...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Poi oramai è il momento della salama da sugo.


chiedi a Rabarbaro...quella e'roba sua..lo dovresti sapere...


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie per l'incoraggiamento, ma qui sbagli. L'aspetto fisico (a meno che uno non sia davvero bruttissimo) e i soldi non servno proprio per piacere a una donna, almeno per una notte.
> 
> Forse però non hai capito lo spirito con cui lo faccio io. a me di trombare frega molto relativamente. E' semplice miglioramento personale, un modo per conoscermi. Basta.


Se l'aspetto fisico non conta -a meno che uno non sia davvero bruttissimo- allora conta solo finchè non sei davvero bruttissimo...
Il "davvero bruttissimo" è un giudizio verofunzionale?

E, per quanto riguarda lo spirito, no, non il fantasmino, e no, neppure quello che si misura in gradi nei distillati di vinaccia, ma il sentimento e le finalità che accompagnano una certa azione o pensiero e ne caratterizzano le modalità esplicative (sì proprio quello spirito lì! Bravo! Grazie!) non credo di averlo frainteso, semplicente non vi ho fatto alcun riferimento, essendono concentrato esclusivamente sulle manifestastazioni esterne di tale opera/comportamento/messa in pratica...
Infondo tutto è per noi stessi, complemento di fine.
Talvolta anche complemento di vantaggio.

Del resto nulla è più stabile e sicuro che conquistare una donna.
Ci si può persino imbastire un matrimonio!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> chiedi a Rabarbaro...quella e'roba sua..lo dovresti sapere...


Ohi invornito... e io a chi l'ho chiesto?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grande Joey buona sera!!!...dimmi che sto sognando..la Kino che???????.....daiii sii buono..non ho tempo per leggere altro che ll tua risposta..chie sto invornito???..se non rispondi..tutta notte miagolo sotto la tua finestra..:mrgreen:



Nulla micione, un simpatico guascone. Niente di che. L'hai guardato il video? E' per l'acchiappo. Una roba fichissima, che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*Non capisco*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Del resto nulla è più stabile e sicuro che conquistare una donna.
> Ci si può persino imbastire un matrimonio!


Sei ironico, vero? Le relazioni non sono mai statiche e non vi è nulla di più labile che la conquista di una donna e, in misura minore, di un uomo. E' un processo, in realtà, che cambia di momento in momento. E' un flusso.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla micione, un simpatico guascone. Niente di che. L'hai guardato il video? E' per l'acchiappo. Una roba fichissima, che te lo dico a fare.



no amico..non ho tempo..provero'stasera.Comunque lui fa l'esatto mio contrario....se e'vero...le prende tutte,belle o brutte,cesse o stra gnoccche,maraglie o di classe.Meglio pochissime ma buonissime no Joey??


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla micione, un simpatico guascone. Niente di che. L'hai guardato il video? E' per l'acchiappo. Una roba fichissima, che te lo dico a fare.


Ho googlato. Beh... effettivamente... sì, se per approcciare una ragazza le metti per prima cosa una mano sul quadricipite femorale... non ottieni entusiastici assensi. Sono rimasta perplessa sulle piroette...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Me lo regalarono in quinta superiore, quel libro. La professoressa d'italiano, prima della maturità. Dire che, mea culpa, lessi solo le note in quarta di copertina è sovrastimare la realtà. Lo dovrei avere ancora buttato da qualche parte.


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
COme osi? Eh?

SOno qui a difendere uno dei miei assoluti maestri Soren Kiergegaard....
E quanti in questioni di corna incarnano AUT AUT? 
Il dubbio o la disperazione?

Oh anime prave...o prive o depravate e pervertite...santi numi...

Quello non è un manualetto...porco can...

E' una raffinatissima lettura dell'opera musicale forse mai più grande che sia stata composta...

La lettura del Don GIovanni di Mozart....cazzo.

E Kiergegaard coglie con estrema raffinatezza il lato deontologico e autobiografico di lui MOZART.

La cosa più profonda che Kiergegaard insegna è che la donna è produttrice di idealità per l'uomo e che l'arma più potente che sia stata data all'uomo contro l'universo femminile è l'ironia.

Ma leggetelo sto libro eh?
E capirete che il seduttore di Kiergegaard si compiace solo del desiderio.
Una volta che ha sedotto non se ne frega più nulla.

L'antitesi a questo tipo di seduttore è Faust.

Due grandissime rappresentazioni dell'humus maschile: Faust o Don Giovanni....

AH eccomi ora Faust dipinto da Goethe...ed eccomi Don Giovanni dipinto da Kiergegaard....

E tutto il vostro vociare non fa altro che confermare la massima Lothariana.
Donna se sei fagiana la volpe ti si magna.

Donna fai crescere la volpe che è in te.

Donna sii una brava imprenditrice della tua fabbrica che iddio ti diè in gestione.
L'uomo con il santo crescinman
Farà il resto....

Tu quoque che ti chiavi settanta donne all'anno....
Pensa alle malattie che porti a casa....in quei miasmi....


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> COme osi? Eh?
> 
> SOno qui a difendere uno dei miei assoluti maestri Soren Kiergegaard....
> ...


ah no?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non capirai un cazzo di macchine, ma se uno che non conosci ti dicesse che ha trovato il modo di trasformare la sua grigia Fiat Punto in una stupenda Maserati e che l'ha fatto con un po' di stucco, due metri di nastro per carrozziere, una spatola e tanta applicazione, magari qualche dubbio ti verrebbe, che dici?
> Ti rivelo anche un'altra cosa: la seduzione non si studia, semplicemente perchè non si impara ad essere empatici via community (...), o leggendo Ovidio (!), o meglio ancora un qualche non meglio identificato puttaniere dell'est (!!!).


Dai casso era fighissimo...
Una volta abbiamo preso una vecchia fiat 850 e l'abbiamo tappata come se fosse un' auto da stramega gara...
Vi era all'epoca tutta una serie di prodotti per abbellire le auto e far sognare gli automobilisti...
Dai e la fiat 500 con il cofano aperto, il doppio scappamento, gli adesivi STP, Arbarth....ah che tempi...

Ovvio mica si faceva l'unica roba importante no? Elaborare il motore no?

E non sai di quella volta che su una vecchia fiat 750 ho montato un motore del fiat 131 1600...ahahahahaahah...metti su la prima e quasi alza da terra.....

Ah che tempi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ovidio comunque parla di Ars....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti chiami Maurizio?


sai che l'avevo pensato anch'io?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No. tu hai capito perfettamente. E' che ci sono degli utenti che per fare i gradassi , credendo di essere simpatici, pur non fottendogliene niente dell'argomento, sporcano il Thread prendendo in giro chi si interessa di seduzione. Più spiego che è un mondo complesso, variegato e interessante, più qualcuno caccia la storia dei manualetti, delle uscite settimanali, che rappresenta una quota infinitesimale, quella più folkloristica e dedicata ai ragazzetti.
> 
> Questo a casa mia si chiama flammare. E' un peccato perchè si va sempre OT, impedendo anche a chi è semplicemente curioso di capirci qualcosa di farsi una serena opinione. Tra l'altro ho letto altri Thread e noto che accade spesso. Non so se dipende dalla moderazione. Certo il forum che frequentavo io, dedicato alla seduzione, era molto più ordinato e rarissimamente si trascendeva. Qui noto che accade spesso.
> 
> Probabilmente il fatto che sia frequentato da gente di sesso diverso porta alcuni ad avere comportamenti agressivi per essere notato (sul forum dove scrivevo c'erano 7-8 donne attive). Poi molta gente forse è inacidita dalle esperienze di vita. Non so, trovo curioso che chi dice "sono stronzate" continui a postare per controbattere o per dire la sua. Non sarebbe più logico ignorare il post, dopo che uno ha detto la sua??Forse un pò di egocentrismo? O mancanza di argomenti?Mah...


Senti ma secondo te...
QUi siamo in una sottosezione di girlpower?
Le donne che postano qui...
Forse sono 30 anni che non leggono più ragazza in, o cioè...
E con questo non voglio dire che sono vecchie...

Ma che sono oramai oltre gli anta....
E non le seduci affatto con do paroline messe bene...

Casomai se non stai attento sono loro a sedurre te...
E vedi di rendere bene in leto

Altrimenti ti bastonano....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sai che l'avevo pensato anch'io?


Sgnaurizietto mio aveva il problema opposto, lo assediavano porello:blank: tutte quelle modelle....:blank:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Comunque al di lèà dei manualetti c'è da dire una cosa...
Cosa legge la donna media italiana?

Cioè io quando vado dalla mia amica parrucchiera mi diverto come un matto a leggere certi passi dalle riviste femminili e sghignazzare...le clienti mi guardano con un odio, ma con un odio....

Voi uomini prendete in mano qualche volta queste riviste....

E vi si aprirà un mondo....

Ah si vero passano certe voglie...

Ma tant'è....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La fortuna di noi uomini è che l'universo femminile è molto variegato...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*Azz..........*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti ma secondo te...
> QUi siamo in una sottosezione di girlpower?
> Le donne che postano qui...
> Forse sono 30 anni che non leggono più ragazza in, o cioè...
> ...


Cosa vuoi dire? Che c'è gente così sfigata che usa questo forum per sedurre inconsolabili separate o fedifraghe impenitenti?
E io che pensavo ci si confrontasse sul tradimento e le dinamiche di coppia...ahahaha


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei ironico, vero? Le relazioni non sono mai statiche e non vi è nulla di più labile che la conquista di una donna e, in misura minore, di un uomo. E' un processo, in realtà, che cambia di momento in momento. E' un flusso.


Ovvio.

Del resto a cosa pensi mai che si riferisse Eraclito quando diceva "pantha rei"?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> COme osi? Eh?
> 
> SOno qui a difendere uno dei miei assoluti maestri Soren Kiergegaard....
> ...


Il DG di WAM, come quasi tutta la sua musica trovo che sia una cacata pazzesca. Non a caso la citi ogni 2 x3. 
Angelo Merkel


----------



## Impunito (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi riesco proprio a spiegare, si vede.
> 
> Non so che dirti, visto che ho letto solo un "manuale", come lo chiami tu. Scritto da un certo Franco, che è un seduttore dell'est europa, se non mi sbaglio. Non esiste un'edizione italiana e quindi on-line, tramite la community che frequentavo, ho scaricato la versione tradotta dall' inglese.
> 
> ...


Non capisco proprio certi pregiudizi su persone che si interessano di dinamiche tra sessi, ... questa la so e rispondo io, basta semplicemente portare il mouse in basso al commento e premere rispondi e quindi lasciare andare le dita sulla tastiera e scrivere quello che ti va oppure farle andare da sole e possono anche creare qualcosa di bello, che so 500gr di latte, 125 di amido di mais, 200gr di zucchero, una buccia di un limone e possiamo fare una bellissima crema pasticcera ... ovviamente scherzo, quello che dici è molto interessante, conosco molte delle situazioni che hai descritto ... ovviamente potendo premere chiunque il bottone in basso non aspettarti sempre una bellissima ricetta o un apprezzamento, una bella critica tosta e senza senso rafforza il proprio essere "ok", saluti.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il DG di WAM, come quasi tutta la sua musica trovo che sia una cacata pazzesca. Non a caso la citi ogni 2 x3.
> Angelo Merkel


[video=youtube;0oAzaxWhRp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oAzaxWhRp4&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]

Un po' fanatozziano non trovi??:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> 
> Del resto a cosa pensi mai che si riferisse Eraclito quando diceva "pantha rei"?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Grande....:singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sai che l'avevo pensato anch'io?



è singolare questo bisogno di sentirsi al chiuso tra pochi intimi.
questo forum è come una vetrina in pieno centro, dove chiunque può passare (leggere, scrivere), ma i frequentatori assidui sembrano dimenticarsene e la ricerca dell'identità conosciuta diventa un meccanismo quasi automatico.


----------



## VikyMaria (26 Novembre 2012)

*Ho letto fino a pagina 19....*

....e tra poco leggero' il resto: mispiace davvero potermi collegare solo dopo cena, e nenche assiduamente..... perche' questo pomeriggio mi sarebbe piaciuto dialogare qui!

Allora, dopo la mia prima risposta incazzosa a chi ha aperto il thread - e QUI do' ragione a Joey: di primo acchito, a me da ignorante in materia, che son venuta a leggere taluni frasi.... ha fatto incazzare come donna. COME????? Te vieni a dirmi che ti fai il 90% di donne, quelle piu' disposte, e ANCHE le altre, con un po' di impegno????? MAVVANQ!, appunto!!!!!-, poi in serate a seguire io son davvero andata a cercarmi info sull'argomento..... solo che poi non ho piu' risposto, perche' il thread sembrava andare a morire e non volevo fare quella che "resuscita" threads "zombie" per il gusto di farlo....

Credo di avere capito un po' come funziona l'architettura.... in pratica, qualsiasi uomo che si presenti sicuro ed affabile, spiritoso e spavaldo, suscita dell'imteresse: esattamente come tante donne san anche fare, comunque! Ci sono uomini e donne che sanno "ammaliare", che hanno carisma, vediam bene anche in tante ricerche di personale, uniscono gruppi di candidati per esaminare chi si erge piu' di altri a "leader carismatico", chi invece si offre a svolgere il lavoro piu' pratico.... questa e' sociologia, una scienza!.... e questo credo che si possa non dico "insegnare", ma si puo' insegnare come aumentare la propria propensione al presentarsi, all'interessare, ecc.....

Poi sempre "rubando alla psicologia, qualcuno puo' anche apprendere l'arte di "leggere" il linguaggio del corpo, il linguaggio verbale, interpretare delle risposte, per porsi in maniera piu' adatta per.... entrare in simpatia, per fare breccia.... ok, ci sta.....

Ci sta che funzioni, ma NON ci sta, che funzioni con tutte!!!! 25 donne in un anno??? Ok, ma se fosse onesto, e dicesse di averci provato con 200! Una su otto.....????? 


Esempio: io al lavoro conosco alcuni corrieri: ognittanto ci bevo il caffe' o ci fumo la sigaretta. Ma se uno di questi, cominciasse a sfoggiare troppa "empatia, troppo piacere di parlare con me.... beh, io al lavoro MANCO SE LA CONSEGNA ME LA PORTA KEVIN BACON (  ), mi lascio andare piu' del formale! E se poi lo becco fuori o in giro la prima volta, lo liquido.... la seconda penso allo stalking, alla terza scatto di minacce e denuncia! Non mi e' mai accaduto, ma le regole mie sarebbero queste. Mi piacerebbe "sfidare" un sedicente conquistador, se potessi..... che di testimonianze di gran cialtroni ne ho lette, informandomi sull'argomento!

Mi giran le scatole, che magari qualche sera che son uscita a divertirmi, che ho conosciuto un ragazzo col quale ho intrapreso un gioco di seduzione, col mio dichiararmi sposata ma anche i vari "beh si sei carino..... beh, non dico che non sto bene,ma..... dai, cambiam discorso...." etc, con poi conseguenti tutti i crismi del caso a conclusione serata, mi sia trovata davvero ad avere a che fare con uno che magari poi il giorno dopo in un forum o in um meeting di galletti, mi abbia presentata come "un'altra tacca ieri, eh..... questa.... non voleva..... ma grazie al mio charme ed il decalogo di Scopowitz..... evvai!"  ....coglione..... 



Cio' non toglie che comunque, trovo ESECRABILE, tutto cio'!!!!!!! Perche' adesso riconosco ci sia una logica nei "metodi" in oggetto..... ma che tristezza..... l'uomo si SPERSONALIZZA, non e' piu' se stesso, ma tenta in diverse misure, di essere QUELLO, che la controparte cerca.... e poi a letto? Il cervello lo ha adattato a quello adatto per lo scopo alla partner:ma tromba col pisello di Siffredi, o col proprio???? 

La tacca a 'sto punto dovrebbe lasciarla a Rocco.....

Grazie a chi avra' avuta la pazienza di leggermi!  MV.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> ....e tra poco leggero' il resto: mispiace davvero potermi collegare solo dopo cena, e nenche assiduamente..... perche' questo pomeriggio mi sarebbe piaciuto dialogare qui!
> 
> Allora, dopo la mia prima risposta incazzosa a chi ha aperto il thread - e QUI do' ragione a Joey: di primo acchito, a me da ignorante in materia, che son venuta a leggere taluni frasi.... ha fatto incazzare come donna. COME????? Te vieni a dirmi che ti fai il 90% di donne, quelle piu' disposte, e ANCHE le altre, con un po' di impegno????? MAVVANQ!, appunto!!!!!-, poi in serate a seguire io son davvero andata a cercarmi info sull'argomento..... solo che poi non ho piu' risposto, perche' il thread sembrava andare a morire e non volevo fare quella che "resuscita" threads "zombie" per il gusto di farlo....
> 
> ...


Donna ma non capisci...
Tu mi vedrai travestito da corriere...
E quando ti dirò Sono io che ti parlo...
Cadrai ai miei piedi
Come svenuta...


----------



## VikyMaria (26 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [...]
> E quando ti dirò Sono io che ti parlo...
> Cadrai ai miei piedi
> Come svenuta[...]



...con la voce del Mago di Oz????? :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è singolare questo bisogno di sentirsi al chiuso tra pochi intimi.
> questo forum è come una vetrina in pieno centro, dove chiunque può passare (leggere, scrivere), ma i frequentatori assidui sembrano dimenticarsene e la ricerca dell'identità conosciuta diventa un meccanismo quasi automatico.



Osservazione tutto sommato corretta la tua. 
Peccato che io non sono per niente intima con Maurizio.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Osservazione tutto sommato corretta la tua.
> Peccato che io non sono per niente intima con Maurizio.



infatti la mia era un'osservazione generica, ho quotato te a puro titolo esemplificativo.
sottolineavo questo bisogno di interazione col noto, questa illusione di spazio chiuso che, leggendo, riscontro. 

per chiarezza, non sono il non registrato delle tecniche seduttive.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

*E' una generalizzazione...*



VikyMaria ha detto:


> ....e tra poco leggero' il resto: mispiace davvero potermi collegare solo dopo cena, e nenche assiduamente..... perche' questo pomeriggio mi sarebbe piaciuto dialogare qui!
> 
> Allora, dopo la mia prima risposta incazzosa a chi ha aperto il thread - e QUI do' ragione a Joey: di primo acchito, a me da ignorante in materia, che son venuta a leggere taluni frasi.... ha fatto incazzare come donna. COME????? Te vieni a dirmi che ti fai il 90% di donne, quelle piu' disposte, e ANCHE le altre, con un po' di impegno????? MAVVANQ!, appunto!!!!!-, poi in serate a seguire io son davvero andata a cercarmi info sull'argomento..... solo che poi non ho piu' risposto, perche' il thread sembrava andare a morire e non volevo fare quella che "resuscita" threads "zombie" per il gusto di farlo....
> 
> ...


...e una semplificazione e, quindi, quello che hai scritto ha molti limiti. Cmq, in linea generale, è così. Il percorso è proprio quello che hai detto tu. E' chiaro che più approcci, più impari e più, con il tempo, le percentuali di successo aumentano. Io dopo due anni ti posso dire che riesco con la metà di quelle con cui ci provo. Penso che la media generale tra gli uomini sia molto più bassa. Ma attenta! Non ci provo con tutte, ma solo con quelle che sembrano recettive, che sono a loro volta il 50% di quelle che mi piacciono. Ci sono donne che non sono seducibili a priori, altre con le quali mi potrei impegnare per mesi senza cavare un ragno dal buco. Il trucco sta nel selezionare dai primissimi momenti. E poi anche lì l'insuccesso ci sta tutto. Ma è un gioco, non sento di far male a nessuno nella misura in cui non illudo, non faccio intendere di volere altro che passare un pò di tempo assieme per conoscerci, senza impegni. Poi, vero che quasi tutte le donne che ho incontrato speravano forse in qualcosa di più, ma credo che nessuna possa dire di essersi sentita presa in giro.Personalmente, non le ho mai avvertite come tacche o numeri. Con quasi tutte sono tutt'ora amico e mi ci sento. Ad alcune (quelle che vedevo più aperte) ho anche svelato stà cosa della seduzione (prima di andarci a letto) ed erano tutte molto incuriosite.

La verità gigantesca che vedo nel tuo post è questa: si cerca di dare un senso logico. Posto che i maschi lavorano, pensano, agiscono con la logica e sono molto induttivi, si cerca di dare un pattern di massima e di ricostruire in fasi quel mistero profondo che è l'attrazione.

Sono d'accordo sulla spersonalizzazione e i pericoli legati all'estremismo di alcuni, ed è proprio questo il senso del mio primo intervento.

Tra l'altro, posso dire per conoscenza diretta che solitamente un uomo si dedica dai 3 ai 5 anni a tali pratiche, per poi finire regolarmente in una relazione stabile (matrimonio o convivenza). A parte quelli che ci campano, sul forum che frequentavo io di solito la gente non scriveva per più di 3- 4 anni.

Per me è servito semplicemente a capire un pochino meglio le donne. Ora non nego che se trovassi una che mi facesse impazzire mi impegnerei in una relazione davvero seria. Il fatto è che vedo la mia scelta (di single) e quella di chi mette su famiglia ugualmente dignitose. Quindi non ho la fregola di trovare una compagna a tutti i costi. 

P.S.: Che male ci sarebbe ad essere poi l'oggetto di un report su un forum? Credo che sia una figata essere oggetto di teorie, suggerimenti, letture psicologiche. Pensa che magari ti è successo, sei uscita con un bel tipo, questo ha fatto un report e decine di sconosciuti da tutta Italia hanno cercato di interpretare i tuoi pensieri e quello che provavi. In un certo senso, poi, se proprio di da fastidio, puoi sempre pensare di avere fatto un'opera di bene e di essere stata "sacrificata" per aiutare alcuni uomini a migliorare il rapporto con le donne.

2PS: Per la parte sessuale: quella non è mai oggetto di report, e non ho mai sentito (GIURO) nessuno scendere in particolari o apprezzamenti sui momenti intimi avuti con le donne. Il Game (così si chiama in gergo) si chiude nel momento stesso in cui la donna acconsente ad avere un rapporto. QUindi, dalla prospettiva di quelli che si interessano di "rimorchio", quello che succede a letto non ha alcun interesse per la "comunità".
Questo è un grave limite, IMHO, e l'ho sempre sostenuto. Conquistare una donna non è infatti così difficile. Per tenersela (e intendo per tenersela farla stare bene e darle sempre stimoli) ci vogliono due palle quadrate, altro che studio della seduzione!

Al di là di come la pensi, ti ringrazio per aver voluto approfondire. Almeno ora puoi giudicare con cognizione di causa. Hai mostrato curiosità intellettuale che, IMHO, è sempre da apprezzare.

Tizzone


----------



## Impunito (27 Novembre 2012)

Lo so che aumento il tuo narcisismo di base ma ... sono d'accordo.



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...e una semplificazione e, quindi, quello che hai scritto ha molti limiti. Cmq, in linea generale, è così. Il percorso è proprio quello che hai detto tu. E' chiaro che più approcci, più impari e più, con il tempo, le percentuali di successo aumentano. Io dopo due anni ti posso dire che riesco con la metà di quelle con cui ci provo. Penso che la media generale tra gli uomini sia molto più bassa. Ma attenta! Non ci provo con tutte, ma solo con quelle che sembrano recettive, che sono a loro volta il 50% di quelle che mi piacciono. Ci sono donne che non sono seducibili a priori, altre con le quali mi potrei impegnare per mesi senza cavare un ragno dal buco. Il trucco sta nel selezionare dai primissimi momenti. E poi anche lì l'insuccesso ci sta tutto. Ma è un gioco, non sento di far male a nessuno nella misura in cui non illudo, non faccio intendere di volere altro che passare un pò di tempo assieme per conoscerci, senza impegni. Poi, vero che quasi tutte le donne che ho incontrato speravano forse in qualcosa di più, ma credo che nessuna possa dire di essersi sentita presa in giro.Personalmente, non le ho mai avvertite come tacche o numeri. Con quasi tutte sono tutt'ora amico e mi ci sento. Ad alcune (quelle che vedevo più aperte) ho anche svelato stà cosa della seduzione (prima di andarci a letto) ed erano tutte molto incuriosite.
> 
> La verità gigantesca che vedo nel tuo post è questa: si cerca di dare un senso logico. Posto che i maschi lavorano, pensano, agiscono con la logica e sono molto induttivi, si cerca di dare un pattern di massima e di ricostruire in fasi quel mistero profondo che è l'attrazione.
> 
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...e una semplificazione e, quindi, quello che hai scritto ha molti limiti. Cmq, in linea generale, è così. Il percorso è proprio quello che hai detto tu. E' chiaro che più approcci, più impari e più, con il tempo, le percentuali di successo aumentano. Io dopo due anni ti posso dire che riesco con la metà di quelle con cui ci provo. Penso che la media generale tra gli uomini sia molto più bassa. Ma attenta! Non ci provo con tutte, ma solo con quelle che sembrano recettive, che sono a loro volta il 50% di quelle che mi piacciono. Ci sono donne che non sono seducibili a priori, altre con le quali mi potrei impegnare per mesi senza cavare un ragno dal buco. Il trucco sta nel selezionare dai primissimi momenti. E poi anche lì l'insuccesso ci sta tutto. Ma è un gioco, non sento di far male a nessuno nella misura in cui non illudo, non faccio intendere di volere altro che passare un pò di tempo assieme per conoscerci, senza impegni. Poi, vero che quasi tutte le donne che ho incontrato speravano forse in qualcosa di più, ma credo che nessuna possa dire di essersi sentita presa in giro.Personalmente, non le ho mai avvertite come tacche o numeri. Con quasi tutte sono tutt'ora amico e mi ci sento. Ad alcune (quelle che vedevo più aperte) ho anche svelato stà cosa della seduzione (prima di andarci a letto) ed erano tutte molto incuriosite.
> 
> La verità gigantesca che vedo nel tuo post è questa: si cerca di dare un senso logico. Posto che i maschi lavorano, pensano, agiscono con la logica e sono molto induttivi, si cerca di dare un pattern di massima e di ricostruire in fasi quel mistero profondo che è l'attrazione.
> 
> ...



Sarà pure una cosa carina ...
Ma io la trovo pari pari al rappresentante della Vorwerk quando cerca di vendermi il folletto...
Poi per me tutti sono liberi di comunicare come gli pare...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube;0oAzaxWhRp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oAzaxWhRp4&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]
> 
> Un po' fanatozziano non trovi??:rotfl::rotfl:


no. trovo che WAM sia più che sopravvalutato. una lagna, per me, insopportabile tranne alcune cose. Ma sono in buona compagnia, ad esempio di Maria Callas che pensava più o meno la stessa cosa. Che dici, MC può essere messa alla stregua della Signorina Silvani? Ma che te lo dico a fare che probabilmente più di là di Fantozzi (che, per carità, amo molto) non vai?
Angelo Merkel


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque al di lèà dei manualetti c'è da dire una cosa...
> Cosa legge la donna media italiana?
> 
> Cioè io quando vado dalla mia amica parrucchiera mi diverto come un matto a leggere certi passi dalle riviste femminili e sghignazzare...le clienti mi guardano con un odio, ma con un odio....
> ...


Beh, sicuro che la tua fortuna e di ominidi come te  è che ci siano donne dal palato molto grossolano o dementi. O, molto più spesso nel tuo caso specifico, tutte e due 
Angelo


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no. trovo che WAM sia più che sopravvalutato. una lagna, per me, insopportabile tranne alcune cose. Ma sono in buona compagnia, ad esempio di Maria Callas che pensava più o meno la stessa cosa. Che dici, MC può essere messa alla stregua della Signorina Silvani? Ma che te lo dico a fare che probabilmente più di là di Fantozzi (che, per carità, amo molto) non vai?
> Angelo Merkel



Ovvio che non vado
e neanche più in là di Cristina d'avena e i Beehive...
Peró tu sei tanto fantozziano....:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ovvio che non vado
> e neanche più in là di Cristina d'avena e i Beehive...
> Peró tu sei tanto fantozziano....:mrgreen:


contando che sei tanto Mariniana (intesa come Valeria Marini, la donna più stupida e ignorante della storia) detto da te è un complimento


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> contando che sei tanto Mariniana (intesa come Valeria Marini, la donna più stupida e ignorante della storia) detto da te è un complimento


infatti il mio era un complimento non mi ppermetterei mai di offendere
sittanta sapienza 

allora che fa? ....batti???


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> infatti il mio era un complimento non mi ppermetterei mai di offendere
> sittanta sapienza
> 
> allora che fa? ....batti???


no quello lo fai tu. il prezzario però risparmiamelo. però sono sicuro che a qualcun altro qui interessa. ma mandaglielo via pm. risparmiami/ci


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2012)

Non ho capito tutta la polemica.
Si può fare qualche battuta, ma chiunque entra qui sta cercando un confronto e non vuole una battaglia.
Non avevo mai sentito di gruppi e forum sulla seduzione anche se ho visto in televisione tizi esperti di seduzione, con un fascino pari a uno scalabagno (che un suo fascino lo ha.. provate ad averlo rotto ) che devono avere capacità di seduzione, almeno con gli uomini, se ci campano.
Però non ci vedo nulla di strano o di male a partecipare a quei gruppi.
Anche questo potrebbe sembrare un gruppo patetico di gente che si lucida le corna o si accorda per metterle ad altri.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito tutta la polemica.
> Si può fare qualche battuta, ma chiunque entra qui sta cercando un confronto e non vuole una battaglia.
> Non avevo mai sentito di gruppi e forum sulla seduzione anche se ho visto in televisione tizi esperti di seduzione, con un fascino pari a uno scalabagno (che un suo fascino lo ha.. provate ad averlo rotto ) che devono avere capacità di seduzione, almeno con gli uomini, se ci campano.
> Però non ci vedo nulla di strano o di male a partecipare a quei gruppi.
> Anche questo potrebbe sembrare un gruppo patetico di gente che si lucida le corna o si accorda per metterle ad altri.


minchia se quoto! soprattutto per l'ultima frase. Anche se non vale per tutti ovviamente.
Angelo


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no quello lo fai tu. il prezzario però risparmiamelo. però sono sicuro che a qualcun altro qui interessa. ma mandaglielo via pm. risparmiami/ci



Ma che fa Fantocci...mi da del tu??:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che fa Fantocci...mi da del tu??:rotfl:


porca di quella troia zoccola...mi molli o no?
mi hai quotato, ti ho risposto. mi hai risposto di nuovo e ti ho risposto. pensavo finisse lì e invece no. mollami, che ti sopporto quanto un dito posto su per il culo. evidentemente ti piace essere insultata (insultata da insulsa, quale sei). adesso però vai a rompere il cazzo a qualcun altro.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> porca di quella troia zoccola...mi molli o no?
> mi hai quotato, ti ho risposto. mi hai risposto di nuovo e ti ho risposto. pensavo finisse lì e invece no. mollami, che ti sopporto quanto un dito posto su per il culo. evidentemente ti piace essere insultata (insultata da insulsa, quale sei). adesso però vai a rompere il cazzo a qualcun altro.


Se no che mi fai la bua...
fantocci...fantocci... Fantocci :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se no che mi fai la bua...
> fantocci...fantocci... Fantocci :rotfl:


ma sei solo una poveraccia stronza e una donnetta di merda.
adesso mollami


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito tutta la polemica.
> Si può fare qualche battuta, ma chiunque entra qui sta cercando un confronto e non vuole una battaglia.


Sicura?
Comunque benvenuta...
Mi piace Brunetta sai...
Lui è più nano di me!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma sei solo una poveraccia stronza e una donnetta di merda.
> adesso mollami




No... Non ti mollo...mollami tu
e più mi dici parolacce più mi piace...

fantocci...fantocci :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Comunque benvenuta...
> Mi piace Brunetta sai...
> Lui è più nano di me!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io sono brunetta, nel senso che non sono biondina. Non pensavo all'ex ministro.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No... Non ti mollo...
> e più mi dici parolacce più mi piace...
> 
> fantocci...fantocci :rotfl:


guarda sei fortunata che sei dietro ad uno schermo altrimenti una scatarrata in faccia non te la leverebbe nessuno e  non credo che non mi molleresti in questo caso.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> guarda sei fortunata che sei dietro ad uno schermo altrimenti una scatarrata in faccia non te la leverebbe nessuno e  non credo che non mi molleresti in questo caso.


specchio riflesso :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Sicura?*
> Comunque benvenuta...
> Mi piace Brunetta sai...
> Lui è più nano di me!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se qualcuno cerca una battaglia si capisce e basta non rispondere agli attacchi (tanto non tira frecce vere) ma in questo caso presentava un problema con moderazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

*lunapiena*

ma poi, perchè non vai a farti dare una bella trapanata in culo da tuo marito oppure sei irritante anche per lui quanto lo sei per me? se è così consiglioti un bel cetriolone da infilarti un po' dappertutto così eviti di rompermi il cazzo con le tue cretinate


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> specchio riflesso :rotfl:


sei solo una  mentecatta demente. e lo dimostri ogni volta.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se qualcuno cerca una battaglia si capisce e basta non rispondere agli attacchi (tanto non tira frecce vere) ma in questo caso presentava un problema con moderazione.


Ma no credimi...
E' bello rispondere fino ad un certo punto...
Per poi volatilizzarsi no?
E l'altro resta lì a parlare da solo no?
Credimi a volte è divertente anche innescare i merdoni eh?

Ci sono due persone no?
Tu senza essere vista dai un calcio nei coglioni ad uno...e all'altro mordi un orecchio...
E poi ti metti lì con i popcorn no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei solo una  mentecatta demente. e lo dimostri ogni volta.



Impegnati di più puoi fare di meglio su... 

Fantocci....:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no credimi...
> E' bello rispondere fino ad un certo punto...
> Per poi volatilizzarsi no?
> E l'altro resta lì a parlare da solo no?
> ...


beh, sappiamo tutti che di merda te ne intendi. personalmente intendo


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma poi, perchè non vai a farti dare una bella trapanata in culo da tuo marito oppure sei irritante anche per lui quanto lo sei per me? se è così consiglioti un bel cetriolone da infilarti un po' dappertutto così eviti di rompermi il cazzo con le tue cretinate


nè ho già fatte due di oggi...
ora sono qui per te:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Impegnati di più puoi fare di meglio su...
> 
> Fantocci....:rotfl:


il livello è bassissimo quindi non si può fare niente di meglio con te. non ci arriveresti.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque al di lèà dei manualetti c'è da dire una cosa...
> Cosa legge la donna media italiana?
> 
> Cioè io quando vado dalla mia amica parrucchiera mi diverto come un matto a leggere certi passi dalle *riviste femminil*i e sghignazzare...le clienti mi guardano con un odio, ma con un odio....
> ...



paura fifa le riviste femminili.
ma paurosissima!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nè ho già fatte due di oggi...
> ora sono qui per te:rotfl:


comincia a parlare italiano se vuoi parlare con me. va bene tutto ma l'ignoranza proprio no.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> comincia a parlare italiano se vuoi parlare con me. va bene tutto ma l'ignoranza proprio no.


Comunque stavo scrivendo...è non è che tu sei proprio una cima eh!:rotfl:
Fa.....nto....cciiiii:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Comunque stavo scrivendo...è non è che tu sei proprio una cima eh!:rotfl:
> Fa.....nto....cciiiii:rotfl:


beh, al tuo confronto io sono un incrocio tra Eugenio Montale, Luigi Pirandello e Albert Einstein


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> beh, al tuo confronto io sono un incrocio tra Eugenio Montale, Luigi Pirandello e Albert Einstein



Se lo dici tu mi fido :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu mi fido :mrgreen:


puoi ben dirlo forte, idiota


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> puoi ben dirlo forte, idiota



*se lo dici tu mi fido
....
S e i         s o r d o*:rotfl:


scemo chi legge....:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *se lo dici tu mi fido
> ....
> S e i         s o r d o*:rotfl:
> 
> ...


pessimo esempio di essere umano. spero tu non abbia figli.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pessimo esempio di essere umano. spero tu non abbia figli.


Se ne avessi devo rendere conto a te??
non ho capito siamo parenti?
amici?
Se per te o chiunque altro sono un pessimo esempio non mi prendere come esempio...
Ringraziamo il cielo che al mondo ci sono buoni esempi come te magari....


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se ne avessi devo rendere a te??
> non ho capito siamo parenti?
> amici?
> Se per te o chiunque altro sono un pessimo esempio non mi prendere come esempio...
> Ringraziamo il cielo che al mondo ci sono buoni esempi come te magari....


ci sono riuscito a farti irritare eh? eccoci al punto. a me non frega un cazzo di parlare dei tuoi eventuali figli, parenti, cani o gatti. semplicemente mollami e stop. in pratica abbiamo scritto lo stesso numero di post. tu hai scritto e io risposto. direi che possiamo concluderla qui e che tu possa benissimo saltare a piè pari quello che scrivo come faccio io con te. tu per me scrivi una montagna di cazzate e quando non sono cazzate sono schifezze e presumendo che sia lo stesso per te puoi bellamente ignorarmi. direi che ora puoi benissimo andare a farti la terza scopata della giornata alla faccia mia e andare a cagare. Finalmente. Magari.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci sono riuscito a farti irritare eh? eccoci al punto. a me non frega un cazzo di parlare dei tuoi eventuali figli, parenti, cani o gatti. semplicemente mollami e stop. in pratica abbiamo scritto lo stesso numero di post. tu hai scritto e io risposto. direi che possiamo concluderla qui e che tu possa benissimo saltare a piè pari quello che scrivo come faccio io con te. tu per me scrivi una montagna di cazzate e quando non sono cazzate sono schifezze e presumendo che sia lo stesso per te puoi bellamente ignorarmi. direi che ora puoi benissimo andare a farti la terza scopata della giornata alla faccia mia e andare a cagare. Finalmente. Magari.


Ammetto si hai vinto tu...
sei riuscito lievemente a farmi irritare....
peró hai barato...è ci sono cascata un'altra volta farò più attenzione...
pace fatta:mrgreen:...
comunque lo stesso penso di te...

sempre piacevole scambiarsi i post...chiudo


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ammetto si hai vinto tu...
> sei riuscito lievemente a farmi irritare....
> peró hai barato...è ci sono cascata un'altra volta farò più attenzione...
> pace fatta:mrgreen:...
> ...


E' vero è da ipocriti firmare un post si e uno no...
Per confondere l'avversario...
AHi ahi ahi ahi ...qui non vedo coerenza...ma solo...demenza!

Quindi la partita è nulla...

Adesso si ricomincia subito...
COmincio io...
Angelo Teron...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

l





lunapiena ha detto:


> Ammetto si hai vinto tu...
> sei riuscito lievemente a farmi irritare....
> peró hai barato...è ci sono cascata un'altra volta farò più attenzione...
> pace fatta:mrgreen:...
> ...


non ci credo, mi hai risposto ancora!!!!
ma chi se ne fotte quello che pensi di me. capirai che minima considerazione posso avere di una che considerò poco più di una ameba e che ignoro per la  maggior parte del tempo e con la quale non voglio più avere niente a che fare nemmeno per insultarsi scherzosamente. chi cazzo ti ha chiamato con la corazzata potemkin? fatti li cazzi tua la prossima volta, sperando che "chiudo" sia definitivo e che tu abbia compreso.
grazie
Angelo merke


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' vero è da ipocriti firmare un post si e uno no...
> Per confondere l'avversario...
> AHi ahi ahi ahi ...qui non vedo coerenza...ma solo...demenza!
> 
> ...


i post dei non registarti sono tutti miei e considerali firmati, gran figlio di troia.
Contento, coglione?
Angelo


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i post dei non registarti sono tutti miei e considerali firmati, gran figlio di troia.
> Contento, coglione?
> Angelo Merda


Si contento...


----------



## Sole (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i post dei non registarti sono tutti miei e considerali firmati, gran figlio di troia.
> Contento, coglione?
> Angelo


Io da aspirante Petrarca ci provo a considerarti il mio Lauro, ma mi viene un po' difficile stasera.

Devo aver perso la mia vena poetica


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si contento...


eh si, lo so che avendo una vita di merda ti contenti con poco


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l
> 
> non ci credo, mi hai risposto ancora!!!!
> ma chi se ne fotte quello che pensi di me. capirai che minima considerazione posso avere di una che considerò poco più di una ameba e che ignoro per la  maggior parte del tempo e con la quale non voglio più avere niente a che fare nemmeno per insultarsi scherzosamente. chi cazzo ti ha chiamato con la corazzata potemkin? fatti li cazzi tua la prossima volta, sperando che "chiudo" sia definitivo e che tu abbia compreso.
> ...


:bleble:


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io da aspirante Petrarca ci provo a considerarti il mio *Lauro*, ma mi viene un po' difficile stasera.
> 
> Devo aver perso la mia vena poetica



sarà un cactus?:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh si, lo so che avendo una vita di merda ti contenti con poco


opssss scusa ho dimenticato.
Angelo

PS: conte ma è da un po che non usi il filtro antitroll con me. ci hai rinunciato?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh si, lo so che avendo una vita di merda ti contenti con poco


Infatti tu ti sei preso il sole...
E io mi sono accontentato della luna.
Che almeno è fredda e muta e non mi brucia i coglioni.

E ti avviso a scanso di equivoci che io e Lunapiena siamo coppia. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sarà un cactus?:mrgreen:


no, lo posseggo
Angelo


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> opssss scusa ho dimenticato.
> Angelo Merda
> 
> PS: conte ma è da un po che non usi il filtro antitroll con me. ci hai rinunciato?


Un bel gioco dura poco...
No? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (27 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sarà un cactus?:mrgreen:


Può essere


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

A





contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti tu ti sei preso il sole...
> E io mi sono accontentato della luna.
> Che almeno è fredda e muta e non mi brucia i coglioni.
> 
> E ti avviso a scanso di equivoci che io e Lunapiena siamo coppia. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


avevo giusto mangiato troppo stasera e avevo proprio bisogno di vomitare.
ti ringrazio per avermelo provocato
Angelo


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A
> avevo giusto mangiato troppo stasera e avevo proprio bisogno di vomitare.
> ti ringrazio per avermelo provocato
> Angelo Merda


Prego


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' vero è da ipocriti firmare un post si e uno no...
> Per confondere l'avversario...
> AHi ahi ahi ahi ...qui non vedo coerenza...ma solo...demenza!
> 
> ...



Ammetto la sconfitta...
ma non importa ...
1 a 0 palla al centro...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un bel gioco dura poco...
> No? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


il tuo amico crucco ti ha già tolto i poteri? forse si è accorto anche lui che vali un cazzo ahahahahhah
Angelo


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il tuo amico crucco ti ha già tolto i poteri? forse si è accorto anche lui che vali un cazzo ahahahahhah
> Angelo Merda


No me ne ha dati di nuovi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, lo posseggo
> Angelo



ma in che senso?:rotfl:

povero cactus!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma in che senso?:rotfl:
> 
> povero cactus!


tutto ma povero proprio no


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No me ne ha dati di nuovi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ovviamente minipoteri, vista la tua taglia, nanetto


----------



## VikyMaria (27 Novembre 2012)

*Continuate, eh..... come se non fossi qui!!!!!*


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


>


mah, io la finirei qui ma se i bonny & clyde di 'sta cippa continuano non è che vado per il sottile


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Conte sei un mito!


Siamo in cerca della nemesi...


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti tu ti sei preso il sole...
> E io mi sono accontentato della luna.
> *Che almeno è fredda e muta e non mi brucia i coglioni.*
> 
> E ti avviso a scanso di equivoci che io e Lunapiena siamo coppia. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che romanticismo!!:unhappy:


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No me ne ha dati di nuovi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



vedere...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che romanticismo!!:unhappy:


E questo è niente Luny...
Aspetta che anch'io torni a credere all'amore e vedrai...
Ti regalerò una motosega turbo...con le lame d'oro!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vedere...:mrgreen:


Non posso.
Ho promesso che non li avrei mostrati a nessuno.

Non mi cucchi.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vedere...:mrgreen:


ma una paccatina di 'azzi tua, no?


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E questo è niente Luny...
> Aspetta che anch'io torni a credere all'amore e vedrai...
> Ti regalerò una motosega turbo...con le lame d'oro!



mi accontenterei anche  solo di un anellino...
anche di bigiotteria...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E questo è niente Luny...
> Aspetta che anch'io torni a credere all'amore e vedrai...
> Ti regalerò una motosega turbo...con le lame d'oro!


patetico nanerottolo. evita le citazioni di persone che non saresti degno manco di aver visto col binocolo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mi accontenterei anche  solo di un anellino...
> anche di bigiotteria...


Si dovrei avere qualche avanzo da qualche ex...sai no quelle che ti danno indietro l'anello...
Che ne dici?

Sai in questi tempi di crisi...l'amore si nutre di quel che passa il convento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si dovrei avere qualche avanzo da qualche ex...sai no quelle che ti danno indietro l'anello...
> Che ne dici?
> 
> Sai in questi tempi di crisi...l'amore si nutre di quel che passa il convento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Va benissimo il motosega con le lame d'oro allora...


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non posso.
> Ho promesso che non li avrei mostrati a nessuno.
> 
> Non mi cucchi.



a chi hai promesso?
non ti preoccupare ci penso io:mrgreen:


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma una paccatina di 'azzi tua, no?



ormai...:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2012)

La trapano


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Va benissimo il motosega con le lame d'oro allora...


Brava 
Vedrai andremo d'accordo.
Mi piacciono le donne accondiscendenti.
Che capiscono il vero valore delle cose.
Capisci?

E almeno so che tu non mi chiederai la luna nel pozzo, 

Ma ti getterò nel pozzo, quando oserai tradirmi? Ma chi se ne frega...quando oserai contradirmi...

Guarda è una cosa che non tollero da nessuno capisci?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ormai...:mrgreen:


ormai una cippa! smettila!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> a chi hai promesso?
> non ti preoccupare ci penso io:mrgreen:


Al sommo imperatore von traden.
Ma dio ma come sei femmina curiosa...
Cosa mi dai in cambio per tradire il mio padrone e signore?


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ormai una cippa! smettila!



ma zitto!
lascia fare a me!:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava
> Vedrai andremo d'accordo.
> Mi piacciono le donne accondiscendenti.
> Che capiscono il vero valore delle cose.
> ...


stai cercando di manipolarmi...


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Al sommo imperatore von traden.
> Ma dio ma come sei femmina curiosa...
> Cosa mi dai in cambio per tradire il mio padrone e signore?



curiosa io?
scusa tu vieni qua a vantarti a vanvera!:mrgreen:

io sono free, non ho padroni, quindi vedi che non c'è problema:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma zitto!
> lascia fare a me!:mrgreen:


ma anche no! mi fido di te come la rana con lo scorpione


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma anche no! mi fido di te come la rana con lo scorpione



ma il Conte è vanitosissimo!
basta stimolarlo adeguatamente e ci casca come una pera cotta, sicuro!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma il Conte è vanitosissimo!
> basta stimolarlo adeguatamente e ci casca come una pera cotta, sicuro!:mrgreen:


hai fatto il giusto paragone. le pere cotte fan cagare


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai fatto il giusto paragone. le pere cotte fan cagare



ecco così lo fai scappare e non sapremo mai cosa ci può capitare tra capo e collo
soprattutto a te, caro Non Registratuccio bello!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco così lo fai scappare e non sapremo mai cosa ci può capitare tra capo e collo
> soprattutto a te, caro Non Registratuccio bello!:mrgreen:


ma io non so' curioso, tiè!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2012)

*non è così*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> i post dei non registarti sono tutti miei e considerali firmati, gran figlio di troia.
> Contento, coglione?
> Angelo


Gli insulti non li ho scritti io, sia ben chiaro.

Tizzone, quello che "studia" seduzione


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gli insulti non li ho scritti io, sia ben chiaro.
> 
> Tizzone, quello che "studia" seduzione



ma scotti?

studi o studiavi?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gli insulti non li ho scritti io, sia ben chiaro.
> 
> Tizzone, quello che "studia" seduzione


Ma tranquillo eh?
L'insulto mostra sempre e solo...
La statura di una persona no?
Non può fare altro nella vita...
allora insulta...:smile:


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tranquillo eh?
> L'insulto mostra sempre e solo...
> La statura di una persona no?
> Non può fare altro nella vita...
> allora insulta...:smile:


che poi c'e' chi armeno ha le palle d'insulta' in chiaro e chi e' talmente spallato che deve insulta' coi messaggini pe' mantenerse pure vergine pe' l'acchiappo cor pesce avariato...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che poi c'e' chi armeno ha le palle d'insulta' in chiaro e chi e' talmente spallato che deve insulta' coi messaggini pe' mantenerse pure vergine pe' l'acchiappo cor pesce avariato...
> 
> ahahahah


Ah secondo te...
Insultare è avere palle?

Ma ti rendi conto?

Come mai ti arrampichi sugli specchi oggi?

Mettici la faccia no?


----------



## narcisista (29 Novembre 2012)

*this is the end...*

Salve a tutti,

ho postato qui per riuscire a capirmi, non conoscevo nulla di questo sito ne' avevo letto alcun messaggio precedente.

Mi aspettavo, non dico supporto, ma qualcuno che mi aiutasse a capire me stesso ed il mio comportamento. I pochi messaggi che ho mandato li ho scritti piu' per chiarirmi a me stesso e mi facevano stare meglio.

A parte pochi, pochissimi, messaggi che interagivano con quello che dicevo, la discussione si e' avvitata in una marea di, scusatemi la parola, stronzate.

Tutti i discorsi che avete fatto sulla seduzione, manualetti e misogenia potrebbero essere annientati da questa semplice domanda: "le donne quando indossano i tacchi lo fanno perche' stanno comode?"

E allora basta, un po' per uno no? non era questo il focus del problema.

Io cercavo di capire me stesso e mi aspettavo molto di piu' da questo forum con "esperti" di tradimento.
Volevo sapere come l'avete superato, come si controllano i pensieri, come si fronteggiano gli istinti primitivi che si provano e l'abisso che viene spalancato nella mente e nel cuore.
Come si affronta l'irrazionalita' che ci trasforma in Otello (spero non Macbeth)?

Ringrazio i pochi, pochissimi, che mi hanno risposto cercando di farmi ragionare, ed anche gli spietati sbeffeggiatori, ma vi rompo il giochino e chiudo il thread.

Tizzone, fai un bel falo' con tutti i libri e leggiti Coccole e Carezze di Elisabetta Leslie Leonelli (che alla fine e' proprio un manuale per uomini, ma almeno e' scritto da una donna), se trovi una donna che merita amala con tutto te stesso, e metti in conto di perdere altri 10 chili in due mesi se va male. La vita putroppo e' sofferenza ed a volte bisogna mettersi in gioco e rischiare, se va male puoi sempre tornare a stenderne piu' che puoi, non starai bene ma e' un buon placebo. 

Io ho deciso di rischiare.

Mi aspettavo molto di piu'...ma io sono narcisista.


End of the story


----------

